# Vorschau: Was steckt hinter dem kommenden Onlineabo von PCGH?



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Vorschau: Was steckt hinter dem kommenden Onlineabo von PCGH?*

					PCGH-Printleser haben die Ankündigung zum kommenden PCGH-Onlineabo vielleicht schon im Editorial der PCGH 05/2016 gelesen - an dieser Stelle fassen wir die wichtigsten Infos, die bisher fest stehen, für Sie zusammen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Vorschau: Was steckt hinter dem kommenden Onlineabo von PCGH?*


----------



## Research (11. April 2016)

Hmmm,
für nen € pro Monat mehr als DV-Abo?

Kann ich mir vorstellen.

Zeigt aber auch die starke Deflation von Werbung.
Die 2,5€ für Online-Only müssen aber bei steigendem Abo-Aufkommen sinken.

Transparenz pls. (Auch wenn es nicht wirklich möglich ist. Und kommt mir nicht mit: Aber du musst auch in DE +20% Trinkgeld geben weil die das über den Preis nicht machen können.-Argumentation.)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> für nen € pro Monat mehr als DV-Abo?
> 
> Kann ich mir vorstellen.
> ...



Die Argumentation, warum mit wachsenden Abo-Aufkommen die Preise sinken müssen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, sorry. 

Aber anyway, über künftige Preise oder Ähnliches zu reden ist jetzt sowieso noch nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt.


----------



## MfDoom (11. April 2016)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## azzih (11. April 2016)

Preise für Onlineabo sind ganz fair. Würde bei euch ja auch AD Block ausmachen, aber eure Werbung ist dermaßen penetrant und nicht-ertragbar. Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an Spiegel Online oder Gamersglobal, die kriegens auch gebacken ihre Werbung zu zeigen ohne ihre Nutzer mit automatisch abspielenden Videos (+Sound) und Popups zu penetrieren.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. April 2016)

Wie bereits im Feedback threat zur aktuellen Ausgabe erwähnt, finde ich es sehr schade das Print Abonnenten zusätzlich zum nun künftig erhöhten Preis, etwas für das Online Abo zahlen müssen.
Während Digital Abonnenten bei denen sich der Preis nicht erhöht, dieses noch dazu gratis mit dabei haben.

Das macht das Print Abo künftig zumindest unattraktiver. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gnursch (11. April 2016)

Ich werde mich dann wohl für das Digitalabo entscheiden. Bei PCGH lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Preise für Onlineabo sind ganz fair. Würde bei euch ja auch AD Block ausmachen, aber eure Werbung ist dermaßen penetrant und nicht-ertragbar. Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an Spiegel Online oder Gamersglobal, die kriegens auch gebacken ihre Werbung zu zeigen ohne ihre Nutzer mit automatisch abspielenden Videos (+Sound) und Popups zu penetrieren.



Hattest Du in diesem Jahr mal den Adblocker aus? Unser neuer Vermarkter macht einen tollen Job, wie wir finden. Automatisch abspielende Sounds sind ein No Go.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wie bereits im Feedback threat zur aktuellen Ausgabe erwähnt, finde ich es sehr schade das Print Abonnenten zusätzlich zum nun künftig erhöhten Preis, etwas für das Online Abo zahlen müssen.
> Während Digital Abonnenten bei denen sich der Preis nicht erhöht, dieses noch dazu gratis mit dabei haben.
> 
> Das macht das Print Abo künftig zumindest unattraktiver.
> ...



Da können wir uns alle beim Gesetzgeber bedanken. Nur der versteht, warum eine Printausgabe anders besteuert wird als die Digitalversion davon.


----------



## beren2707 (11. April 2016)

Die Gebete wurden erhört.  

Hoffentlich findet das Online-Abo regen Anklang und sorgt dafür, dass auch weiterhin ein qualitativ hochwertiger Online-Auftritt geboten werden kann. Man gewinnt also doppelt: Werbefreie Seite + finanzielle Unterstützung der Redaktion in direkter Form. Wenn ich mit lediglich 2€ pro Monat (zum Vergleich: ein Bier in der Kneipe kostet hier ~3€) derartige Vorteile bei der Nutzbarkeit der Seite erhalte und damit nebenbei sicherstellen kann, dass die hervorragende Arbeit auch *entlohnt* wird (Stichwort: Gratiskultur im Netz), zögere ich keine Sekunde.


----------



## Aveonik (11. April 2016)

Werd wohl über das Digitalabo nachgrübeln..wollte ohnehin die "richtigen" ausgaben auch haben.

Aber ganz ehrlich, der Text über AdBlocker ausmachen und co und von wegen es hat sich verbessert...wenn ich 50% meines Bildschirms leer sehe ( Habe grob 60cm Bildschirmbreite und davon sind 24cm der Text eines Artikels ) bzw. in der Arbeit ohne Adblock halt mit meist einfärbig leuchtend auffallender Werbung ( was nicht unbedingt hilfreich ist auf nem Arbeitsschirm ) kann man wohl nicht wirklich von verbessert reden oder? der Wegfall von Popups alleine ist nun nicht die bahnbrechende verbesserung.


----------



## Maverick3k (11. April 2016)

> Ab voraussichtlich Mai bekommen auch Adblocker-User Werbung zu sehen



Man sieht doch schon Werbung mit Adblock. Soll das dann noch penetranter werden als jetzt schon?


----------



## BladerzZZ (11. April 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Preise für Onlineabo sind ganz fair. Würde bei euch ja auch AD Block ausmachen, aber eure Werbung ist dermaßen penetrant und nicht-ertragbar. Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an Spiegel Online oder Gamersglobal, die kriegens auch gebacken ihre Werbung zu zeigen ohne ihre Nutzer mit automatisch abspielenden Videos (+Sound) und Popups zu penetrieren.



Mich stört da eigentlich am meisten nur die Werbung auf dem Smartphone (Iphone 6) besonders dann wenn das Video automatisch abgespielt wird. Ansonsten werde ich die 2,50 im Monat schon verkraften und als kleine Unterstützung für PCGH ist das in Ordnung. 
Bekommt man dann auch ein Sterchen, Symbol etc. beim Namen weil man das Online-Abo hat? 



Maverick3000 schrieb:


> Man sieht doch schon Werbung mit Adblock. Soll das dann noch penetranter werden als jetzt schon?



So sieht bei mir die Homepage aus. Finde jetzt nicht das die Werbung mit Adblocker penetrant ist oder dergleichen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2016)

Wie sehen denn die neuen Heftpreise aus?



Maverick3000 schrieb:


> Man sieht doch schon Werbung mit Adblock.  Soll das dann noch penetranter werden als jetzt schon?



Wenn der Adblocker an ist gehts eigentlich. Die Textanzeigen zwischen den News auf der Startseite bekommt man mit eigenen Filtern weg.


----------



## Obliterator (11. April 2016)

Jetzt habe ich das Heft ohne DVD [FONT=arial, sans-serif-light, sans-serif]abonniert [/FONT]und muss trotzdem noch Werbung auf der Seite angucken? Dann aber bitte Werbung so wie im Heft lautlos und unbeweglich und nicht vor Videos.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (11. April 2016)

So viele Stunden, die ich bei PCGH jeden Tag bin, lohnt sich das Abo auf jedenfall. Wird gekauft!


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. April 2016)

Ich hätte meine Heftsammlung gern weiter anwachsen lassen, zumal ich gern Papier in den Händen halte wenn ich etwas lese - vor dem Bildschirm sitzt man so schon viel zu oft und lange. Aber dann werde ich wohl doch auf digital umstellen lassen, denn 12€ mehr im Jahr für etwas das ich nicht brauche (Digital-Abo, wenn ich ein Heft habe) bezahle ich sicher nicht (auch wenn ihr nichts dafür könnt!)


----------



## PrivateCeralion (11. April 2016)

@PCGH 
Ihr solltet unbedingt einführen, dass es angezeigt wird, wenn man zahlt. Sternchen, andere Namenfarbe oder ähnliches. Dann wird es sich viel schneller durchsetzen.


----------



## BikeRider (11. April 2016)

Wieso bekommen DVD-Abonnenten (ohne Kombi) keinen Werbefreien Zugang.?
Wenn und falls ich mir wieder ein ABO zulege, möchte ich dies aber ohne Digitalen Teil, würde aber beim werbefreien Online-Teil benachteiligt sein. 
Es wäre schön, wenn es dann ein Print+DVD+werbefreie Seite geben würde. Da wäre ich gern bereit, 62 €uro zu bezahlen.


----------



## Deimos (11. April 2016)

Na also, geht doch PCGH! 
Das ist doch eine Lösung, die den Usern hilft und euch nicht schadet. Toller Schritt!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. April 2016)

Juhu endlich gibt es Infos und einen Start Termin. Wurde ja auch Zeit 
Ich habe zwar schon ein Print und Digital Abo aber werde mir trotzdem noch das reine Werbefrei Abo leisten. Ihr sollt da ja auch was davon haben. 

Wie ist es dann wenn man bezahlt und trotzdem den Ad Blocker an hat? Bei GameStar gibt es da keine Probleme.


----------



## DOcean (11. April 2016)

Dann mach ich mal das nächste Fass auf....

wenn ich den das werbefrei-Seite Abo nehmen würde, wie siehst denn dann mit Tracking aus? Sind die dann auch aus? Oder trackt ihr mich dann (muss ja dann immer eingeloggt sein) 

Ich habe den AB+Ghostery an aus folgenden Gründen:
-wildes Geblinke und rumgeschreie abstellen
-schnellere Seitenaufbau
-kein Tracking
-keine Malware/Troj und was sonst noch alles

btw:
ich habe


> pcgameshardware.de###pricehitsTextTeaser



Als Element zum Verstecken drin, verschwinden die auch wenn ich zahle?


----------



## KGX (11. April 2016)

> Ab voraussichtlich Mai bekommen auch Adblocker-User Werbung zu sehen



sind diese Maßnahmen nicht sinnlos?



DOcean schrieb:


> Ghostery



hat Ghostery nicht ein Werbeunternehmen hinter sich


----------



## Maverick3k (11. April 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die neuen Heftpreise aus?
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn der Adblocker an ist gehts eigentlich. Die Textanzeigen zwischen den News auf der Startseite bekommt man mit eigenen Filtern weg.



Naja, trotzdem. Was mich viel mehr stört sind die Tracker die hier ungefragt mitlaufen... oder vor allem dieser Javascript "*zensiert*" wo Links ausgetauscht werden. Sowas sollte schleunigst entfernt werden, momentan habe ich mir selbst geholfen und habe mir ein kleines Tool dafür gebastelt.


----------



## MyArt (11. April 2016)

> *Ab voraussichtlich Mai bekommen auch Adblocker-User Werbung zu sehen*



Wie soll das funktionieren? Macht euren AB aus Meldung? Bild als Vorlage? Wird man verklagt wenn man es umgeht etc?
Ich bin jetzt minder begeistert.


An sich finde ich ein solches System eine gute Sache. Andere Seiten zeigen wie es funktioniert. Falls ich aber mit Meldungen begrüßt werde ...  naja


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2016)

Aveonik schrieb:


> Werd wohl über das Digitalabo nachgrübeln..wollte ohnehin die "richtigen" ausgaben auch haben.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich, der Text über AdBlocker ausmachen und co und von wegen es hat sich verbessert...*wenn ich 50% meines Bildschirms leer sehe* ( Habe grob 60cm Bildschirmbreite und davon sind 24cm der Text eines Artikels ) bzw. in der Arbeit ohne Adblock halt mit meist einfärbig leuchtend auffallender Werbung ( was nicht unbedingt hilfreich ist auf nem Arbeitsschirm ) kann man wohl nicht wirklich von verbessert reden oder? der Wegfall von Popups alleine ist nun nicht die bahnbrechende verbesserung.



Wenn Du 50 Prozent Deines Bildschirms leer siehst? Was hat das jetzt genau mit Adblockern zu tun? 

Verbessert wurde ganz bestimmt die Qualitätsprüfung. Daher meine Frage, wann Du zuletzt mal den Adblocker deaktiviert hattest.



Maverick3000 schrieb:


> Man sieht doch schon Werbung mit Adblock. Soll das dann noch penetranter werden als jetzt schon?



Es wird mehr Werbung geben, ja. Penetrant? Ich würde sagen, Nein. Wie das aussieht, kann man sich auf diversen Seiten auch jetzt schon ansehen. Gamestar und Co.



BladerzZZ schrieb:


> Bekommt man dann auch ein Sterchen, Symbol etc. beim Namen weil man das Online-Abo hat?



Ja, kommt. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die neuen Heftpreise aus?


4,50 Euro für Magazin, 5,99 Euro für DVD.


----------



## Oromis16 (11. April 2016)

Verdammt, Gruppenzwang 
Ich weiß, ich bin verloren


----------



## azzih (11. April 2016)

Hab bei euch AD Block auch dieses Jahr noch net ausgehabt, hab 2015 paar mal versucht und da wars unerträglich. Wenn das so erträglich bleibt wie jetzt aktuell lass ich natürlich gerne aus oder bestell mir für die 2€im Monat Werbefreiheit.


----------



## BladerzZZ (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, kommt.



Finde ich sehr gut


----------



## Aveonik (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn Du 50 Prozent Deines Bildschirms leer siehst? Was hat das jetzt genau mit Adblockern zu tun?
> 
> Verbessert wurde ganz bestimmt die Qualitätsprüfung. Daher meine Frage, wann Du zuletzt mal den Adblocker deaktiviert hattest.



Hello Thilo,
Bitte doch nicht nur den halben Satz lesen, wie ich im Teil nach der Klammer geschrieben habe bin ich Arbeitsplatz bedingt dort ohne AdBlock unterwegs und habe die Fläche die ich bei mir sonst "leer" sehe, dort mit knalliger Werbung zugepflastert. 
Alternate Werbung ist hier glaub ich recht beliebt mit viel Rot gewesen. Momentan ist EKL ja großflächig drüber, da ist das Schwarz zum glück dann nicht gleich so auffallend.

Ich finde es halt Falsch das bei ( Beispiel!: ) 60cm freier Breite, 24cm für den Artikel verwendet wird, 1 cm für Browserrand und restlichen 35 für Werbung draufgeht.  Edit: Hier im Forum kann ich die Beiträge ja auch auf fast die gesamte Monitor breite lesen.

Ich werd mir das Abo holen, ich hab kein Problem damit Seiten zu unterstützen die es mir Wert sind, ich hab auch auf nexusmods mich Werbefrei gekauft.
Aber ich kenne auch Seiten wo ich bewusst den Adblock aus habe, weil die Werbung nicht stört ( Nexusmods wäre auch hierfür ein Beispiel, nur kann ich nichtmehr sagen wie die Situation momentan dort ist  )

Und bitte macht es nicht wie die Golem-Kollegen und verbarrikadiert den HTML5 Player hinter dem Abo-Modell -.- Die Seite hätte ich unterstützt aber nicht mit solchen Praktiken.

LG
Wolfi


----------



## Malkolm (11. April 2016)

> *Ab voraussichtlich Mai bekommen auch Adblocker-User Werbung zu sehen*



Wird es technische Möglichkeiten geben diesen Adblock-Blocker zu umgehen? Bzw. werdet ihr eine entsprechende Anleitung dazu veröffentlichen?
Fände es schade wieder Werbung sehen zu müssen


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2016)

Aveonik schrieb:


> Und bitte macht es nicht wie die Golem-Kollegen und verbarrikadiert den HTML5 Player hinter dem Abo-Modell -.-


Den haben wir nur hinter "Ich habe Flash aktiviert" verbarrikadiert.


----------



## BladerzZZ (11. April 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Wird es technische Möglichkeiten geben diesen Adblock-Blocker zu umgehen? Bzw. werdet ihr eine entsprechende Anleitung dazu veröffentlichen?
> Fände es schade wieder Werbung sehen zu müssen



Wo ist den da der Sinn? Es wird doch extra eingeführt damit du ohne Abo Werbung bekommst. Wäre doch blöd wenn PCGH da eine Anleitung schreiben würde wie man das umgehen kann (sofern man das auch umgehen kann).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Wird es technische Möglichkeiten geben diesen Adblock-Blocker zu umgehen? Bzw. werdet ihr eine entsprechende Anleitung dazu veröffentlichen?
> Fände es schade wieder Werbung sehen zu müssen



War die Frage jetzt an uns gerichtet? Das würde ich nämlich nicht ganz verstehen.


----------



## Malkolm (11. April 2016)

Naja schon an euch, sonst weiß es ja keiner 
Als Laie würde ich vermuten, dass ihr die Werbung direkt über die pcgameshardware.de domain schaltet, und nicht extern einlinkt, um normale Adblocker zu umgehen. Würdet ihr es denn dann so machen, dass die Werbung zumindest in einem gleich bleibenden Pfad gelegt wird (z.B. pcgh.de/content/ad/), den man dann manuell als "zu blocken" einträgt?
Oder bekommt Werbung zumindest einen entsprechenden <Tag> im html-code um diesen dann zu filtern?


----------



## MDJ (11. April 2016)

Falls ich die Info übersehen haben sollte:
Wie wird das Online-Abo dann mit dem Forum-Account gekoppelt? Wird es da eine Verifizierungs-Seite geben, wo man sein Account dann einmalig freischaltet?


----------



## MyArt (11. April 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Naja schon an euch, sonst weiß es ja keiner
> Als Laie würde ich vermuten, dass ihr die Werbung direkt über die pcgameshardware.de domain schaltet, und nicht extern einlinkt, um normale Adblocker zu umgehen. Würdet ihr es denn dann so machen, dass die Werbung zumindest in einem gleich bleibenden Pfad gelegt wird (z.B. pcgh.de/content/ad/), den man dann manuell als "zu blocken" einträgt?
> Oder bekommt Werbung zumindest einen entsprechenden <Tag> im html-code um diesen dann zu filtern?



Erwartest du jetzt ernsthaft Antworten?


----------



## Zingel1986 (11. April 2016)

Ich hab da glatt mal ein paar Fragen.

Bisher ist mir das Digitalabo noch gar nicht aufgefallen und habe es mir daher gleich mal geholt, weil mich das Totholz bisher nicht interessiert hat.
1. Frage: Gibt es für Digitalabonnenten schon die werbefreie Seite?
2. Frage: Wie wird das Computec Kundenkonto mit dem PCGH Account verknüpft?
3. Frage: Warum kann ich die aktuelle PCGh Ausgabe nicht einsehen mit dem neuem Abo?

OK Frage 3 hat sich erledigt... hat nur etwas gedauert, bis die Augabe im Konto erscheint.
Aber 4. Frage: Wird es eine Windows UWP oder wenigstens eine Windows mobile App von PCGH geben? Ich bin doch recht überzeugter Anhänger der Windows 10 mobile Plattform und würde natürlich gerne alle Vorteile aus dem Abo nutzen wollen. 

Ich freue mich übrigens, dass Ihr euch zu diesem Schritt entschieden habt.  Ich habe bereits bei Golem ein solches Werbefrei-Abo, da ich der Meinung bin, dass die Arbeit der Redakteure entsprechend einen Wert hat und Werbung mir auf den Sack geht.
Ich habe die Werbung auf PCGH immer als besonders penetrant und nervig empfunden, auch wenn es noch wesentlich schlimmere Beispiele gibt (windowsarea).


----------



## bootzeit (11. April 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Naja schon an euch, sonst weiß es ja keiner
> Als Laie würde ich vermuten, dass ihr die Werbung direkt über die pcgameshardware.de domain schaltet, und nicht extern einlinkt, um normale Adblocker zu umgehen. Würdet ihr es denn dann so machen, dass die Werbung zumindest in einem gleich bleibenden Pfad gelegt wird (z.B. pcgh.de/content/ad/), den man dann manuell als "zu blocken" einträgt?
> Oder bekommt Werbung zumindest einen entsprechenden <Tag> im html-code um diesen dann zu filtern?



 Krass der Mann


----------



## Laudian (11. April 2016)

Nur weil es nirgendwo eindeutig steht:
Die Sache mit der Werbefreiheit wird dann doch auch für das Forum gelten und nicht nur für die Website, oder ?


----------



## Lelwani (11. April 2016)

Drecks Abo mist...

wenn ihr solchen scheiß schon bringen müsst wie wärs dann wenn man die möglichkeit hätte monatlich zuzahlen?....

Ich werde mit sicheheit kein ABO hier abschliessen und auch den adblocker nicht deaktivieren.

Wie wärs den mal wenn ihr einfach nich diese penetrante werbung etwas dezenter macht aber darauf kommt ihr scheinbar garnich.

Wenn ich die seite öffne ohne adblocker und dann 50% der seite werbung sind meint ihr dann echt man würde das so lassen? 


Naja für mich wars das dann hier , is ja wie bei bild die kann man auch lesen werbefrei und ohne zuzahlen völlig ohne extra einstellungen.


----------



## BladerzZZ (11. April 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Nur weil es nirgendwo eindeutig steht:
> Die Sache mit der Werbefreiheit wird dann doch auch für das Forum gelten und nicht nur für die Website, oder ?



Das kann dir nur Go.. äh PCGH sagen


----------



## bootzeit (11. April 2016)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Drecks Abo mist...
> 
> wenn ihr solchen scheiß schon bringen müsst wie wärs dann wenn man die möglichkeit hätte monatlich zuzahlen?....
> 
> ...



Wie würde Howard Carpendale jetzt trällen: DANN GEH DOCH .


----------



## -Chefkoch- (11. April 2016)

Sehr gute Nachrichten

Dann werde ich wohl ab Mai mein Abo auf Digital umstellen


----------



## XeT (11. April 2016)

Also ich muss mein abo eh erneuern, nach dem ich's im print gelesen habe l, war ich bereits auf der suche. Ich bin derzeit ohne addblock mit edge unterwegs und hatte nur vor einem jahr mal genau ein problem auf dem handy das war's.
Ich werde aber aufs kombi-abo umschwenken. Dann hab ich auch mobil die infos der print.

Wie ist eigentlich der stand mit der Werbung. Gibt's schon etwas für die werbung an sich oder erst wenn ich drauf klicke?

Ich versteh aber auch diese penetrante werbung nicht. Wo ist die? Das werbung vor einem video kommt? Mein gott 20sec im forum/andere news lesen. Ich habe einen Popupblock drin das wars. Ich weis das an den Seiten werbung ist. 
Was mache ich dann? In der Mitte lesen und zu neuen Foren-beiträgen scrollen. Mir springt aber keine werbung irgendwo zwischen wo man mal klicken will. 
Sich auf das wesentliche konzentrieren kann man aber auch lernen.


----------



## lebowski22 (11. April 2016)

Generell ein Gute Sache, ich werde mir persönlich aber auch erst dann ein solches Abo zulegen, wenn auch ein Anstieg an qualitativen Beiträgen zu erkennen ist, bzw. die Clickbaiting Beiträge nachlassen. 
Wo ich zustimmen muss, ist das die Werbung innerhalb der Letzten Monate um einiges erträglicher geworden ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2016)

Ich komme kaum hinterher mit dem Antworten, bitte um Verständnis. 



Obliterator schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das Heft ohne DVD abonniert und muss trotzdem noch Werbung auf der Seite angucken? Dann aber bitte Werbung so wie im Heft lautlos und unbeweglich und nicht vor Videos.





BikeRider schrieb:


> Wieso bekommen DVD-Abonnenten (ohne Kombi) keinen Werbefreien Zugang.?
> Wenn und falls ich mir wieder ein ABO zulege, möchte ich dies aber ohne  Digitalen Teil, würde aber beim werbefreien Online-Teil benachteiligt  sein.
> Es wäre schön, wenn es dann ein *Print+DVD+werbefreie Seite* geben würde. Da wäre ich gern bereit, 62 €uro zu bezahlen.



Das habe ich bereits beantwortet und steht auch im Text: Der Gesetzgeber verlangt für ein Digitalabo 19% Märchensteuer. Deshalb können wir das Digitalupgrade nicht einfach verschenken (*ich hätte sehr GERNE diese Option*). Hoffentlich ändert sich das aber bald, dann können wir so ein Angebot auch machen.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich hätte meine Heftsammlung gern weiter anwachsen lassen, zumal ich gern Papier in den Händen halte wenn ich etwas lese - vor dem Bildschirm sitzt man so schon viel zu oft und lange. Aber dann werde ich wohl doch auf digital umstellen lassen, denn 12€ mehr im Jahr für etwas das ich nicht brauche (Digital-Abo, wenn ich ein Heft habe) bezahle ich sicher nicht (auch wenn ihr nichts dafür könnt!)



Das steht dir ja frei. 



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Juhu endlich gibt es Infos und einen Start Termin. Wurde ja auch Zeit
> Ich habe zwar schon ein Print und Digital Abo aber werde mir trotzdem noch das reine Werbefrei Abo leisten. Ihr sollt da ja auch was davon haben.
> 
> *Wie ist es dann wenn man bezahlt und trotzdem den Ad Blocker an hat?* Bei GameStar gibt es da keine Probleme.



Definition von Luxusproblem? 

Ich gebe das mal an die Technik. Ich hoffe doch, es gibt kein Problem.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Definition von Luxusproblem?
> 
> Ich gebe das mal an die Technik. Ich hoffe doch, es gibt kein Problem.


Ja man nennt es auch faulheit  Ad Blocker einrichten oder abschalten ist zu viel Arbeit...


----------



## KGX (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich gebe das mal an die Technik. Ich hoffe doch, es gibt kein Problem.



naja die Gamestar hatte dieses Problem
mal sehen ob PCGH besser ist


----------



## TammerID (11. April 2016)

Finde ich gut. Ich bin generell immer bereit für Werbefreiheit zu zahlen, sofern der Preis angemessen ist.


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. April 2016)

Überfälliger Schritt, danke dafür 

Ich würde mir noch eine monatliche Option wünschen. Eine Überlegung von meiner Seite: Könnte man den Heftkäufern (Zeitschriftenladen/Kiosk) einen Code beilegen? Edit: Oder trifft das genau die "Märchensteuer"-Problematik?!

Ob ich mir ein Abo zulegen werde? I don't know yet. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock ständig eingeloggt zu sein. 

---

Ich bin mir sicher, der BlueCoat Proxy in der Arbeit wird auch zukünftig sämtliche Werbeflächen auf PCGH erfolgreich eliminieren


----------



## Brunftzeit (11. April 2016)

Hm, seh hier mit dem ollen IE auch wenig Werbung. Liegt wohl bei uns am zentralen McAfee Gateway. Wird inzwischen recht agressiv gefiltert. PCG fällt schon unter "games" und ist weg. PCGH geht noch. Mal sehen wie lange.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da können wir uns alle beim Gesetzgeber bedanken. Nur der versteht, warum eine Printausgabe anders besteuert wird als die Digitalversion davon.



???
Aber wieso darf dann Nicht das Online Abo gratis mit hineingezogen werden?.
Das habe ich jetzt überhaupt nicht verstanden.

Das für das Digital Abo ein anderer Steuersatz gilt, als für das Print Abo ist schon klar.
Aber warum dann hier keine gratis Online Abo Version? O.o

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2016)

MDJ schrieb:


> Falls ich die Info übersehen haben sollte:
> Wie wird das Online-Abo dann mit dem Forum-Account gekoppelt? Wird es da eine Verifizierungs-Seite geben, wo man sein Account dann einmalig freischaltet?



Muss. Ohne Login kein Abo. Und ja, sowas wird es geben.


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2016)

KGX schrieb:


> naja die Gamestar hatte dieses Problem
> mal sehen ob PCGH besser ist


Was für ein "Problem" war das denn? Werbung rausnehmen heißt für uns, dass der dazu notwendige Code gar nicht erst eingebaut wird. Das entfernt übrigens auch das ganze Tracking der Werbung(!) selbst. Der Adblocker wird maximal das "Problem" haben, dass er nichts mehr findet, dass er blocken könnte.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal das nächste Fass auf....
> 
> wenn ich den das werbefrei-Seite Abo nehmen würde, wie siehst denn dann mit Tracking aus? Sind die dann auch aus? Oder trackt ihr mich dann (muss ja dann immer eingeloggt sein)
> 
> ...



Ja, wir sollten tracken können, ob Du eingeloggt bist. 
Was anderes Tracking angeht, da ist noch nicht das letzte Wort gesagt. Externes Tracking über Anzeigen fällt aber definitiv weg.



Travel schrieb:


> Wie soll das funktionieren? Macht euren AB aus Meldung? Bild als Vorlage? Wird man verklagt wenn man es umgeht etc?
> Ich bin jetzt minder begeistert.
> 
> An sich finde ich ein solches System eine gute Sache. Andere Seiten zeigen wie es funktioniert. Falls ich aber mit Meldungen begrüßt werde ...  naja



Bild ist keine Vorlage, siehe Artikel. Wir blocken keinen Content. Wir spielen Werbung aus, wenn Adblocker erkannt werden. Wir weisen sicherlich auch Adblock-User auf Alternativen hin.



Aveonik schrieb:


> Hello Thilo,
> Bitte doch nicht nur den halben Satz lesen, wie ich im Teil nach der Klammer geschrieben habe bin ich Arbeitsplatz bedingt dort ohne AdBlock unterwegs und habe die Fläche die ich bei mir sonst "leer" sehe, dort mit knalliger Werbung zugepflastert.
> Alternate Werbung ist hier glaub ich recht beliebt mit viel Rot gewesen. Momentan ist EKL ja großflächig drüber, da ist das Schwarz zum glück dann nicht gleich so auffallend.
> 
> ...



Das Layout der Startseite wird nicht anders aussehen mit einem Online-Abo. Das wäre dann ein größeres Projekt für die Zukunft. Die Idee gefällt mir aber. 

Und HTML 5 gibt es von uns unabhängig von etwaigen Abomodellen.



MDJ schrieb:


> Falls ich die Info übersehen haben sollte:
> Wie wird das Online-Abo dann mit dem Forum-Account gekoppelt? Wird es da eine Verifizierungs-Seite geben, wo man sein Account dann einmalig freischaltet?



So ungefähr, ja. Mehr Details dann bald. 



Zingel1986 schrieb:


> Ich hab da glatt mal ein paar Fragen.
> 
> Bisher ist mir das Digitalabo noch gar nicht aufgefallen und habe es mir daher gleich mal geholt, weil mich das Totholz bisher nicht interessiert hat.
> 1. Frage: Gibt es für Digitalabonnenten schon die werbefreie Seite?
> ...



1.: Noch nicht.
2.: Jein, das passiert nur auf unserer Seite. Das heißt, unser Abo-Dienstleister hat die Info nicht, aber wir.
4.: Das kann ich leider nicht mit Ja beantworten. Das hängt von unserem Partner bei den Apps ab.


----------



## Lyta (11. April 2016)

Wäre bereit für das Online Abo zu bezahlen, wenn die mobile Version der Seite noch überarbeitet wird. Seit kurzem sieht man nur noch die erste Seite, der Button " ältere Meldungen" fehlt und die richtige Seite ist dank Werbung auf dem Handy echt anstrengend.
Es wäre auch schön direkt von der mobilen Seite aus zu kommentieren.


----------



## Bevier (11. April 2016)

Kann man das mit der Mehrwertsteuer nicht umgehen, indem man das Online-Abo als "kostenlose" Zugabe zum Printabo anbietet?

Steuerrecht lag mir noch nie, daher sind Belehrungen willkommen ^^


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2016)

Lyta schrieb:


> Es wäre auch schön direkt von der mobilen Seite aus zu kommentieren.


Da ist für PCGH bisher keine Änderung vorgesehen, also das Kommentieren bleibt vorerst im Forum.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. April 2016)

Bevier schrieb:


> Kann man das mit der Mehrwertsteuer nicht umgehen, indem man das Online-Abo als "kostenlose" Zugabe zum Printabo anbietet?
> 
> Steuerrecht lag mir noch nie, daher sind Belehrungen willkommen ^^


So sehe ich das nämlich auch. ^^

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (11. April 2016)

Würde mich auch schwer interessieren, wieso es nicht möglich ist, einen Code ins Heft (und zwar auch für nicht-Abbonenten - die bezahlen schließlich das Gleiche...) zu tun...

Grundsätzlich eine gute Sache, ich bin froh, dass unsere Gebete erhört wurden. Und dass Thilo sein Versprechen tatsächlich eingelöst hat. 
Vermutlich werde ich dann zum Digitalabo greifen... Ich lese zwar eure Hefte gerne, allerdings mag ich kein Papier, es ist wesentlich billiger und leider sprechen mich seit einiger Zeit eure DVD-Inhalte nicht mehr an. 
Tracking werde ich aber weiterhin blockieren (uBlock Origin, CanvasFingerprintBlock)... 

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie ihr das mit dem AdBlockern ohne Abo löst - denn ess gibt da definitiv Möglichkeiten, auch selbst ausgelieferte Werbung zu blockieren.


----------



## BladerzZZ (11. April 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da ist für PCGH bisher keine Änderung vorgesehen, also das Kommentieren bleibt vorerst im Forum.



Echt wieso das den? 
und das überarbeiten der mobilen Seite?
50% meiner Zeit auf PCGH bin ich mobil übers Smartphone drauf.  Die etwas doch unübersichtlich ist und vom Design etwas veraltet leider  Hoffentlich kommt dort auch noch etwas nicht jetzt aber in Zukunft.


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2016)

BladerzZZ schrieb:


> Echt wieso das den?
> und das überarbeiten der mobilen Seite?
> 50% meiner Zeit auf PCGH bin ich mobil übers Smartphone drauf.  Die etwas doch unübersichtlich ist und vom Design etwas veraltet leider  Hoffentlich kommt dort auch noch etwas nicht jetzt aber in Zukunft.



1. Weil das momentan so ist. 
2. Kann ich nichts zu sagen. Login-Anpassungen passieren aber aktuell, so dass der Werbevorzug eines Online-Abos auch da genutzt werden kann.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. April 2016)

@Thilo
Ihr seht ja wie viele bereits hier schon zum Digital Abo deswegen wechseln. 
Das kann ja auch nicht in euer Interesse sein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lyta (11. April 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da ist für PCGH bisher keine Änderung vorgesehen, also das Kommentieren bleibt vorerst im Forum.



Schade, aber nicht tragisch.

Da ist mein 2. Punkt nerviger, dass man ältere Nachrichten nicht mehr sehen kann.


----------



## Cookiie (11. April 2016)

Lustig, war eh die ganze Zeit am überlegen, ob ich nicht Abo abschließe. Habe mir bisher immer die Hefte einzeln am Kiosk geholt, aber das wir hier in der Ecke immer schwierige, weil es kaum noch erhältlich ist.
Und ja, ich nutze nen Adblocker, aber hauptsächlich wegen der großen flächenfüllenden Werbung außen am Rand. Ich bin jemand der öfters Fenster wechselt und dann klicke ich häufig außen hin und da hab ich immer diese Werbung erwischt. War auf Dauer einfach zu nervig.
Aber ich unterstütze die Entwicklung, wenn es gut gemacht wird, kann das ruhig als Vorbild für andere Seiten gelten. Und wir wollen schließlich weiterhin Qualität haben.


----------



## Erok (11. April 2016)

Da ich schon ein Digi-Abo habe, freue ich mich natürlich über eine werbefreie Homepage 

Gerade am Smartphone ist das teils echt lästig.

Und falls ihr noch "Versuchs-Karnickel" benötigt, würde ich mich mit meinem Digi-Abo-Account auch gerne zur Verfügung stellen  

Greetz Erok


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hattest Du in diesem Jahr mal den Adblocker aus? Unser neuer Vermarkter macht einen tollen Job, wie wir finden. Automatisch abspielende Sounds sind ein No Go.



Danke nein, das erspare ich mir lieber, denn ich schaue gelegentlich (2-3x Monat) in diesen Thread rein.  KLICK

Da seit dem 1.1. schon wieder ~11 Seiten mit den meistens gleichen Problemen wie davor auftraten, bleibt Adblock auch an. (Sorry)

Die dezente Hintergrundwerbung könnt ihr aber gerne weiterhin ausliefern, die stört mich nicht im geringsten. 

Ich drück euch aber die Daumen, dass euer Werbevermarkter seinen Job mal richtig macht, die Probleme weiter abnehmen und "saubere Werbung" ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## Maverick3k (11. April 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Naja schon an euch, sonst weiß es ja keiner
> Als Laie würde ich vermuten, dass ihr die Werbung direkt über die pcgameshardware.de domain schaltet, und nicht extern einlinkt, um normale Adblocker zu umgehen. Würdet ihr es denn dann so machen, dass die Werbung zumindest in einem gleich bleibenden Pfad gelegt wird (z.B. pcgh.de/content/ad/), den man dann manuell als "zu blocken" einträgt?
> Oder bekommt Werbung zumindest einen entsprechenden <Tag> im html-code um diesen dann zu filtern?



Sorry, aber du bist tatsächlich "ein klein wenig" beschränkt, oder? Wie kann man ernsthaft bei einem Seitenbetreiber nachzufragen, der Werbung schaltet um zumindest einen Teil der kosten des Webservers etc. reinholen will, wie man deren Werbung blockieren können wird? Da kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. April 2016)

Erok schrieb:


> Da ich schon ein Digi-Abo habe, freue ich mich natürlich über eine werbefreie Homepage
> 
> Gerade am Smartphone ist das teils echt lästig.
> Greetz Erok



Ich darf mit meinem Print Abo extra zahlen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (11. April 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> @Thilo
> Ihr seht ja wie viele bereits hier schon zum Digital Abo deswegen wechseln.
> Das kann ja auch nicht in euer Interesse sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Wieso sollte das nicht in deren Interesse sein? 
Das wären vermutlich einige Leute, die sich eventuell sonst nicht für ein Abo entscheiden würden. 

Ich sags ehrlich, mir sind 60€ und mehr auf einen Schlag zu teuer, das kann ich mir als Schüler neben meinen üblichen Ausgaben nicht auf einen Schlag leisten... Nur leider gibt es ja keine Option, monatlich zahlen zu können. 

40€ für das Digi-Abo und die Werbefreiheit sind noch im machbaren Rahmen. Dafür habe ich kein Heft, keine DVD und (vermutlich?) auch keine Aboprämie... Daher finde ich diesen deutlich geringeren Preis auch unter der Beachtung der inkludierten Werbefreiheit für gerechtfertigt.


----------



## BikeRider (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das habe ich bereits beantwortet und steht auch im Text: Der Gesetzgeber verlangt für ein Digitalabo 19% Märchensteuer. Deshalb können wir das Digitalupgrade nicht einfach verschenken (*ich hätte sehr GERNE diese Option*). Hoffentlich ändert sich das aber bald, dann können wir so ein Angebot auch machen.



Ich möchte aber kein Gigital-ABO.
Ich möchte, wenn ich beispielsweise die print+DVD abonniert habe, beispielsweise eine Option in meinen Profil (Benutzerkontrollzentrum) freigeschaltet bekommen, wo da steht: "Hier klicken, um ohne Werbung zu surfen"


----------



## tomasvittek (11. April 2016)

Digital Abo wird dann abgeschlossen. Danke fuer die Moeglichkeit.


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2016)

Maverick3000 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du bist tatsächlich "ein klein wenig" beschränkt, oder?


Es gibt keinen Grund irgendwem in irgendeiner Form gegenüber beleidigend zu werden.


----------



## XeT (11. April 2016)

BladerzZZ schrieb:


> Echt wieso das den?
> und das überarbeiten der mobilen Seite?
> 50% meiner Zeit auf PCGH bin ich mobil übers Smartphone drauf.  Die etwas doch unübersichtlich ist und vom Design etwas veraltet leider  Hoffentlich kommt dort auch noch etwas nicht jetzt aber in Zukunft.



Ist die normale seite keine alternative? Ich nutze auf dem 640xl immer die desktop version


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (11. April 2016)

Man sollte sich auch mal fragen warum die meisten einen Adblocker nutzen, und jetzt ein auf Mi Mi Mi spielen!


----------



## iGameKudan (11. April 2016)

Die Desktop-Version ist die gleiche Seite mit dem gleichen Design... 
Nur ist Tapatalk leider seit einiger Zeit ziemlich für den Ar.... Eimer und bei Computec scheint es keinen Android-Programmierer zu geben...


----------



## Erok (11. April 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich darf mit meinem Print Abo extra zahlen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Das hatte ich bis letztes Jahr September 2015. Habe es dann auf ein Digi-Abo umstellen lassen  Der einzige Nachteil daran ist, daß man kein Gratis-Game mehr dazu bekommt. Aber dafür ist das Digi-Abo auch ein bisschen günstiger 

Ich bereue es auch in keinster Weise, die Print NICHT mehr im Briefkasten zu finden. Digital schont die Umwelt, kann nicht vergilben, und der grösste Vorteil, man muss nicht lange suchen, denn man kann sie schlichtweg nicht irgendwo verlegen  

Und wenn ich mit der Bahn unterwegs bin, finde ich es auch durchaus angenehmer "nur" das Smartphone in der Hand zu halten beim lesen, als die Printausgabe 

Hat man sich erst einmal an den Gedanken umgewöhnt, kein Papier mehr umzublättern, erkennt man erst die ganzen Vorteile der Digi-Ausgaben  

Im übrigen ging die Umstellung von Print auf Digi-Abo ratz - fatz  Bereits bezahlte Print-Ausgaben, bzw das Guthaben davon, wird Dir natürlich sofort mit der Digi-Ausgabe verrechnet  Auch da macht PCGH bzw computec einen wirklich richtig guten Job 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Maverick3k (11. April 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund irgendwem in irgendeiner Form gegenüber beleidigend zu werden.



Ja, aber in dem Fall...  vor allem wenn man rauslesen kann das es weder Ironisch noch Sarkastisch gemeint ist? Gut, an der Stelle unterscheidet sich wohl meine Meinung von deiner.


----------



## alm0st (11. April 2016)

Finde ich gut, vor allem das Angebot mit dem Digital Abo. Hatte ich ehrlich gesagt bisher gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Funzt  denn die App auch mit Windows Phone?


----------



## KGX (11. April 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was für ein "Problem" war das denn? Werbung rausnehmen heißt für uns, dass der dazu notwendige Code gar nicht erst eingebaut wird. Das entfernt übrigens auch das ganze Tracking der Werbung(!) selbst. Der Adblocker wird maximal das "Problem" haben, dass er nichts mehr findet, dass er blocken könnte.



vor einem Jahr hatte ich trotz GS+ Werbung
mit oder ohne Adblock

und dieses Problem gab es immer wieder

Na ja jetzt sehe ich bei Gamestar fast keine Werbung mehr
ohne GS+ oder Adblock


----------



## der-sack88 (11. April 2016)

Grundsätzlich eine gute Möglichkeit. Nur glaube ich nicht, dass ich von Anfang an dabei sein werde...

Für mich gilt momentan eigentlich Print oder gar nichts. Das Digital-Abo würde ich gar nicht nutzen, ich mag Monitore oder Smartphones für solche Magazine einfach nicht. Ich warte dann ab, bis es die Werbefreiheit auch zum Print-Abo gibt, falls das doch irgendwie hinzubiegen ist, und bezahl einfach solange mit Werbung, wenn sie tatsächlich zu ertragen sein sollte. Teste das bei Gelegenheit dann mal.


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2016)

Maverick3000 schrieb:


> Ja, aber in dem Fall...  vor allem wenn man rauslesen kann das es weder Ironisch noch Sarkastisch gemeint ist? Gut, an der Stelle unterscheidet sich wohl meine Meinung von deiner.


Das hat rein gar nichts mit Meinung zu tun, sondern mit dem guten Umgangston miteinander.


----------



## KGX (11. April 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> und bezahl einfach solange mit Werbung, wenn sie tatsächlich zu ertragen sein sollte. Teste das bei Gelegenheit dann mal.



ich habe oben und rechts zwei werbeclips am laufen
und ständige Umleitungsversuche auf eine ander Internetseite


----------



## Sansaido (11. April 2016)

Na endlich!
Ich lese die PCGH digital übers Tablet und werde dann kommenden Monat auch das digitale Heftabo abschließen und mir so gleichzeitig auch die (offiziell) werbefreie PCGH.de sichern.
Obwohl ich absolut Verständnis dafür habe, dass ihr selbstverständlich auch eure Kosten für den Betrieb und die Inhalte habt, ist auch die "saubere" Werbung einfach grausam, da sie das
gesamte Layout optisch zerschießt und den Browser unnötig verlangsamt. Daher fühle auch ich mich derzeit genötigt, den Adblocker anzulassen. Ab Mai kann ich dann trotzdem guten Gewissens
werbefrei auf PCGH.de surfen 

Jetzt fehlt mir dasselbe Angebot nur noch für pcgames.de und ich bin wunschlos glücklich ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. April 2016)

Ich glaube ich stelle mein Print-Abo auf digital um. Die Hefte nehmen doch mit der Zeit ganz schön Raum ein...

Mittel- oder langfristig würde ich es auch begrüßen, wenn statt der monatlichen Ausgaben einfach online-Zugang zu redaktionellen Artikeln ermöglicht würde, die laufend produziert und veröffentlich werden, anstatt einmal monatlich geballt. Sollte ja eigentlich auch im Sinne der Radakteure sein, wenn nicht alle Tests im starren Rhytmus des Heftproduktionszyklus abgerissen werden müssen, sondern stattdessen Ergebnisse und Text eben dann produziert werden, wenn gerade etwas Spannendes anfällt, sei es ein Hardware- oder Softwarelaunch.

Und ganz wichtig: Eure DVD-Videos würde ich gerne online sehen können. Mein aktueller PC hat nicht mal mehr ein Laufwerk, mein Laptop auch nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

Super Sache! Endlich bewegt sich was bei der PCGH. Da werde ich doch wohl mal wieder über eine Digitalabo nachdenken... 

Den Gedanken von M4xw0lf kann ich mich allerdings nur anschließen, zeitnahe Onlineartikel und Videocontent online wäre noch mal eine deutliche Verbesserung.



alm0st schrieb:


> Finde ich gut, vor allem das Angebot mit dem Digital Abo. Hatte ich ehrlich gesagt bisher gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Funzt  denn die App auch mit Windows Phone?



App? Ich dachte, beim Digitalabo bekommt man eine PDF, die man dann natürlich auch auf allen digitalen Geräten lesen könnten sollte, inkl. WP.


----------



## Pumpi (11. April 2016)

Print Abo würde ich eh nicht wieder abschließen, meine alten Augen skalieren definitiv nicht mehr mit dem Heft. DigiAbo + Werbefreiheit für 40€ im Jahr ist grad noch OK. Ein 2 Jahres Abo für 80€ inklusive 20€ Amazon Gutschein wär mir aber lieber.

Dennoch müssen wir hier mal festhalten das auch im Jahre 2016 aktive Videowerbung der Standard ist, wenn auch ohne Ton. Und das ist einfach nervend. Werben kann man auch mit Niveau....


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Dennoch müssen wir hier mal festhalten das auch im Jahre 2016 aktive Videowerbung der Standard ist, wenn auch ohne Ton. Und das ist einfach nervend. Werben kann man auch mit Niveau....


Es gibt auch Werbung mit Niveau - nur bringt die halt scheinbar deutlich weniger ein. Und da liegt die Crux...


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2016)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich stelle mein Print-Abo auf digital um. Die Hefte nehmen doch mit der Zeit ganz schön Raum ein...



Nur als Beispiel für viele weitere User, die ihr Abo nun umstellen!

Ich hoffe, Eure Print-Auflage bleibt nach dieser Aktion noch weiter bestehen, wenn ich sehe, wie viele Nutzer nun auf Digital umsteigen,
befürchte ich, dass eure Auflage demnächst noch mehr einbrechen wird.

Ende 2016 habt Ihr dann nur noch 10k (oder weniger)  Abonenten der Print und könnt den Laden dicht machen. (Sofern nicht langfristig geplant....)

Für den Online Teil reicht dann die halbe Mannschaft, ich hoffe aber für euch, ich liege dieses Mal falsch.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. April 2016)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Nur als Beispiel für viele weitere User, die ihr Abo nun umstellen!
> 
> Ich hoffe, Eure Print-Auflage bleibt nach dieser Aktion noch weiter bestehen, wenn ich sehe, wie viele Nutzer nun auf Digital umsteigen,
> befürchte ich, dass eure Auflage demnächst noch mehr einbrechen wird.
> ...



Wieso sollte für Online die halbe Belegschaft reichen?  Die redaktionellen Inhalte produzieren sich ja trotzdem nicht schneller. 
Vielleicht braucht es keine oder weniger Layouter, aber für die Redakteure sollte sich erstmal Nichts ändern.
In meiner naiven Vorstellung ist es vielmehr so, dass durch die Umstellung auf online und den vollständigen Verzicht auf physische Distribution mehr vom Kuchen bei der Redaktion hängen bleiben sollte. Kann natürlich völlig falsch sein, alleine schon von den verschiedenen Mehrwertsteuersätzen, die Thilo erwähnte, hatte ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Für den Online Teil reicht dann die halbe Mannschaft, ich hoffe aber für euch, ich liege dieses Mal falsch.


Wieso soll für digitalen Content die halbe Mannschaft reichen? Die Inhalte sind doch identisch... (lol, ninja'd by max)

Fände es allerdings auch schade, wenn es langfristig gar kein Heft mehr geben würde. Allerdings habe ich langfristig lieber eine starke digitale PCGH als gar keine PCGH.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Fände es allerdings auch schade, wenn es langfristig gar kein Heft mehr geben würde. Allerdings habe ich langfristig lieber eine starke digitale PCGH als gar keine PCGH.



Sehe ich auch so, beides.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. April 2016)

Bei der Digital-Ausgabe handelt es sich um das Print-Heft als PDF beziehungsweise App-Inhalt. Wir Redakteure brauchen also keine Angst zu haben, überflüssig zu werden, da der gleiche Inhalt produziert werden muss. Nur Druck, Vertrieb und DVD entfallen bei der Digitalfassung. Trotzdem eine interessante Entwicklung, denn eigentlich ist das Online-Abo für die werbefreie Webseite ein eigenständiges Produkt, dass wenig Einfluss auf die Entscheidung zwischen Print- und Digital-Abo haben sollte. Da hätte ich eher erwartet, dass Leute mit Interesse am Online-Abo gleich noch 1,33 Euro pro Monat drauf legen und das Digital-inklusive-Online-Paket wählen.


----------



## sft211 (11. April 2016)

Ich habe ja schon seit Monaten kein Werbeblocker mehr auf Seiten auf den ich immer bin einfach weil die auch ihr Geld machen müssen das sollten mal einige User Beherzigen!


----------



## Lelwani (11. April 2016)

bootzeit schrieb:


> Wie würde Howard Carpendale jetzt trällen: DANN GEH DOCH .




werd ich


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei der Digital-Ausgabe handelt es sich um das Print-Heft als PDF beziehungsweise App-Inhalt. Wir Redakteure brauchen also keine Angst zu haben, überflüssig zu werden, da der gleiche Inhalt produziert werden muss. Nur Druck, Vertrieb und DVD entfallen bei der Digitalfassung. Trotzdem eine interessante Entwicklung, denn eigentlich ist das Online-Abo für die werbefreie Webseite ein eigenständiges Produkt, dass wenig Einfluss auf die Entscheidung zwischen Print- und Digital-Abo haben sollte. Da hätte ich eher erwartet, dass Leute mit Interesse am Online-Abo gleich noch 1,33 Euro pro Monat drauf legen und das Digital-inklusive-Online-Paket wählen.



Bei mir war die Lage nur so, dass ich schon mit dem Gedanken spielte, das Abo zu kündigen... meine gleichgute Hälfte meckert schon immer über die rumliegenden Hefte.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> ???
> Aber wieso darf dann Nicht das Online Abo gratis mit hineingezogen werden?.
> Das habe ich jetzt überhaupt nicht verstanden.
> 
> ...



Auch das Onlineabo ist eine Leistung, die von unserer Seite mit 19% versteuert werden muss. Und wenn wir das mixen... ist es dasselbe Problem.

Aber: Ich will nichts versprechen, rede aber noch mal mit anderen Verantwortlichen über das Thema.


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei der Digital-Ausgabe handelt es sich um das Print-Heft als PDF beziehungsweise App-Inhalt. Wir Redakteure brauchen also keine Angst zu haben, überflüssig zu werden, da der gleiche Inhalt produziert werden muss. Nur Druck, Vertrieb und DVD entfallen bei der Digitalfassung. .........



Gehen da dann die Arbeitsplätze flöten?  

Es freut mich natürlich, dass ihr ALLE uns erhalten bleibt,  aber dazu noch eine Frage: Wenn die Digital=Print als PDF sein soll, ist die Werbung dann weiterhin enthalten??

Da ihr ja von der Werbung lebt, die User für Werbefreiheit zahlen, wovon wollt Ihr dann leben? Die Digital-Abos würden wohl nicht reichen die Unkosten zu decken, oder...?


Edit:


M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wieso sollte für Online die halbe Belegschaft  reichen?  Die redaktionellen Inhalte produzieren sich ja trotzdem nicht  schneller.
> Vielleicht braucht es keine oder weniger Layouter, aber für die Redakteure sollte sich erstmal Nichts ändern.
> .
> 
> ...



Wie schon geschrieben fallen dann eigentlich die Werbeeinnahmen weg und bei dem kleinen Betrag frage ich mich, wie schon geschrieben,
 ob das Team + die PCGH Webseite damit langfristig finanziert werden kann.

- Nur so ein Gedanke.....



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wieso soll für digitalen Content die halbe  Mannschaft reichen? Die Inhalte sind doch identisch... (lol, ninja'd by  max)



Identisch ja, aber es kommt nicht auf nen Tag an, ob der Test dann heute oder morgen fertig wird,
 ist dann egal, der "Um"-Weg zur Druckerei wird ja gespart.


----------



## Nuallan (11. April 2016)

Vorschlag: Ihr reduziert eure Clickbait-Artikel auf ein Minimum und beschäftigt euch wieder mehr mit äh.. Hardware? Dann überlege ich ein Abo abzuschließen. Bei der jetzigen Qualität sieht es eher schlecht aus. Sehr schlecht.


----------



## SKPC (11. April 2016)

Ich werde mir wohl ein Digitalabo holen, fände es aber auch gut wenn es ein Digitalabo mit den DVD Inhalten geben würde (Spiele-Vollversionen als Steam/GOG Code im Online Kundenaccount wären doch durchaus denkbar).
Firefox "Schutz vor Aktivitätenverfolgung" werde ich aktiviert lassen.
Fände es gut, wenn ihr (langfristig) HTML5 zum Standard beim Videoplayer machen würdet. Werbung kann ja über VAST ausgespielt werden, sollte also nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## IronAngel (11. April 2016)

also ich habe den adblocker mittlerweile bei euch deaktiviert. Aber nur weil die Werbung mittlerweile auch ertragbar ist, es gab Zeiten da konnte man eure Seite ohne Adblocker garnicht ansteuern, weil ständig etwas aufgeplopt ist oder Texte  überschrieben wurden.

Über ein Online Abo denke ich aber trotzdem nach. Bzw ich würde dann eher zum digitalen Abo greifen.


----------



## uka (11. April 2016)

Also Digital-Abo ab Mai ohne Werbung, damit kann ich leben. Fehlt nur noch ein dunkles Seiten-/Foren-Template in den nächsten Jahren und ich bin glatt begeistert.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. April 2016)

Rein aus Interesse, eine *Frage an ehemalige Print-Abonnenten*: Wer von euch denkt nun darüber nach, ein Digital-Abo abzuschließen (oder hat es bereits getan)? Sprich, wer mag unsere Inhalte, das bisherige Hauptmedium (Papier) aber nicht? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Auch das Onlineabo ist eine Leistung, die von unserer Seite mit 19% versteuert werden muss. Und wenn wir das mixen... ist es dasselbe Problem.
> 
> Aber: Ich will nichts versprechen, rede aber noch mal mit anderen Verantwortlichen über das Thema.



Wunderbar. 
Vielen Dank! aumen:

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaStash (11. April 2016)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Ihr reduziert eure Clickbait-Artikel auf ein Minimum und beschäftigt euch wieder mehr mit äh.. Hardware? Dann überlege ich ein Abo abzuschließen. Bei der jetzigen Qualität sieht es eher schlecht aus. Sehr schlecht.


Nun, dass kann man ja durchaus so sehen. Dann schließt man eben nicht besagtes ABO ab und muss dann entsprechend mit der Werbung die dann die Finanzierung für einem übernimmt leben. Ich gehe mal davon aus das du dann genau so konsequent wie du das ABO nicht abschließt dafür die Werbung laufen lässt?! 

MfG


----------



## XeT (11. April 2016)

Also ich hab jetzt extra nochmal nach der penetranten Werbung gesucht auf: 
1Lumia 640xl (desktopversion) 
3 PCs mit Windows 10 jeweils im Edge und Internet Explorer
1 Samsung Tab 3 Lite im Webbrowser und im Chrome

Ich kann nicht behaupten das die Werbung penetrant ist. Es gibt oben eine Werbung an der Seite 1  Größe variiert und unten an der Seite nochmal eine kleine
Entweder ist euer Browser mist oder ihr seit extrem empfindlich aber penetrante Werbung finde ich keine.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, eine *Frage an ehemalige Print-Abonnenten*: Wer von euch denkt nun darüber nach, ein Digital-Abo abzuschließen (oder hat es bereits getan)? Sprich, wer mag unsere Inhalte, das bisherige Hauptmedium (Papier) aber nicht?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich antworte weil ich möchte: Ich wechsel auf Kombi mit DVD. Alles hat seine Vorteile. Und papier geht der Strom nicht aus.


----------



## Oromis16 (11. April 2016)

[Themaverfehlung]
Papier ist klasse 
Ich bin wohl noch oldschool, dass ich lieber mit dem Heft als mit nem Bildschirm in der Hand da sitze. Ich freu mich jeden Monat wie wenns Weihnachten wäre, wenn der Bote meine paar Seiten Entspannung vorbei bringt


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, eine *Frage an ehemalige Print-Abonnenten*: Wer von euch denkt nun darüber nach, ein Digital-Abo abzuschließen (oder hat es bereits getan)? Sprich, wer mag unsere Inhalte, das bisherige Hauptmedium (Papier) aber nicht?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Giev Quickpoll?


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, eine *Frage an ehemalige Print-Abonnenten*: Wer von euch denkt nun darüber nach, ein Digital-Abo abzuschließen (oder hat es bereits getan)? Sprich, wer mag unsere Inhalte, das bisherige Hauptmedium (Papier) aber nicht?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Sorry, denke da eher wie *majinvegeta20*, ein Print-Abo mit Seitenzugang ohne Werbung und Ihr hättet mich wieder. 

Würde dann die GS zu euren Gunsten abbestellen, deren Seite surfe ich wegen dem + Quatsch nicht mehr an (und überlege schon länger das Abo zu kündigen).

Also Thilo, sieh zu, dass du da noch was geregelt bekommst, war seit der ersten Ausgabe mit Abo dabei und meine Abo-Pause ist eh schon lang genug.  

Vor allem hält die Print der feuchten Luft im Bad länger stand, das tu ich meinem Tablet nicht an.


----------



## Palmdale (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, eine *Frage an ehemalige Print-Abonnenten*: Wer von euch denkt nun darüber nach, ein Digital-Abo abzuschließen (oder hat es bereits getan)? Sprich, wer mag unsere Inhalte, das bisherige Hauptmedium (Papier) aber nicht?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich bin zwar kein Ehemaliger, denke aber über das Kombi Upgrade nach. Ich freu mich analog zu Oromis16 auf die Printausgabe, um beim gemütlichen Schmökern auf der Couch mitm Tässchen Koffein zu entspannen, möchte im gleichen Atemzug bei einem Onlinezugang mit Werbefreiheit jedoch nicht auf die Videos und die Vollversion verzichten. Und im Falle eines Falles für spätere Recherchen über die pdf-Dateien mal fix die Suchfunktion nutzen können, wenns im Forum mal wieder heiß hergeht und ich verlässliche Raffsche Benchmarks brauch . Hier sind die digitalen Ausgaben dann Gold wert und der eine Euro macht den Kohl nun wirklich nimmer fett.

Das Q&A gibt ja an, dass für diesen Fall der Prozess noch ausgearbeitet wird, sprich wie Forums-/Portalname mit Abo-Inhaber verknüpft wird. Ich bleib am Ball und find das super


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

Ich würde sofort ein "Digitalabo" bzw. "Onlineabo" abschließen, wenn

a) Artikel ohne Zeitverzögerung sofort online erscheinen
b) digitale Inhalte (z.B. Videos) sofort online verfügbar sind
c) die Seite werbefrei ist.

Das mit dem Heft als PDF ist zwar ne feine Sache, aber auch irgendwie schon veraltet, weil die große Stärke der digitalen Welt im Publishing ja gerade ist, dass man nicht an die Notwendigkeit gebunden ist, einmal im Monat eine gebündelte Ausgabe erstellen zu müssen. Online und digital kann imo nur derjenige überleben, der sich voll darauf einlässt, dass neue Inhalte sofort und unmittelbar veröffentlicht werden müssen, ohne zeitliche Verzögerung. Schon für reale Zeitungen hieß es früher, dass nichts so alt wie die Nachricht von gestern ist. Das gilt umso mehr für die digitale Welt. Nichts ist so alt wie ein digitales Heft vom letzten Monat.

Ich finde es also überaus schade, dass Computec sich immer noch davor scheut, die digitale Onlinewelt voll anzunehmen und ihre Produkte daraufhin anzupassen. Was kann ich tun nach der derzeitgen Planung? Ich kann entweder ein Abo für ein Heft abschließen, das einmal im Monat erscheint, in Papierform oder digital. Oder ich kann Geld dafür bezahlen, dass ich die Seite ohne Werbung ansteuern kann. Aber kein Geld der Welt ermöglicht es mir, redaktionelle Inhalte, die nicht sowieso frei online verfügbar sind, unmittelbar und ohne zeitliche Verzögerung digital zu konsumieren - und das ist imo ein Fehler bzw. ein nicht genutztes Potenzial. 

Wenn man schon den Schritt hin zu einem "Onlineabo" für die Seite macht, warum dann nicht den ganzen Weg gehen? Warum nicht den Mut aufbringen, die digitale Version des Heftes in der bisherigen Version aufzugeben und in ein richtiges Onlineabo zu überführen, so wie das große Medienhäuser (v.a. in den USA) jetzt schon betreiben? So wie ich das sehe, hat Computec leider noch nicht ganz verstanden, wie Journalismus längerfristig im 21. Jahrhundert funktionieren wird. Sonst würde man nicht mit so halbseidenen Lösungen wie einer Aufspaltung zwischen dem "Digitalabo" und dem "Onlineabo" dahinkrebsen, sondern beide zu einer einzigen kostenpflichtigen Lösung vereinen (sprich: werbefreie Seite mit jeweils aktuellen Artikeln und Medien), die den Konsumwünschen und -gewohnheiten digitaler Konsumenten anno 2016 (und danach) auch voll gerecht wird.


----------



## alm0st (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> App? Ich dachte, beim Digitalabo bekommt man eine PDF, die man dann natürlich auch auf allen digitalen Geräten lesen könnten sollte, inkl. WP.



So stehts auf der Abo-Seite zum Digital Abo:



> *App laden*
> Laden Sie sich die kostenlose App aus dem App Store
> 
> *eMagazine lesen*
> Wir senden Ihnen nach erfolgter Bestellung per E-Mail eine Beschreibung, wie Sie das eMagazine in der App freischalten können.



Rein als PDF fände ich persönlich etwas umständlich für unterwegs, alleine der Funktionalität wegen. Im Windows Store finde ich nur die Games 24 TV von Computec. Ich würde das digital Abo gerne nutzen, empfinde ich preislich als angemessen aber ohne App für mein Smartphone ist das leider ein Ausschlusskriterium.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich würde sofort ein "Digitalabo" bzw. "Digitalabo" abschließen, wenn
> 
> a) Artikel ohne Zeitverzögerung sofort online erscheinen
> b) digitale Inhalte (z.B. Videos) sofort online verfügbar sind
> ...



Meine Rede von weiter vorne in ausführlicher


----------



## floppyexe (11. April 2016)

Für mich steht fest:
ich lege fest ob ich Werbung sehen möchte oder nicht. Egal ob im Netz, im Briefkasten oder sonstwo. 
Sollte ich, egal wo auch immer dafür bezahlen müssen um keine Werbung zu sehen, werde ich auch das umgehen.
Falls nichts hilft wird eben die Webseite gemieden. Schade das es so kommen musste.
Die Werbeindustrie ist mittlerweile so mächtig wie die Rüstungsindustrie. Auch PCGH ist ihr erlegen. Den Schuh müsst ihr euch anziehen.
Vor vielen vielen Jahren seit ihr erst durch die User bekannt geworden und Diese wiederum ermöglichten es euch Print und Digital auf den Markt zu werfen was natürlich  war.
Seit langem erkenne ich in vielen Sachen, auch hier, bei denen es euch echt ankotzt das hier tausende mi Blocker oder noscript unterwegs sind. Was zu verstehen ist.
Mit dem Smartphone besuche ich eure Seite längst nicht mehr- trotz erfolgreichem Blocker.
Diejenigen die euch auf den Markt gehievt und in eine Vorreiterrolle gebracht haben sollen nun bezahlen? Schämt euch.

Ach ja: Wie habt ihr alle bei BILD trompetet. Es ist lustig wenn man die Meinung Mancher hier mit deren Früherer vergleicht. Sehr wandlungsfähig...


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

Ein "richtiger" digitaler Ansatz würde eben den kompletten journalistischen Arbeits- und Tagesablauf umkrempeln und ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es dagegen starke Vorbehalte gibt innerhalb der Redaktion und vielleicht auch innerhalb der Führungsriege.  Bei einem solchen Ansatz würde man nämlich eher wie bei einer Tageszeitung arbeiten statt wie bei einer Wochen- bzw. Monatszeitung. Der Fokus würde dann auf aktuellen Inhalten liegen und der täglichen Veröffentlichung dieser Inhalte . Das Heft wäre dann "nur" noch eine Art Sammlung von bereits veröffentlichten Artikeln und Inhalten, für Leute, die eben lieber solch eine gebündelte (und möglicherweise journalistisch noch mal aufbereitete) Sammlung lesen möchten anstatt sich tagtäglich online damit zu beschäften.



floppyexe schrieb:


> Die Werbeindustrie ist mittlerweile so mächtig wie die Rüstungsindustrie. Auch PCGH ist ihr erlegen. Den Schuh müsst ihr euch anziehen.


Du willst einfach Dinge konsumieren, die andere erstellen. Und das kostenlos. Das ist EGO pur und den Schuh musst DU dir anziehen.

Es ist nur legitim, dass Computec nach Lösungen sucht, wie sie mit ihren Inhalten (und ihrer Arbeit) Geld verdienen können. Eine solche Lösung war Werbung. Ok, das mag so gut wie niemand. Aber so blieb der Inhalt immerhin real kostenlos. Nun bietet man eine ganz gewöhnliche kostenflichtige Version der Inhalte an, die somit all jenen zugute kommen soll, die Werbung so nervig finden, dass sie den Anbieter lieber direkt kompensieren.



> Sollte ich, egal wo auch immer dafür bezahlen müssen um keine Werbung zu sehen, werde ich auch das umgehen.


Du sollst kein Geld bezahlen, um Werbung zu umgehen. Du sollst Geld für die Arbeit bezahlen, die Computec in ihre Inhalte steckt. Werbung ist nur eine andere Art der Kompensation. Es ist deine Wahl, WIE du Computec kompensieren willst, entweder durch direktes Entgeld (Onlineabo) oder durch das Tolerieren von Werbung. So einfach ist das. Was es allerdings nicht geben sollte, das ist die Umgehung von Werbung. Denn das ist moralisch schlicht falsch, auch wenn es eine gesetzliche Grauzone ist. Denn effektiv bringst du Computec damit um deren wirtschaftliche Existenzgrundlage, indem du ihnen die Kompensation für ihre Arbeit verweigerst. Den Schuh musst DU dir anziehen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. April 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das nicht in deren Interesse sein?
> Das wären vermutlich einige Leute, die sich eventuell sonst nicht für ein Abo entscheiden würden.
> 
> Ich sags ehrlich, mir sind 60€ und mehr auf einen Schlag zu teuer, das kann ich mir als Schüler neben meinen üblichen Ausgaben nicht auf einen Schlag leisten... Nur leider gibt es ja keine Option, monatlich zahlen zu können.
> ...


Ich spreche von den Leuten die deswegen von Print auf Digital wechseln. 

Immerhin geht es hier noch immer um eine Print Zeitschrift. Digital Option hin oder her. 

Und nein es ist eben nicht gerechtfertigt. 
DEIN Preis wurde NICHT erhöht.
Meiner schon.
Trotzdem bekommst du bei gleichbleibenden Preis das Online Abo gratis dazu, das normalerweise kostenpflichtig ist.

Print Abonnenten müssen aber neben der Preiserhöhung!, die du nicht hast! ZUSÄTZLICH etwas für das Online Abo zahlen.

Würde sich dein Abo Preis erhöhen, hätt ich vermutlich auch nichts dazu gesagt. Ich würde genauso wie du grad die Dinge aufzählen, die du nicht hast und es unbeschwert akzeptieren, das du dafür das Online Abo gratis mit dazu bekommst.

Nur so wie es jetzt ist, passt da was nicht, wie ich persönlich finde.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Immerhin geht es hier noch immer um eine Printausgabe Zeitschrift. Digital Option hin oder her.


PCGH wäre nicht die erste Zeitschrift, die wegen ewigen Beharrens auf ausgetretenen Pfaden und vergangenen Lösungen untergehen würde. Monatliche Printausgaben sind imo in der alten Form tot und langfristig nicht überlebensfähig. Imo kann eine monatliche Printausgabe langfristig nur eine Ergänzung(!) zu digitalen Inhalten sein, aber nicht das hauptsächliche Geschäftsmodell oder gar die eigentliche Geschäftsgrundlage. Das ist langfristig einfach nicht tragfähig. Die "digitale Option" sollte daher nicht stiefmütterlich behandelt werden, sondern zum Hauptstandbein ausgebaut werden, so intensiv und so früh wie möglich. Digital ist die Zukunft, auch wenn das manche hier nicht hören möchten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2016)

So, von meiner Seite aus vorerst mal letzte Q&A-Runde heute. Danke für die vielen tollen Fragen. 



Lelwani schrieb:


> wenn ihr solchen scheiß schon bringen müsst wie wärs dann wenn man die möglichkeit hätte monatlich zuzahlen?...



Zeitpässe sind auch geplant, da dauert die Integration aber etwas länger, weil wir einen externen Dienstleister für die Bezahlung brauchen.



Laudian schrieb:


> Nur weil es nirgendwo eindeutig steht:
> Die Sache mit der Werbefreiheit wird dann doch auch für das Forum gelten und nicht nur für die Website, oder ?



Das gilt natürlich auch fürs Forum, weil gleicher Login 



XeT schrieb:


> Also ich muss mein abo eh erneuern, nach dem ich's im print gelesen habe l, war ich bereits auf der suche. Ich bin derzeit ohne addblock mit edge unterwegs und hatte nur vor einem jahr mal genau ein problem auf dem handy das war's.
> Ich werde aber aufs kombi-abo umschwenken. Dann hab ich auch mobil die infos der print.
> 
> Wie ist eigentlich der stand mit der Werbung. Gibt's schon etwas für die werbung an sich oder erst wenn ich drauf klicke?



Das hängt von der Werbung ab. 
Aber das Ausspielen von Werbung wird natürlich auch schon bezahlt.



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Überfälliger Schritt, danke dafür
> 
> Ich würde mir noch eine monatliche Option wünschen. Eine Überlegung von meiner Seite: Könnte man den Heftkäufern (Zeitschriftenladen/Kiosk) einen Code beilegen? Edit: *Oder trifft das genau die "Märchensteuer"-Problematik?!*



*Ja, genau.*



Lyta schrieb:


> Wäre bereit für das Online Abo zu bezahlen, wenn die mobile Version der Seite noch überarbeitet wird. Seit kurzem sieht man nur noch die erste Seite, der Button " ältere Meldungen" fehlt und die richtige Seite ist dank Werbung auf dem Handy echt anstrengend.
> Es wäre auch schön direkt von der mobilen Seite aus zu kommentieren.



Ich gebe das Problem weiter, das ist natürlich ein Bug.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. April 2016)

@Scholdarr
Würde ich ehrlich gesagt sehr schade finden.
Aber so etwas hat man auch schon vor 10 Jahren mit der Tageszeitung gesagt.
Oder als alle Ende der 80iger dachten, die Zeitung käme künftig nur noch über das Fax. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Super Sache! Endlich bewegt sich was bei der PCGH. Da werde ich doch wohl mal wieder über eine Digitalabo nachdenken...
> 
> Den Gedanken von M4xw0lf kann ich mich allerdings nur anschließen, zeitnahe Onlineartikel und Videocontent online wäre noch mal eine deutliche Verbesserung.



Du weißt das die Print DVD Abonnenten dafür mehr bezahlen? O.o
Ihr habt das Online Abo gratis bekommen und zahlt so oder so schon weniger. Also mal nicht so gierig.


----------



## Leob12 (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> PCGH wäre nicht die erste Zeitschrift, die wegen ewigen Beharrens auf ausgetretenen Pfaden und vergangenen Lösungen untergehen würde. Monatliche Printausgaben sind imo in der alten Form tot und langfristig nicht überlebensfähig. Imo kann eine monatliche Printausgabe langfristig nur eine Ergänzung(!) zu digitalen Inhalten sein, aber nicht das hauptsächliche Geschäftsmodell oder gar die eigentliche Geschäftsgrundlage. Das ist langfristig einfach nicht tragfähig. Die "digitale Option" sollte daher nicht stiefmütterlich behandelt werden, sondern zum Hauptstandbein ausgebaut werden, so intensiv und so früh wie möglich. Digital ist die Zukunft, auch wenn das manche hier nicht hören möchten.


Naja, das Überleben hängt auch vom Themenspektrum ab. Bei Hardware, was eine schnelllebige Natur hat, ist sowas schon von Nachteil. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, eine *Frage an ehemalige Print-Abonnenten*: Wer von euch denkt nun darüber nach, ein Digital-Abo abzuschließen (oder hat es bereits getan)? Sprich, wer mag unsere Inhalte, das bisherige Hauptmedium (Papier) aber nicht?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Ich habe beides Aboniert. Finde das Heft gut, aber oft abends wenn z.b. nichts gutes im TV läuft nebenbei auf dem iPad die PCGH lesen finde ich auch nicht verkehrt. Auch sind viele digitale Hefte viel Platzsparender als die gedruckten


----------



## FaySmash (11. April 2016)

"• Ab voraussichtlich Mai bekommen auch Adblocker-User Werbung zu sehen" da bin ich ja mal gespannt XDD  -good luck


----------



## floppyexe (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du sollst kein Geld bezahlen, um Werbung zu umgehen. Du sollst Geld für die Arbeit bezahlen, die Computec in ihre Inhalte steckt.


Das hatte ich. Jahrelang. Monatlich am Kiosk. Ich war geil auf das Heft! Aufgesogen habe ich sie mir. Binden lassen. Jahr für Jahr.
Nur: auch dort tauchte am Anfang von Zeit zu Zeit Werbung auf. Und es wurde mehr. Jährlich. Somit hatte sich der Weg zur Tanke und zum Kiosk selbst erledigt.
Auch will ich hier nichts anheizen: fest steht und für mich und ist unumstritten: Dieser hier beschritten Weg ist keine Art von Kompensation sondern eine andere Art für Werbung zahlen zu müssen.
----end----


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> @Scholdarr
> Würde ich ehrlich gesagt sehr schade finden.
> Aber so etwas hat man auch schon vor 10 Jahren mit der Tageszeitung gesagt.
> Oder als alle emEnde der 80iger dachten, die Zeitung käme künftig nur noch über das Fax.


Was genau würdest du schade finden? Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass sie das Heft ganz einstellen sollen (zumindest nicht sofort). Nur halte ich es langfristig nicht für tragfähig. Da sehe ich das Heft eben eher als Ergänzungsprodukt, nicht als Hauptprodukt.

Die Tageszeitung ist von der digitalen Onlinewelt übrigens weitaus weniger "betroffen" als Formate mit einem größeren zeitlichen Horizont. Wie gesagt, die Nachricht von gestern ist schon ziemlich alt. Aber die Nachricht vom letzten Monat ist noch deutlich älter. Und wie bereits gesagt, viele Tageszeitungen sind inzwischen auch schon auf kostenpflichtige Onlineformate umgestiegen, parallel zur physischen Zeitung. Bei denen bekommt man dann durch ein Abo Zugriff auf alle (aktuellen) Onlineinhalte oder man kann auch nur für einzelne Artikel bezahlen. Ein vergleichbares Format würde ich mir auch für die PCGH wünschen, denn ausführliche Benchmarks usw. zu Dingen, die schon zwei, drei oder vier Wochen alt sind, interessieren viele Leute nicht die Bohne, zumal die Konkurrenz online ja nicht schläft. PCG und PCGH befinden sich ja jetzt schon in der Zwickmühle zwischen a) kostenfreien, aber aktuellen Artikeln online (Benchmarks, Spieletests usw) und b) kostenpflichtigen, aber veralteten Artikeln im Heft. Diese Zwickmühle würde mit einer konsequenten kostenpflichtigen Online- bzw. Digitallösung überhaupt nicht bestehen. Aber irgendwie scheut sich die gesamte Publishing-Welt gerade im Spielebiz noch vor solchen Lösung, keine Ahnung warum. Dabei halte ich das für die naheliegendste und fairste Lösung für alle Beteiligten in der digitalen Welt...



> Du weißt das die Print DVD Abonnenten dafür mehr bezahlen? O.o
> Ihr habt das Online Abo gratis bekommen und zahlt so oder so schon weniger. Also mal nicht so gierig.


Was hat das mit dem zu tun, was ich geschrieben habe (btw. ich habe derzeit überhaupt kein Abo)? Dass Print-Abonnenten mehr bezahlen halte ich übrigens für absolut berechtigt. Eine Printausgabe erfordert auch einen höheren finanziellen Aufwand.



floppyexe schrieb:


> Das hatte ich. Jahrelang. Monatlich am Kiosk. Ich war geil auf das Heft! Aufgesogen habe ich sie mir. Binden lassen. Jahr für Jahr.
> Nur: auch dort tauchte am Anfang von Zeit zu Zeit Werbung auf. Und es wurde mehr. Jährlich. Somit hatte sich der Weg zur Tanke und zum Kiosk selbst erledigt.
> Auch will ich hier nichts anheizen: fest steht und für mich und ist unumstritten: Dieser hier beschritten Weg ist keine Art von Kompensation sondern eine andere Art für Werbung zahlen zu müssen.


Das ist nicht unumstritten, das ist schlicht falsch.

Du zahlt keineswegs für Werbung. Es ist umgekehrt. Werbung zahlt für dich. Denn durch das Drucken von Werbung im Heft wird der aktuelle Verkaufspreis erst ermöglicht. Würde das Heft ohne gedruckte Werbung erscheinen, müsste der einzelne Konsument deutlich mehr Geld für ein Heft auf den Tisch legen.

Klar, vielleicht würdest du das gerne tun. Vielleicht würdest du statt 5€ gerne 10€ für ein Heft zahlen, wenn es dadurch komplett werbefrei wäre. Allerdings macht das deine Aussage nicht richtiger, dass du für Werbung bezahlen musst. Deine 5€ pro Heft sind einzig die Kompensation für die gedruckten Inhalte, nicht für die gedruckte Werbung.  Und scheinbar ist Computec der Ansicht, dass es keine ausreichende Nachfrage für ein Heft geben würde, dass deutlich mehr als 5€ kostet. Also ist gedruckte Werbung scheinbar die einzige Option, das Heft überhaupt am Leben zu halten.

Wie ich schon sagte, das Problem ist nicht die Werbung, sondern schlicht die Tatsache, dass Printmagazine eine aussterbende Spezies sind, die wirtschaftlich immer weniger tragfähig werden. Schon alleine deshalb sollte Computec massiv auf die digitale Welt und entsprechende Lösungen setzen...


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2016)

Das stimmt schon, das bei Print das Papier mehr kostet. Es ging um den Aufpreis für Werbefreiheit, den es nur für das Printabbo gibt.



			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> FeaturesWerbefreie WebseitePCGH als PDFPCGH als AppPCGH PrintPCGH Online-Abox   PCGH Digital-Aboxxx PCGH Abo Magazin / DVD   xPCGH Kombi-Abo Magazin / DVDxxxx



Die Printabbonenten werden da gezwungen zum teureren Kombiabbo zu wechseln, auch wenn das Digitale Heft gar nicht gebraucht wird.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. April 2016)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Gehen da dann die Arbeitsplätze flöten?



Bei der polnischen Druckerei und an deutschen Kiosken würde ein Wechsel von Print auf Digital tatsächlich die Auftragslage verschlechtern. Aber ganz ehrlich: An (zu) vielen Kiosken sind wir leider ohnehin nur auf Bestellung erhältlich und die anderen profitieren von gedruckten Aboversionen auch nicht. Und die Drucker sollen mal mit unserem Mutterkonzern verhandeln. Der hat noch drei europäische Playboy-Ausgaben im Portfolio, da ist die Druckbildprüfung auch interessanter als bei einem Hardwaremagazin in einer fremden Sprache 



> Es freut mich natürlich, dass ihr ALLE uns erhalten bleibt,  aber dazu noch eine Frage: Wenn die Digital=Print als PDF sein soll, ist die Werbung dann weiterhin enthalten??
> 
> Da ihr ja von der Werbung lebt, die User für Werbefreiheit zahlen, wovon wollt Ihr dann leben? Die Digital-Abos würden wohl nicht reichen die Unkosten zu decken, oder...?



Die Print-Anzeigen sind meinem Wissen nach auch in den PDF-Versionen enthalten. Ansonsten bräuchten wir für das digitale Heft ein komplett neues Layout. Wie die Gewinnspanne bei Print und Digital aussieht und wie wichtig jeweils der Anteil der Werbung ist, weiß ich als Redakteur allerdings nicht. Aber ich fände es durchaus attraktiv, die derzeitige Auflage mit dem Online-Preis zu multiplizieren und fair unter allen aktiv an der Produktion Beteiligten aufzuteilen . Aber da hat der Eigentümer da wohl ein Wörtchen mitzureden und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, dann schätze ich den kostspieligen Vertrieb "auf toten Bäumen" auch privat und nehme da gerne ein paar Anzeigen für in Kauf 



> Identisch ja, aber es kommt nicht auf nen Tag an, ob der Test dann heute oder morgen fertig wird,
> ist dann egal, der "Um"-Weg zur Druckerei wird ja gespart.



Ohne den Umweg über die Druckerei könnten wir zwar die Inhalte gut eine Woche früher an den Leser bringen. Aber das spart zum einen nur 25 Prozent einer vierwöchigen Produktion ein, zum anderen läuft während der Druckphase natürlich schon die Arbeit am nächsten Heft. Das heißt unabhängig vom Vertriebsweg brauchen wir das volle Personal. Eine Verringerung der Auslieferungslatenz würde uns nur einmalig kurz Luft verschaffen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem zu tun, was ich geschrieben habe? Dass Print-Abonnenten mehr bezahlen halte ich übrigens für absolut berechtigt. Eine Printausgabe erfordert auch einen höheren finanziellen Aufwand.



Das war eher scherzenshalber gemeint gewesen. ^^

Ich akzeptiere doch auch, das man als Print Abonnement mehr zahlen muss.
Mir geht es einzig und allein darum, das ich als Print Abonnement genauso wie Digital Abonnenten auch, das Online Abo gratis dazu bekommen möchte. 

Schließlich zahle ich den von dir aufgeführten Mehrpreis.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2016)

Ich liebe Papier und habe generell gerne etwas für mein Geld in der Hand. Das ich mich bisher nie zu einem Abo habe durchringen können liegt einfach daran das ich nicht permanent die DVD Ausgabe kaufe sondern nur wenn der Datenträger was für mich enthält. Mal sehen was passiert mit der Werbeflut


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> ......................
> Was hat das mit dem zu tun, was ich geschrieben habe (btw. ich habe derzeit überhaupt kein Abo)? Dass Print-Abonnenten mehr bezahlen halte ich übrigens für absolut berechtigt. Eine Printausgabe erfordert auch einen höheren finanziellen Aufwand.
> ...............



In der Print ist aber auch zusätzlich noch Werbung vorhanden....

 Dann macht das Printabo auch werbefrei und ich schließe wieder eins ab.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, das bei Print das Papier mehr kostet. Es ging um den Aufpreis für Werbefreiheit, den es nur für das Printabbo gibt.
> Die Printabbonenten werden da gezwungen zum teureren Kombiabbo zu wechseln, auch wenn das Digitale Heft gar nicht gebraucht wird.



Das Digitalabo halte ich in seiner jetzigen Form persönlich eh für Quatsch. Das sollten Print-Abonnenten imo sogar kostenlos dazu bekommen. Dass Heft und Seite getrennt werden, halte ich hingegen nur für konsequent, auch finanziell.

Langfristig würde ich ein umfassendes Onlineabo begrüßen als Hauptgeschäftsmodel. Eine Papierheft wäre dazu wieder nur eine Ergänzung bzw. ein komplett eigenständiges Produkt.



h_tobi schrieb:


> In der Print ist aber auch zusätzlich noch Werbung vorhanden....
> 
> Dann macht das Printabo auch werbefrei und ich schließe wieder eins ab.



Wie gesagt, wäre theoretisch bestimmt möglich, aber sicher nicht zum gleichen Preis (siehe letzter Post). Und es gibt eben bestimmte Preisniveaus, über denen man Printmagazine kaum unter die Leute bekommt...


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich liebe Papier und habe generell gerne etwas für mein Geld in der Hand. Das ich mich bisher nie zu einem Abo habe durchringen können liegt einfach daran das ich nicht permanent die DVD Ausgabe kaufe sondern nur wenn der Datenträger was für mich enthält. Mal sehen was passiert mit der Werbeflut



Mach ich auch so. es interessiert einen ja nicht jedes Spiel.


----------



## Alexwhite (11. April 2016)

Als die Problematik aufkam habe ich mich ein wenig damit auseinandergesetzt und folglich den Ad-Blocker auf pcgh.de deaktiviert. Danach wurde rund ein Viertel des Browser von einem Werbebanner überdeckt, welches sich automatisch nach einer zeit verkleinert hat. ist man mit der Maus darauf gekommen, sei es aus versehen oder um es zu schließen, hat es sich wieder ausgespannt. Das führte nicht selten zu einer Jagt auf den X-Knopf, um doch endlich diese stressige auf und einfahrende Werbung zu beenden. Folglich hab ich den Adblocker wieder aktiviert.
Ich kann die Problematik absolut verstehen, hätte auch kein Problem mit normal eingebundener Werbung, die keinen Nervenzusammenbruch verursacht. Wie kann es nun sein das mann zahlen muss, um von der Website nicht genervt zu werden? Das sollte doch selbstverständlich sein.

Ich zahle gerne für das Heft, oder ein schönes Online-Angebot, jedoch nicht für eine attraktive Website.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

Wenn ich Computec beraten würde, würde ich folgendes dreigliedriges Produktportfolio vorschlagen:

1) werbefinanzierte Onlineseite rein für tagesaktuelle (Kurz-)Nachrichten, das Forum und ältere Artikel
2) umfassendes werbefreies Onlineabo für alle Arten von aktuellen Artikeln (Tests, Benchmarks, Reportagen, usw) und aktuellen Medieninhalten (Videos, Interviews, usw), darüber hinaus stets aktuelle Listen und Datenbanken (Preise, Produkte, usw) und ein Archiv für ältere Artikel
3) Heft in Papierform (und digital als PDF) als Sammlung aller wichtigen Artikel des vergangenen Monats, redaktionell aufbereitet inkl. monatlich aktualisierter Listen (wie bisher)

Eine beispielhaftes Preismodell dafür sähe wie folgt aus:

1) kostenfrei
2) 5€/Monat
3) 5€/Monat
2)+3) 8€/Monat

(Bei einem komplett werbefreien Heft müsste der Preis für 3) und 2)+3) allerdings deutlich höher angesetzt werden.)

Durch ein solche dreigliedriges Modell wäre der aktuelle Vorschlag eines "Onlineabos" nur um die Werbung zu entfernen überholt. Digitale Abonnenten würden sowohl werbefrei auf der Seite surfen als auch Zugriff auf alle aktuellen Inhalte der PCGH-Redaktion bekommen. Alle, die lieber ein Heft in Papierform lesen wollen, könnten dies nach wie vor tun. Auch eine attraktive Verbindung aus Onlineabo und Heftabo wäre möglich, um sowohl aktuell auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben als auch die geliebte Klolektüre zu erhalten...

Nur eine einzige "Kundengruppe" würde hier in die Röhre kucken, nämlich all diejenigen, die hochwertige redaktionelle Inhalte (z.B. Benchmarks) absolut kostenlos konsumieren wollen. Und das ist imo vollkommen legitim, dass diese "Kunden" nicht berücksichtigt werden. Für gute Inhalte sollte man bereit sein, Geld zu bezahlen. Oder eben verzichten. Das ist für mich eigentlich nicht mal die Diskussion wert. Klar  erfreue ich mich wie alle anderen auch daran, dass es jetzt noch kostenlos ist. Aber das sehe ich eher als Geschenk an und sicherlich nicht als "Anrecht". Ich unterstütze jegliche Lösung, die Computec und die Redakteure fair entlohnt für ihre Arbeit und je transparenter und direkter, desto besser.


----------



## Maximoto (11. April 2016)

Ich bin amüsiert, gut das ich sowieso nur zum Trollen ins Forum gehe  
Immer nur her mit der Werbung!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. April 2016)

Wie keine Werbefreiheit für reines Print-Abo ? 
Ich habe absolut kein Interesse an digitalen Ausgaben von daher ist das für mich ziemlich... sagen wir mal suboptimal.


----------



## yojinboFFX (11. April 2016)

Glaskugel 2017:Leider müssen Wir unsere Preise für Werbungsfreiheits-Erpressung anpassen ,da?....Alles teurer wird und so.
Gibt aber bald ein ABO-System für einzelne Buchstaben!Glaskugel aus.
Danke PCGH!
Gruß Yojinbo,Der ,wenn er auf allen besuchten Seiten ein Abo bucht,bald fürs Internet arbeiten geht!


----------



## Laggy.NET (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn ich Computec beraten würde, würde ich folgendes dreigliedriges Produktportfolio vorschlagen:
> 
> 1) werbefinanzierte Onlineseite rein für tagesaktuelle (Kurz-)Nachrichten, das Forum und ältere Artikel
> 2) umfassendes werbefreies Onlineabo für alle Arten von aktuellen Artikeln (Tests, Benchmarks, Reportagen, usw) und aktuellen Medieninhalten (Videos, Interviews, usw), darüber hinaus stets aktuelle Listen und Datenbanken (Preise, Produkte, usw) und ein Archiv für ältere Artikel
> ...





Wie soll das funktionieren? Wenn man Tests und Benchmarks hinter einer Paywall versteckt, wird die Seite vollkommen uninteressant. Vor allem für Leute, die die Tests nicht kennen oder neu sind.
Die wissen ja gar nicht, ob die Tests für sie informativ genug sind oder den preis überhaupt wert sind.

Und selbst wenn man Tests nur teilweise anbietet, so spaltet das die Community. Die leute ohne Abo werden sich weniger oder gar nicht mehr an Diskussionen beteiligen, da sie nicht richtig mitreden können. das wiederum verringert die Seitenaufrufe drastisch, da wohl nur ein kleinerer Teil überhaupt zahlungswillig ist.

Wenn dann sollte man sich ein Beispiel an Gamestar nehmen. Exklusive Beiträge abseits des üblichen Portfolios für Abogebühren.
Somit bleibt die aktuelle Seite und deren Inhalt unangetastet, die Seite verliert keine User oder Klicks und trotzdem kann man für Zahlende Kunden zusatzinhalte anbieten.
Das würde aber auch mehr Arbeit bedeuten.


Ansonsten bleibt das ganze einfach eine Moralfrage. Die leute zu zwingen wird der Seite schaden, aber übrig bleibt halt die Frage. Zahlen Kunden für ein werbefreies Angebot, wenn sie doch genauso gut einen kostenlosen Adblocker nutzen können?

Hier sehe ich dann den einzigen Punkt, an dem PCGH und andere Seiten konsequent bleiben müssen. Wer Adblock nutzt bekommt trotzdem werbung angezeigt.
Ich frage mich aber, wie das umgesetzt werden soll. Das artet doch nur in einem Katz und Maus Spiel aus.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Glaskugel 2017:Leider müssen Wir unsere Preise für Werbungsfreiheits-Erpressung anpassen ,da?....Alles teurer wird und so.
> Gibt aber bald ein ABO-System für einzelne Buchstaben!Glaskugel aus.
> Danke PCGH!
> Gruß Yojinbo,Der ,wenn er auf allen besuchten Seiten ein Abo bucht,bald fürs Internet arbeiten geht!



Selbstmitleid, weil man langsam aus einer Blase erwacht, in der man es für selbstverständlich gehalten hatte, dass online ja eh alles kostenlose wäre? Hmmm...


----------



## XeT (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich würde sofort ein "Digitalabo" bzw. "Onlineabo" abschließen, wenn
> 
> a) Artikel ohne Zeitverzögerung sofort online erscheinen
> b) digitale Inhalte (z.B. Videos) sofort online verfügbar sind
> ...


Ich denke USA und Deutschland sind da schon sehr verschieden. Sieht man allein schon an YouTube und nur weil es jetzt so in den USA klappt heißt nicht das man es einfach übertragen kann. 



floppyexe schrieb:


> Für mich steht fest:
> ich lege fest ob ich Werbung sehen möchte oder nicht. Egal ob im Netz, im Briefkasten oder sonstwo.
> Sollte ich, egal wo auch immer dafür bezahlen müssen um keine Werbung zu sehen, werde ich auch das umgehen.
> Falls nichts hilft wird eben die Webseite gemieden. Schade das es so kommen musste.
> ...





floppyexe schrieb:


> Das hatte ich. Jahrelang. Monatlich am Kiosk. Ich war geil auf das Heft! Aufgesogen habe ich sie mir. Binden lassen. Jahr für Jahr.
> Nur: auch dort tauchte am Anfang von Zeit zu Zeit Werbung auf. Und es wurde mehr. Jährlich. Somit hatte sich der Weg zur Tanke und zum Kiosk selbst erledigt.
> Auch will ich hier nichts anheizen: fest steht und für mich und ist unumstritten: Dieser hier beschritten Weg ist keine Art von Kompensation sondern eine andere Art für Werbung zahlen zu müssen.
> ----end----



Und warum soll sich PCGH schämen? Weil du nicht gewillt bist eine Seite zu überblättern  oder auf die Mitte und nicht an den Rand der Website zu gucken? 
Und wenn PCGH vor vielen Jahren durch ihre User bekannt und groß geworden ist. Warum ist es dann Usern wie dir egal das PCGH sich auch finanzieren muss?
Weil du der Meinung bist Werbung ist böse? Jetzt gibt es für dich die Möglichkeit Werbung offiziell zu entfernen, die entgangen Einnahmen gibt's du über das Abo zurück.
Ich verstehe dich irgendwie einfach nicht.
Aus deinen Aussagen nehme ich heraus das du weder für PCGH-Print etc. mehr zahlen willst. Aber Werbung die den Preis drücken kann willst du auch nicht.
Und entgegen Bild riegelt PCGH die Seite für Addblock nicht ab. Es gibt einfach nur Werbung trotz addblock.
Also in meinen Augen (weil ich dich ja so versteh) sollte sich nicht PCGH sondern du für deine Aussagen schämen. Kritik ist in Ordnung aber in Ordentlichen weise die man auch nachvollziehen kann.
Bei dir kann ich das so wie du dich äußerst leider nicht.


----------



## Erok (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, eine *Frage an ehemalige Print-Abonnenten*: Wer von euch denkt nun darüber nach, ein Digital-Abo abzuschließen (oder hat es bereits getan)? Sprich, wer mag unsere Inhalte, das bisherige Hauptmedium (Papier) aber nicht?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



ich habe ja umgestellt. Ein Grund war, daß der Inhalt der DVD für mich unrelevant war. Der zweite Grund war schlichtweg das Platz-Problem. So war die Entscheidung, alle bisherigen der Altpapier-Tonne zuführen, um Platz für die kommenden Hefte zu haben, oder die vorhandenen behalten der Nostalgie wegen, und die neuen dann digital und vor allem bequemer mit diversen Vorteilen kaufen.

Ich sage es auch ganz ehrlich, ich kaufe die Hefte nur zu 30 Prozent aus Interesse heraus. 70 Prozent bezahle ich schlichtweg dafür, weil ich mich hier im Forum wohl und stets gut beraten fühle, und auch gut informiert. Und die Meinungen im Forum driften teils doch sehr von den Heft-Inhalten ab  

Aber für eine Plattform wie PCGH bin ich gerne bereit, monatlich einen finanziellen Beitrag zu leisten, da ihr einen hervorragenden Job macht für UNS 

Nun muss aber gut sein, bevor der Vorwurf des "Schleimens" mir entgegen schleudert lol  

Greetz Erok


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wie keine Werbefreiheit für reines Print-Abo ?
> Ich habe absolut kein Interesse an digitalen Ausgaben von daher ist das für mich ziemlich... sagen wir mal suboptimal.



Nutze selber kein kompatibles Handy, ein Tablet ist auch nicht im Besitz und mein Notebook ist eher ein Notfall Kit. Ich lese eh schon zu viel am PC da muss ein virtuelles Heft nicht auch noch folgen.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Wie soll das funktionieren? Wenn man Tests und Benchmarks hinter einer Paywall versteckt, wird die Seite vollkommen uninteressant. Vor allem für Leute, die die Tests nicht kennen oder neu sind.
> Die wissen ja gar nicht, ob die Tests für sie informativ genug sind oder den preis überhaupt wert sind.


Na und? Das ist beim Heft auch nicht anders. Übrigens konsumieren wir extrem viele Dinge, von denen wir vorher nicht genau wissen, ob sie es "wert" sind...

Die Seite bzw. die Redaktion hat übrigens herzlich wenig von Leuten, die nur hin und wieder mal einen Artikel lesen. Klar, es erzeugt ein paar Klicks für die Werbung. Aber das ist auch nur dann interessant, wenn man sich ausschließlich über Werbung finanziert...



> Und selbst wenn man Tests nur teilweise anbietet, so spaltet das die Community. Die leute ohne Abo werden sich weniger oder gar nicht mehr an Diskussionen beteiligen, da sie nicht richtig mitreden können. das wiederum verringert die Seitenaufrufe drastisch, da wohl nur ein kleinerer Teil überhaupt zahlungswillig ist.


Das finde ich nicht schlecht, sondern gut. Ich diskutiere lieber mit Leuten, die sich wirklich interessieren und auch bereit sind, für gute Produkte Geld zu bezahlen. Das schränkt darüber hinaus die Beteiligung von Trollen ein.

Die Seitenaufrufe sind widerum nur wichtig, wenn Werbung wichtig ist. Wenn sich das Geschäftsmodell allerdings in Richtung Onlineabo verschiebt, werden Werbung und damit Klicks immer unwichtiger. Man braucht auch bei weitem nicht so viele "Onlinekunden" wie heute, wenn es ausreichend Onlineabonnenten gibt. Die paar Leute, die dann ohne Bezahlen auf die Seite kommen für die News, die finanzieren praktisch nur noch eben diese News, und nicht die gesamte Onlineredaktion. Die wird hingegen von den Abogebühren bezahlt.



> Wenn dann sollte man sich ein Beispiel an Gamestar nehmen. Exklusive Beiträge abseits des üblichen Portfolios für Abogebühren.
> Somit bleibt die aktuelle Seite und deren Inhalt unangetastet, die Seite verliert keine User oder Klicks und trotzdem kann man für Zahlende Kunden zusatzinhalte anbieten.
> Das würde aber auch mehr Arbeit bedeuten.


Das halte ich genau für den falschen Weg, wieder eine halbseidene Lösung. Denn WENN man eine Onlinelösung macht, dann sollte sie auch maximal(!) attraktiv sein. Wenn ich die attraktivsten Inhalte (sprich Tests, Benchmarks usw) kostenlos zur Verfügung stelle, warum sollte der Kunde dann noch ein Onlineabo eingehen? Das ist imo genau der falsche Weg, der nicht weg von der Werbefinanzierung führt, sondern sie nur minimal entlastet (sprich: man setzt auf ein paar Altruisten, die gerne extra zahlen für "die gute Sache", während die große Masse weiterhin kostenlos konsumiert). Eine Lösung, die das Geschäftsmodell weg von Werbung und hin zu direkter (und fairer und transparenter) Entlohnung führen will, MUSS hingegen praktisch alle attraktiven Inhalte hinter die Paywall setzen und das völlig bewusst und konsequent. Klar verliert man so Kunden und Klicks, aber das ist eine relative Betrachtung. Wenn man ein Onlineabo einführt, dann kann man (nur eine Beispielrechnung, hängt vom genauen Preis ab) locker 10 oder 20 bisherige Onlinekunden durch einen neuen Onlineabonnenten ersetzen. Man braucht also nur noch ein Zehntel oder weniger der Klicks wie bisher. Im Extremfall braucht man überhaupt keine Klicks mehr. Man braucht nur genug Onlineabonnenten, um die Redaktion zu tragen, so wie man heute schon genug Heftabonnenten braucht, um die Redaktion zu tragen. Das Prinzip ist absolut vergleichbar, ja eigentlich identisch.

Ich denke, dass das Internet und vor allem die Mentälität der Leute sich endlich wandeln muss. Das Internet ist kein "kostenloser Raum" und sollte es auch nicht sein. Wir können nicht gleichzeitig immer mehr Qualität von der PCGH verlangen und gleichzeitig nach wie vor kostenlos die Inhalte lesen wollen. Das passt nicht zusammen. Die Gesellschaft an sich muss endlich einsehen, dass digitale Inhalte auch Arbeit erfordern und daher entlohnt werden sollen und müssen. Und Werbung ist dafür nur teilweise geeignet imo. Je hochwertiger die Inhalte sein sollen, desto weniger eignet sich Werbung als Kompensation. Das trifft übrigens imo auch auf alle anderen Medien zu...



XeT schrieb:


> Ich denke USA und Deutschland sind da schon sehr verschieden. Sieht man allein schon an YouTube und nur weil es jetzt so in den USA klappt heißt nicht das man es einfach übertragen kann.


Was genau soll ich da an Youtube sehen??? Und was hat das genau mit Onlinejournalismus zu tun?


----------



## S754 (11. April 2016)

> Mit Adblockraten über 50 Prozent werden solche Geschäftsmodelle zunehmend schwieriger.



So: und jetzt fragt euch doch mal, warum die Adblockrate so hoch ist?

Bei so nerviger Werbung die über die ganze Seite geht und dann noch ungefragt ein Video mit Ton startet - da darf man sich dann nicht mehr wundern.
Wenns unaufdringliche Werbung wie bei Computerbase.de wäre, hätte ich kein Problem damit und ich würde den Adblocker ausschalten. 

Solche Online-Abos unterstütze ich nicht. Das Print Heft lese ich gerne (und auch Abonniert), da ist der Qualitätsstandard hoch. Aber manche Artikel auf der Webseite haben überhaupt nichts mit dem Heft gemeinsam.


----------



## Gast20190527 (11. April 2016)

Da mich die Werbung nicht stört, ändert sich für mich nichts


----------



## Brehministrator (11. April 2016)

Ich finde das Modell gut. Ich nutze momentan auf PCGH auch einen Adblocker (weil die Seite anders einfach nicht zu benutzen ist), habe aber immer in den diesbezüglichen Threads geschrieben, dass ich gerne bereit wäre, einen kleinen Geldbetrag zu zahlen, wenn man dafür die Seite werbefrei sehen kann. Nun kommt es genau so, und ich freue mich darüber. 24 Euro pro Jahr finde ich für eine gute Webseite wie PCGH wirklich angemessen. Alle Leute mit Heft-Abo bekommen die Seite in Zukunft sowieso werbefrei, ohne nochmal extra zu zahlen (oder für 1 Euro zusätzlich im Monat ohne Digital-Abo). Auch das ist halbwegs fair. Man hätte natürlich sagen können, dass ein reines Heft-Abo schon ausreicht. Das wäre m.E. noch gerechter.

_*P.S.:*_ Mit etwas Glück schränkt das auch die Trolle ein, die immer nach Account-Sperre einfach einen neuen Account aufmachen. Ich hoffe, dass das Webseiten-Abo an einen Account gebunden ist, so dass diese Leute dann für ihre Zweit-Accounts noch ein zweites Abo abschließen müssen (oder die Sache mit den Zweit-Accounts einfach sein lassen, zum Wohle aller)  Wenn ein Account gesperrt wird, dann hat das schon einen guten Grund...


----------



## Laggy.NET (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> [...]



Wie willst du die ganze Seite nur mit Abo Kunden stemmen? Ich behaupte, selbst wenn 10% aller Online Kunden ein Abo buchen, wäre das schon ein voller erfolg. Ich glaube, selbst 5% wäre schon sehr, sehr gut. Aber wahrscheinlich noch lange nicht genug, um die Seite auf ihrem aktuellen Niveau zu finanzieren.

PCGH wird mit Sicherheit weiterhin auf Werbung angewiesen sein.


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> ...................
> Wie gesagt, wäre theoretisch bestimmt möglich, aber sicher nicht zum gleichen Preis (siehe letzter Post). Und es gibt eben bestimmte Preisniveaus, über denen man Printmagazine kaum unter die Leute bekommt...



Dazu zitiere ich mich selbst einmal: Von hier!


> * PCGH *06/2006* 196 Seiten (*55 Seiten ganzseitige Werbung* + diverse kleine und halbseitige Werbung) = *~141 Seiten Netto*
> * PCGH *06/2014* 132 Seiten (*22 Seiten ganzseitige Werbung* + diverse kleine und halbseitige Werbung) = ~110 Seiten Netto



Wie du siehst, war das Heft damals dicker und es gab wesentlich mehr Werbung aber auch mehr INHALT = mehr Abonenten.

Mittlerweile rutscht die Werbung aber immer mehr Online und sorgt so für die ganzen Probleme und den Streß, den es aktuell gibt.
 >>(Ich vermute wesentlich mehr Verdienst für Alle Beteiligten )

Anstatt, wie damals, ordentliche Werbung zu schalten, wird heute nur noch lauter, größer, blinkender, aufdringlicher geworben und dann rumgejammert,
dass Adblock so viel Zulauf hat. Nun haben wir den Salat und WIR User müssen wieder in die Tasche kommen um die WERBE-VOLLIDIOTEN weiter zu finanzieren.

Normalerweise müssten wir USER solche (Werbe)-Geschäftsgebahren mit totalem Boykott abstrafen,** aber wie die Vergangenheit bei den DLCs und anderen
Themen schon bewiesen hat, gibt es immer genug ******* die so was noch untestützen und Hurra schreien.

** Das sind aber nur Träume, die leider nie Wirklichkeit werden.


----------



## XeT (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was genau soll ich da an Youtube sehen??? Und was hat das genau mit Onlinejournalismus zu tun?


Die Nutzer konsumieren ganz anders. Das deutsch Youtube ist viel durchsetzter mit Müll/assiszeugs.
Und deswegen denke ich auch ist nicht nur der Medien Konsum sondern auch der Konsum von Print und dem drum herum anders


Und nochmal an die Leute mit dem so wichtigen Add-Block gegen die Extreme Werbung ich bitte um einen Screenshot davon. Ich habe an 3 PCs, 1 Smartphone und 1 Tablet kein Addblock und konnte die so oft gebrachte Werbung nicht finden. 
Ich bin täglich mit Smartphone und PC ohne Addblock unterwegs und habe seit vielen Monaten keine solcher Werbung gesehen.


----------



## c00LsPoT (11. April 2016)

Adblocker wären nie nötig gewesen wenn man normale Werbung angezeigt hätte. Sprich Bilder, Gifs... Durch diese ganze PopUp-******** und Autorun-Video/Sound-Kram habt ihr und viele andere Webseiten es euch selbst versaut.
Aus der Print springt mir ja die Werbung auch nicht entgegen.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Wie willst du die ganze Seite nur mit Abo Kunden stemmen? Ich behaupte, selbst wenn 10% aller Online Kunden ein Abo buchen, wäre das schon ein voller erfolg. Ich glaube, selbst 5% wäre schon sehr, sehr gut. Aber wahrscheinlich noch lange nicht genug, um die Seite auf ihrem aktuellen Niveau zu finanzieren.
> 
> PCGH wird mit Sicherheit weiterhin auf Werbung angewiesen sein.


Wie kommst du darauf? Viele Dinge lassen sich rein durch Abo-Kunden stemmen, z.B. Neftlix oder HBO? Manche Zeitungen sind online komplett dazu übergegangen. Warum also nicht die PCGH?

Ich glaube du unterschätzt, wie viele Leute bzw. Klicks man braucht, um auch nur halbwegs attraktiv für Werbung zu sein. 10% der aktuellen Onlinekunden als Abonnenten würden imo deutlich mehr in die Kassen spülen als aktuell per Werbung eingenommen wird. Aber klar, ohne genaue Zahlen ist das ziemlich spekulativ.



h_tobi schrieb:


> Wie du siehst, war das Heft damals dicker und es gab wesentlich mehr Werbung aber auch mehr INHALT.


Ich bestreite das überhaupt nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es verdeutlicht doch nur, dass Printmagazine am Untergehen sind und langfristig zumindest in der Menge nicht mehr tragfähig sind. Dass die Inhalte zurück gehen und der Umfang und die Art der Werbung sich ändern, sind nur Symptome davon.



> Anstatt, wie damals, ordentliche Werbung zu schalten, wird heute nur noch lauter, größer, blinkender, aufdringlicher geworben und dann rumgejammert,
> dass Adblock so viel Zulauf hat. Nun haben wir den Salat und WIR User müssen wieder in die Tasche kommen um die WERBE-VOLLIDIOTEN weiter zu finanzieren.


Was kann PCGH da bitte dafür? Die müssen eben die Werbung schalten, die sich lohnt und eine entsprechend Kompensation bringt. "Ordentliche" Werbung, die die Kosten nicht tragen kann, bringt leider niemandem was. Daher solltest du eigentlich froh sein, dass PCGH dir jetzt eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Inhalte komplett ohne Werbung zu konsumieren. 



> Normalerweise müssten wir USER solche (Werbe)-Geschäftsgebahren mit totalem Boykott abstrafen,** aber wie die Vergangenheit bei den DLCs und anderen


Mach doch. Dann aber bitte nachher nicht rumjammern, wenn es PCGH nicht mehr gibt. Außerdem brauchst du das nicht zu boykottieren. Du kannst PCGH einfach direkt per Onlineabo entlohnen. Dann gibt es keine Werbung und alle sind glücklich.



XeT schrieb:


> Die Nutzer konsumieren ganz anders. Das deutsch Youtube ist viel durchsetzter mit Müll/assiszeugs.
> Und deswegen denke ich auch ist nicht nur der Medien Konsum sondern auch der Konsum von Print und dem drum herum anders


Im englischsprachigen gibt es imo genauso viel "Müll" auf Youtube wie im deutschsprachigen. Das gibt sich nichts. Was man vielleicht sagen kann ist, dass im englischsprachigen Raum die Nutzung von Onlinemedien bereits fortgeschrittener ist und es im Schnitt mehr hochwertigen Content gibt. Das ist aber nur ein Grund mehr, warum die deutsche Medienlandschaft schleunigst nachziehen sollte. Denn ansonsten werden gerade bei der gebildeten jungen Generation ganze Heerscharen schlicht zu englischsprachigem Content wechseln. Das ist bei den gebildeten Leuten unter 30 ja bereits heute der Fall. Ich kenne viele Leute, die gerade online zu einem großen Teil englischen Content konsumieren. Wenn die deutschen Anbieter da auf Dauer nicht komplett untergehen wollen, sollten sie ihr Angebot schleunigst dem Markt und der Nachfrage anpassen, und zwar sowohl was Inhalt als auch was Kompensationsmodelle angeht. 

Imo konsumieren die Deutschen Medien online also nicht wesentlich anders als die Amis. Die Deutschen gehen aber immer mehr dazu über, BEI den Amis zu konsumieren, weil entsprechend hochwertige deutschsprachige Angebote fehlen. Das sollte deutschen Anbietern zu Denken geben.


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> .........................
> Und nochmal an die Leute mit dem so wichtigen Add-Block gegen die Extreme Werbung ich bitte um einen Screenshot davon.
> ................................



Schau in diesen Thread, der hat nun mittlerweile 170 Seiten und die kommen nicht von ungefähr, dort findest du genug Beispiele, auch von diesem Jahr.


----------



## VikingGe (11. April 2016)

Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> • Ab voraussichtlich Mai bekommen auch Adblocker-User Werbung zu sehen


Hostet ihr die Werbung dann selbst? Denn damit kann man ja durchaus leben. Die wichtigsten Gründe, nicht auf RequestPolicy zu verzichten, sind für mich *a)* Tracking, *b)* Sicherheit (wurde PCGH nicht auch schon zur Virenschleuder durch infizierte Werbung?).

Vielleicht sollte ich aber auch einfach mal ein Digitalabo nehmen, hab ja nun schon nen ganzen Haufen Ausgaben digital gekauft...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. April 2016)

Na endlich!
Da hat mein rumweinen über die Jahre doch geholfen


Werde mir das Jahr für 24€ dann sofort holen.


----------



## Farning (11. April 2016)

Ich bin gerne bereit für gute _werbefreie _Webseiten einen Obolus abzudrücken. Und PCGH gehört zu meinen Lieblingsseiten die ich jeden Tag ansurfe.
Finde euer Angebot gut und werde mal für nen Jahr das Digitalabo testen. 
Kaufe das Heft sonst unregelmäßig am BHF, das werd ich mir dann zukünftig sparen und mich ans Smartphoneformat gewöhnen ...

Bin Adblock Nutzer und Werbeanzeigenhasser weil es einfach nur spammt, verlangsamt, nervt und unsicher macht!


----------



## XeT (11. April 2016)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Schau in diesen Thread, der hat nun mittlerweile 170 Seiten und die kommen nicht von ungefähr, dort findest du genug Beispiele, auch von diesem Jahr.



Da fällt mir aber auch auf das viele Probleme bei Leuten aufkommen die goooglevertrauen. 
Ein Popupblocker gibt es wohl eigentlich für jeden oder? 
Beim IE/Edge kommt es auch nicht so selbststarten Videos etc. Vll sollte man sich überlegen ob Google nun wirklich besser als Microsoft ist.
Aber wenn ich das so sehe mit den ganzen Android Popups auf der Seite werde ich wohl doch nicht auf ein Mate 8 wechseln und bleibe bei meinem Lumia 640xl.


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich bestreite das überhaupt nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es verdeutlicht doch nur, dass Printmagazine am Untergehen sind und langfristig zumindest in der Menge nicht mehr tragfähig sind. Dass die Inhalte zurück gehen und der Umfang und die Art der Werbung sich ändern, sind nur Symptome davon.



Dann schau dir im anderen Thread die Statistiken von INU an, mit viel Inhalt und viel Werbung gab es sehr viele Abonenten.
Danach ging der Heftumfang zurück und die Abos folgten dann umgehend dem Trend, weniger PCGH=weniger Abos, soviel dazu. (War dann letztes Jahr leider auch bei mir der Grund)




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was kann PCGH da bitte dafür? Die müssen eben die Werbung schalten, die sich lohnt und eine entsprechend Kompensation bringt. "Ordentliche" Werbung, die die Kosten nicht tragen kann, bringt leider niemandem was. Daher solltest du eigentlich froh sein, dass PCGH dir jetzt eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Inhalte komplett ohne Werbung zu konsumieren.


Genau das mache ich jetzt teilweise mit Adblock Plus, ich filtere die penetrante Werbung raus, die außen am Rand, die seit Tagen präsent ist, stört mich keinesfalls. 
Die hat mich damals auch nicht gestört, erst die ganzen Popups und lauten Videos haben mich damals mit DSL 1000 zum Handeln gezwungen.
Also ist PCGH bzw. der für die Werbung Verantwortliche der Schuldige, ich bin mir KEINER SCHULD bewußt, ich habe damals nur aus "Notwehr" gehandelt!!!



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mach doch. Dann aber bitte nachher nicht rumjammern, wenn es PCGH nicht mehr gibt. Außerdem brauchst du das nicht zu boykottieren. Du kannst PCGH einfach direkt per Onlineabo entlohnen. Dann gibt es keine Werbung und alle sind glücklich.



Das werde ich dann wohl auch gezwungener Maßen machen (müssen). 
Ich lasse mir von der Werbeindustrie kein Digitalabo aufzwingen, wenn, will ich mein Heft wie bisher im Briefkasten haben. 
Das hatte ich vor 15 Jahren schon und werde den Teufel tun, mir ein anderes Verhalten aufzwingen zu lassen. 
Für den Sch*** bin ich mittlerweile zu alt! 

PS: Und später nicht rumjammern, wenn es dann für spezielle Extras noch speziellere Abos gibt, oder glaubst du, die Werbeleute und der Verlag
 sind mit den paar Kröten langfristig zufrieden? Träum weiter.... (Den Jungs in der Redi unterstelle ich das übrigens nicht!)

Die ersten DLCs gab´s ja damals auch für wenig Geld, mittlerweile kostet nen Seasonpass 45€! Denk mal drüber nach.....


Edit: @XeT
Bin da nicht so bewandert, traue Google aber genau so wenig wie Apple oder M$, gehe deswegen nicht mit dem Handy online sondern nur mit dem PC.


----------



## Brehministrator (11. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Da fällt mir aber auch auf das viele Probleme bei Leuten aufkommen die goooglevertrauen.
> Ein Popupblocker gibt es wohl eigentlich für jeden oder?
> Beim IE/Edge kommt es auch nicht so selbststarten Videos etc. Vll sollte man sich überlegen ob Google nun wirklich besser als Microsoft ist.
> Aber wenn ich das so sehe mit den ganzen Android Popups auf der Seite werde ich wohl doch nicht auf ein Mate 8 wechseln und bleibe bei meinem Lumia 640xl.



Die schlimmste Werbung hier auf PCGH ist die Layer-Werbung, die sich über die eigentlichen Inhalte legt. Manchmal ist sie transparent: Du klickst auf einen Artikel-Link auf der Hauptseite, aber statt dem Artikel geht die Ziel-Webseite der Werbung auf. Manchmal ist sie nich einmal transparent, so dass du den Artikel-Link gar nicht erst siehst, sondern nur die Werbung statt der Artikel-Liste   Und das hat nichts mit der Wahl des Browsers zu tun. Als ich dachte, dass mich mein Firefox verarschen will, habe ich es mal im IE getestet, und da ist es genau so.

Wenn du derartige mega-nervige Layer-Werbung auf PCGH gar nicht kennst, solltest du mal prüfen, ob dein Browser intern nicht doch einen Adblocker laufen hat 

Wenn die Werbung strikt in ihren "Kästchen" am Rand bleiben würde, und keine Nutzinhalte/Navigation der Webseite überlagern/blockieren würde, wäre sie ja sogar noch halbwegs erträglich


----------



## SKPC (11. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Da fällt mir aber auch auf das viele Probleme bei Leuten aufkommen die goooglevertrauen.
> Ein Popupblocker gibt es wohl eigentlich für jeden oder?
> Beim IE/Edge kommt es auch nicht so selbststarten Videos etc. Vll sollte man sich überlegen ob Google nun wirklich besser als Microsoft ist.
> Aber wenn ich das so sehe mit den ganzen Android Popups auf der Seite werde ich wohl doch nicht auf ein Mate 8 wechseln und bleibe bei meinem Lumia 640xl.


Also so sieht PCGH momentan bei mir aus (Firefox ESR auf Debian GNU/Linux, normalerweise nutze ich Firefox Developer Edition).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Finde das jetzt nicht so nervig (außer, dass Sound beim Mouseover abgespielt wird), kann es sein, dass sie betroffenen Nutzer irgendwelche Addons nutzen, welche zusätzliche Werbung einblenden?


----------



## Agrend7 (11. April 2016)

Ich glaube ich werde mich dann mehr und mehr von der Seite zurückziehen, wenn ich trotz Adblock Werbung sehe. Ich weiß, einige mögen diese Denkweise nicht, aber ich kaufe wöchentlich das PCGH-Heft und bin dann im Nachteil, weil ich es nicht abonniere.. hm .. sehe ich irgendwie nicht ein :o 

Kein Bock auf Viren durch Werbung, oder durchs gesamte Netz getrackt zu werden..


----------



## Leob12 (11. April 2016)

Wöchentlich das Heft, also 4x pro Monat dasselbe Heft?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Dann schau dir im anderen Thread die Statistiken von INU an, mit viel Inhalt und viel Werbung gab es sehr viele Abonenten.
> Danach ging der Heftumfang zurück und die Abos folgten dann umgehend dem Trend, weniger PCGH=weniger Abos, soviel dazu. (War dann letztes Jahr leider auch bei mir der Grund)



Jaja, die gute alte Korrelation... 

Genauso gut können beide Faktoren allerdings kausal von einem dritten abhängen, z.B. einer allgemeinen Nachfrageverschiebung. Dann sind der Inhalt des Heftes als auch die Nachfrage nach dem Heft nicht kausal voneinander abhängig. Das ist zumindest meine Theorie, wobei sich Effekte natürlich gegenseitig verstärken können, auch wenn sie nicht direkt kausal voneinander abhängen...



> Ich lasse mir von der Werbeindustrie kein Digitalabo aufzwingen, wenn, will ich mein Heft wie bisher im Briefkasten haben.


Was haben Heft und Werbefrei-Abo miteinander zu tun? Richtig, GAR NICHTS. 

Du brauchst kein Onlineabo, wenn es dir eh nur ums Heft geht. Und online zwingt dir auch niemand ein Digitalabo auf. Du kannst auch einfach eine andere Seite ansurfen, wenn dir das Angebot von PCGH nicht gefällt. Aber wie gesagt, dann nachher bitte auch nicht rumjammern, wenn es PCGH dann mal nicht mehr gibt, nur weil man zu geizig war, 2€ im Monat zu berappen für die Onlineinhalte. Schon traurig wie sich manche Leute in eine Opferrolle zwängen wollen, die gar nicht existiert...



> PS: Und später nicht rumjammern, wenn es dann für spezielle Extras noch speziellere Abos gibt, oder glaubst du, die Werbeleute und der Verlag
> sind mit den paar Kröten langfristig zufrieden? Träum weiter.... (Den Jungs in der Redi unterstelle ich das übrigens nicht!)


Ich träume überhaupt gar nicht. Du fabulierst dir einfach was zusammen, was komplett am Thema vorbei geht. Was haben redaktionelle Inhalte mit einem Werbefrei-Abo zu tun? Richtig, gar nichts. Aber falls es mal dazu kommen sollte, dass spezielle Inhalte extra verkauft werden, dann gehe ich genau gleich vor wie bei jeder anderen Konsumentscheidung. Ich frage mich, ob mir das Angebot den Preis wert ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Da gibt es nichts zu jammern.

Und von welchen "Werbeleuten" genau redest du eigentlich hier? Immer schön, wenn man ein nebulöses Feindbild hat...



> Die ersten DLCs gab´s ja damals auch für wenig Geld, mittlerweile kostet nen Seasonpass 45€! Denk mal drüber nach...


Die Brezel kostet heute auch 70 Cent. Früher hat sie mal 50 Pfennig gekostet und noch früher 5. Denk du da mal drüber nach. 



Agrend7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde mich dann mehr und mehr von der Seite zurückziehen, wenn ich trotz Adblock Werbung sehe. Ich weiß, einige mögen diese Denkweise nicht, aber ich kaufe wöchentlich das PCGH-Heft und bin dann im Nachteil, weil ich es nicht abonniere.. hm .. sehe ich irgendwie nicht ein :o
> 
> Kein Bock auf Viren durch Werbung, oder durchs gesamte Netz getrackt zu werden..



Welcher Nachteil? Das Werbefrei-Onlineabo ist getrennt vom Printabo...

Außerdem "bescheißt" du PCGH selbst durch Adblock. Also ja, ich mag diese Denkweise nicht.


----------



## lordxeen (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, eine *Frage an ehemalige Print-Abonnenten*: Wer von euch denkt nun darüber nach, ein Digital-Abo abzuschließen (oder hat es bereits getan)? Sprich, wer mag unsere Inhalte, das bisherige Hauptmedium (Papier) aber nicht?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich habe die Chance genutzt und aus meinem DVD-Print-Abo ein Kombi-Abo ohne DVD gemacht. Reines Online hatte ich kurz überlegt. Aber auf PCGH auf dem Klo lesen, wollte ich dann doch nicht verzichten 

Die DVD ist für mich aufgrund der Steam-Sales überflüssig geworden. Etwas anderes als die Vollversionen habe ich eh seit Jahren nicht genutzt. Und auch diese nur extrem selten.


----------



## BikeRider (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, eine *Frage an ehemalige Print-Abonnenten*: Wer von euch denkt nun darüber nach, ein Digital-Abo abzuschließen (oder hat es bereits getan)? Sprich, wer mag unsere Inhalte, das bisherige Hauptmedium (Papier) aber nicht?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Ich werde bei Print bleiben - bleibe "Analog"
Digital interessiert mich nicht
Ich könnte mir ein Print (+DVD), aber ohne Digital-ABO wieder vorstellen.
Aber dann bitte mit Werbefreiheit im Netz.


----------



## CandyOrange (11. April 2016)

OK kann man nicht ein PCGH Digital-Abo + Game Key + Videos zum vorausladen (wie bei Amazon PrimeVideo ) einrichten 
ich finde das währe das schönste Komplettpaket !


----------



## Agrend7 (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Außerdem "bescheißt" du PCGH selbst durch Adblock. Also ja, ich mag diese Denkweise nicht.



Das sehe ich persönlich nicht so. Ein viren und trackingfreier PC geht vor. 

Vernünftige Werbung = kein Adblock


----------



## Schaffe89 (11. April 2016)

Also mal kurz überlegen... die Seiten brauchen nun Abos, weil die Nutzer die aufdringliche Werbung mit adblock blockieren.

Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

Ein Abomodell einführen was sowieso nicht klappen wird oder...
ordentliche Werbung schalten.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## XeT (11. April 2016)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Die schlimmste Werbung hier auf PCGH ist die Layer-Werbung, die sich über die eigentlichen Inhalte legt. Manchmal ist sie transparent: Du klickst auf einen Artikel-Link auf der Hauptseite, aber statt dem Artikel geht die Ziel-Webseite der Werbung auf. Manchmal ist sie nich einmal transparent, so dass du den Artikel-Link gar nicht erst siehst, sondern nur die Werbung statt der Artikel-Liste   Und das hat nichts mit der Wahl des Browsers zu tun. Als ich dachte, dass mich mein Firefox verarschen will, habe ich es mal im IE getestet, und da ist es genau so.
> 
> Wenn du derartige mega-nervige Layer-Werbung auf PCGH gar nicht kennst, solltest du mal prüfen, ob dein Browser intern nicht doch einen Adblocker laufen hat
> 
> Wenn die Werbung strikt in ihren "Kästchen" am Rand bleiben würde, und keine Nutzinhalte/Navigation der Webseite überlagern/blockieren würde, wäre sie ja sogar noch halbwegs erträglich



bei mir sieht wie bei skpc aus, oben eine Werbung, rechts eine Werbung und dann unten teils nochmal eine,
Ich nutze edge und hab dort den Popup-blocker drin. Keine addso kein nichts. Nur die Möglichkeiten dir mir der nakte Edge bietet.


----------



## INU.ID (11. April 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Sollte ich, egal wo auch immer dafür bezahlen müssen um keine Werbung zu sehen, werde ich auch das umgehen.





Alexwhite schrieb:


> Wie kann es nun sein das mann zahlen muss, um von der Website nicht genervt zu werden?
> Ich zahle gerne für das Heft, oder ein schönes Online-Angebot, jedoch nicht für eine attraktive Website.


Diesen "Denkfehler" hatte ich auch mal vorübergehend. 

Aber wenn man mal sachlich, und vor allem ehrlich, bleibt: *Niemand bezahlt dafür das er keine Werbung mehr angezeigt bekommt.* Man bezahlt um das Angebot/die Dienstleistung zu finanzieren. Im Gegenzug, oder als Bonus (wie man es sehen möchte), wird dafür die alternative Finanzierung ala Werbung für die zahlenden Kunden abgeschaltet. Ich persönlich finde ein solches Angebot sehr fair. Unfair hingegen finde ich die Einstellung, alles müsse kostenlos sein. Man sich also weigert die (zumindest tlw. nervige) Werbung anzuschauen, aber auch nicht für die Dienstleistung bezahlen möchte. Ich finde die Entscheidung diesen Weg zu gehen, ein solches Angebot anzubieten, absolut korrekt, und eher längst überfällig. Das auch hier noch Potential für Verbesserungen (u.a. bzgl. dem Wunsch, für das Heft gebündelte Veröffentlichungen redaktioneller Inhalte aufzulösen, und diese Inhalte instant anzubieten) ist, keine Frage.

Aber vielleicht bin ich hier (auf PCGH/X) auch eher etwas "befangen". Ich besuche die Webseite schon sehr lange ("fast" seit Tag 1), und bin hier mittlerweile auch schon ca. 12 Jahre Mod (hmpf, wie die Zeit vergeht...). Ich habe quasi von Anfang an und über viele Jahre die Hefte gekauft. Ich weiß gerade nicht ob es aktuell noch so ist, aber als Mod hatte man sogar die Möglichkeit ein kostenloses Abo zu bekommen. Diese Möglichkeit habe ich afaik nie genutzt. Ich hab mein Abo, welches ich vor ca. 1-2 Jahr(en?) aus mangelndem Interesse dann doch wieder gekündigt habe, sogar bezahlt. Die Hefte habe ich zum Großteil noch eingeschweißt hier liegen. Warum dann überhaupt ein kostenpflichtiges Abo? Weil ich PCGH (das Heft, die Webseite, das Forum und zumindest den Großteil der User ) mag, und es mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten auch gerne unterstütze. Gekündigt hatte ich die Print dann schlussendlich, weil es einfach keinen Sinn macht, wenn ich die Hefte nicht mal auspacke.

Jedenfalls finde ich es, und das sage ich ganz offen, erbärmlich, wenn man sich auf der einen Seite über die Werbung aufregt, die Möglichkeit die Dienstleistung dann direkt finanziell unterstützen zu können aber auch ablehnt. Und das, obwohl dann die nervige Werbung als Bonus sogar deaktiviert wird. Zumindest, wenn es sich dabei um primär genutzte Angebote handelt, also zb. Webseiten die man regelmäßig/täglich besucht. Bei zb. bild.de würde ich auch nie zahlen, aber auch nur, weil ich diese Webseite (wenn überhaupt) sehr sporadisch aufgesucht habe, zb. aufgrund von Treffern beim googeln. Die von mir am meisten besuchte (und genutzte) Webseite ist PCGH. Daher habe ich auch kein Problem damit, lumpige 2€/Monat für "meine" PCGH-Webseite zu zahlen. Wobei ich vielleicht die 1,33€/Monat für das "PDF-Abo" noch drauflegen werde, mal schauen.


Erok schrieb:


> Ich sage es auch ganz ehrlich, ich kaufe die Hefte  nur zu 30 Prozent aus Interesse heraus. 70 Prozent bezahle ich  schlichtweg dafür, weil ich mich hier im Forum wohl und stets gut  beraten fühle, und auch gut informiert.


Schön zu sehen das ich nicht der einzige (ex) Abonnent/Käufer mit einem solchen Motiv bin (war). 



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dazu zitiere ich mich selbst einmal: Von hier!
> 
> * PCGH *06/2006* 196 Seiten (*55 Seiten ganzseitige Werbung* + diverse kleine und halbseitige Werbung) = *~141 Seiten Netto*
> * PCGH *06/2014* 132 Seiten (*22 Seiten ganzseitige Werbung* + diverse kleine und halbseitige Werbung) = ~110 Seiten Netto
> ...


Ich hatte es in einem anderen Thread schon mal gepostet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle Wiki)

Wenn mal eben (2004 bis 2014) fast 75% des Umsatzes einbrechen, dann wird es schwierig das Produkt unverändert beizubehalten.


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2016)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> _*P.S.:*_ Mit etwas Glück schränkt das auch die Trolle ein, die immer nach Account-Sperre einfach einen neuen Account aufmachen. Ich hoffe, dass das Webseiten-Abo an einen Account gebunden ist, so dass diese Leute dann für ihre Zweit-Accounts noch ein zweites Abo abschließen müssen (oder die Sache mit den Zweit-Accounts einfach sein lassen, zum Wohle aller)  Wenn ein Account gesperrt wird, dann hat das schon einen guten Grund...


Das ist übrigens in ähnlicher Sache ein Punkt, den wir zum Start von buffed-Premium damals auch hatten. Da waren einige Abonnenten der Meinung mit dem Abo gleichzeitig auch Narrenfreiheit zu kaufen und auf die Communtiy-Regeln pfeifen zu dürfen, schließlich zahlt man ja jetzt. Ich hoffe die Illusion macht sich hier niemand.


----------



## mmayr (11. April 2016)

Dass es Leute gibt, die diese Vorgehensweise willkommen heißen, versteh ich nicht!

Ich bezahl seit Jahren das teure DVD-Abo, kann mir jetzt aber trotzdem in Zukunft wieder Werbung antun. Es hatte schon seinen Grund, warum ich den Adblocker installiert habe. Weil die Werbung eben NICHT unauffällig und unstörend war.
Die Werbung war vollformatig, lautstark und teilweise nicht wegklickbar. 

Ich verstehe nicht, wie Thilo und Co diese Vorgehensweise in irgend einer Weise rechtfertigen können. Steht euch das Wasser echt schon bis zum Hals, dass ihr auf solchem Wege zu Geld kommen müsst?

Ich für meinen Teil habe das Abo gekündigt, nachdem ich das im Vorwort von Thilo gelesen habe. Ich hoffe, mir werden das viele eurer Abo-Leser gleichtun.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

Agrend7 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich persönlich nicht so. Ein viren und trackingfreier PC geht vor.
> 
> Vernünftige Werbung = kein Adblock


Was gibts da nicht so zu sehen? Die "richtige" Konsequenz wäre, dass du auf PCGH.de einfach verzichtest. Oder in Zukunft dieses Onlineabo abschließt...



mmayr schrieb:


> Dass es Leute gibt, die diese Vorgehensweise willkommen heißen, versteh ich nicht!


Die Seite und das Heft sind zwei paar Schuhe. Du kaufst dir das Heft und bezahlst dadurch die Produktion des Heftes. Du bezahlst damit allerdings nicht die Inhalte der Seite, den Server, die Erstellung der Onlinetexte usw. Das wird durch Onlinewerbung finanziert - oder künftig eben auch teilweise durch dieses Onlineabo.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was daran so unverständlich ist. Heft = Heft und Online = Online

Wenn du das Heft magst und das Onlineangebot nicht, dann lies doch einfach das Heft und bleib der Seite fern. So einfach ist das. Warum du allerdings das Heftabo kündigen willst, nur weil du das Onlineangebot nicht magst, das will jetzt mir nicht so ganz in den Kopf. Das ist imo einfach nur unsinnig bzw. eine Pseudoargument.


----------



## Lotto (11. April 2016)

mmayr schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wie Thilo und Co diese Vorgehensweise in irgend einer Weise rechtfertigen können. Steht euch das Wasser echt schon bis zum Hals, dass ihr auf solchem Wege zu Geld kommen müsst?



Ich persönlich findes ebenfalls ein sonderbares Geschäftgebaren, dass man gerade die langjährigen Heftkunden außen vor lässt. Mit online = online bzw. print = print kann das ja auch nicht begründet werden, da beim Online-Abo des Hefts (welches günstiger ist) ja auch die Werbefreiheit inklusive ist. Die unterschiedlichen Mehrwertsteuermodalitäten kann man sicher intern getrennt verrechnen, das sollte doch absolut kein Problem darstellen.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass man jetzt erstmal als Kunde umständlich bei der Hotline anrufen darf bzw. ne Email verfassen, anstatt hier gleich ein Webformular online zu stellen wo man sein Abo umstellen kann. Nicht gerade kundenfreundlich, eher steinzeitlich.
Selbst beim vielgescholtenen und urbösen Pay-TV-Sender Sky kann man mittels Login und zwei Klicks Abos ändern oder sogar kündigen. So sieht Kundenfreundlichkeit aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was gibts da nicht so zu sehen? Die "richtige"  Konsequenz wäre, dass du auf PCGH.de einfach verzichtest.
> .......
> 
> Wenn du das Heft magst und das Onlineangebot nicht, dann lies doch  einfach das Heft und bleib der Seite fern. So einfach ist das.
> ........



Also sollte ich weil ich deine Ansicht nicht unbedingt teile die Seite und Forum verlassen. An anderer Stelle wurde ja schon nach besondere Titel oder Kennzeichen gerufen für zahlendes Publikum wie wäre es dann mit PCGH Parasit für den Oldschool User


----------



## Ogami (11. April 2016)

Moin Leutz,
-
mal sehen, wie sich das mit der Werbung ausgeht. Grundsätzlich find ich die Idee gar nicht schlecht, für einen kleinen Beitrag auf Werbung zu verzichten, da ich mittlerweile täglich auf PCGH bin. Die Printausgabe konsumiere ich dann, wenn mich die Inhalte interessieren, was bei der aktuellen Ausgabe eher nicht zutrifft. Wenn die neuen GPUs demnächst kommen, sieht das wohl wieder anders aus 
-
Was mich aber schon sehr begeistert, ist die Idee mit dem kostenpflichtigen, stets aktuellen "Onlinedienst", den ein User hier schön erklärt hat. Dafür würde ich wahrscheinlich sogar mehr zahlen, wenn der Inhalt gefällt. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass dieser Schritt hier in diese Richtung zeigt und sich irgendwann mal dahin entwickeln kann. 
-
Bis dahin kauf ich mir Hefte, wenn's mir passt und werde wahrscheinlich die günstige Option für die Seite buchen.
-
Viel Erfolg weiterhin!!!


----------



## Frontline25 (11. April 2016)

*hat mal den Adblocker deaktiviert und findet nur eine Komische werbung der Regierung? vor* 
Hrm okay, dass ist wenigstens am rand oder an der Seite  Und der Ton ist bereits automatisch abgestellt 

Aber bitte keine Werbung, die die sicht versperrt, den sowas würde man dann als Störend empfinden 
Oder was ich letztens gesehen hab, ganz oben werbung und die Ränder schwarz... wenn man ausversehen auf den Schwarzen rand klickt kommt man zu einer anderen seite


----------



## c00LsPoT (11. April 2016)

Das ganze System bricht spätestens dann zusammen, wenn sich dieses Bezahlmodell auf allen Websites etabliert. Dann wird das Surfen wirklich teuer. Die Menge machts...


----------



## SKPC (11. April 2016)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Das ganze System bricht spätestens dann zusammen, wenn sich dieses Bezahlmodell auf allen Websites etabliert. Dann wird das Surfen wirklich teuer. Die Menge machts...



Wieviele Seiten besucht der Durchschnittliche Nutzer regelmäßig? Ich würde sagen weniger als 20, sagen wir jede Seite nimmt 2€ pro Nutzer, wären dann 40€ im Monat (wenn man keine Werbung möchte), dies würde ich nicht als "wirklich teuer" bezeichnen.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Also sollte ich weil ich deine Ansicht nicht unbedingt teile die Seite und Forum verlassen. An anderer Stelle wurde ja schon nach besondere Titel oder Kennzeichen gerufen für zahlendes Publikum wie wäre es dann mit PCGH Parasit für den Oldschool User



Es geht doch nicht um meine Ansicht. Es geht darum, dass man entweder die Konditionen eines Angebots akzeptieren  oder eben verzichten sollte. Wer Adblock nutzt, hebelt die Konditionen aus. Das mag sich in einer gesetzlichen Grauzone befinden (wie so viele Onlinegeschichten), aber moralisch richtig ist es dadurch noch lange nicht, denn du nutzt damit ein Angebot, für das ein anderer Arbeit investierst, ohne diese Person zu kompensieren. Und das ist einfach nicht richtig. Das ist übrigens auch nicht meine exklusive persönliche Ansicht, sondern die vorherrschende moralische Ansicht in unserer Gesellschaft, dass man andere für deren Arbeit entsprechend kompensiert. Kants kategorischer Imperativ und so... 



c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Das ganze System bricht spätestens dann zusammen, wenn sich dieses Bezahlmodell auf allen Websites etabliert. Dann wird das Surfen wirklich teuer. Die Menge machts...


Warum wird das Surfen wirklich teuer? Du kannst PCGH doch genau so wie bisher weiterhin kostenlos nutzen...


----------



## blue-moon42 (11. April 2016)

Ihr seid nicht die erste Seite die diesen Weg gehen muss, denke dabei an GameStar.de, die Bieten das Auch an. 
Nachdem ich hier mehr Zeit mit Artikel lesen und im Forum stöbern verbringe, werde ich mir hier ein Abo zu legen.
Welches muss ich mal sehen, habe ja jetzt etwas mehr an Bedenkzeit. Bis Mitte/Ende April Mai kann ich auch noch warten

Da ich die Artikel auf der/den Seite/en sehr gerne lese, sufe ich hier immer ohne Addblocker. Werbung generiert eben auch Gelder, trotzdem könnte ich aber auch manchmal drauf verzichten, so bildschirmfüllend oder plötzlich ganz laute, nervt nur. Da ich eure Seite aber nun mal sehr gerne lese, und hier auch schon oft Untersützung erfahren habe, bin ich dabei


----------



## mmayr (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was gibts da nicht so zu sehen? Die "richtige" Konsequenz wäre, dass du auf PCGH.de einfach verzichtest. Oder in Zukunft dieses Onlineabo abschließt...
> 
> 
> Die Seite und das Heft sind zwei paar Schuhe. Du kaufst dir das Heft und bezahlst dadurch die Produktion des Heftes. Du bezahlst damit allerdings nicht die Inhalte der Seite, den Server, die Erstellung der Onlinetexte usw. Das wird durch Onlinewerbung finanziert - oder künftig eben auch teilweise durch dieses Onlineabo.
> ...



Ich denke eher, DU kapierst hier einiges nicht!

Das billige Digital-Abo beinhaltet eine werbefreie Seite. Das TEURE Heft-Abo nicht. Inhalte sind bei beiden die GLEICHEN!  D
a kann ZAM liken was er will, das passt einfach nicht. Heft-Abo-Käufer sollten AUTOMATISCH eine werbefreie Seite zu Gesicht bekommen!

Außerdem steht es dir in keiner Weise zu, irgendjemandem das Fernbleiben auf dieser Seite nahezulegen. Oder soll ich von dir auch verlangen: "Wenn dir meine Kommentare nicht gefallen, dann lies sie halt nicht und kommentiere sie nicht."


----------



## INU.ID (11. April 2016)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Das ganze System bricht spätestens dann zusammen, wenn sich dieses Bezahlmodell auf allen Websites etabliert. Dann wird das Surfen wirklich teuer. Die Menge machts...


Hm? Da wird nichts teurer, weil es nach wie vor kostenlos ist - dann aber weiterhin mit Werbung. Daran ändert sich doch gar nichts.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2016)

Das es Kostenlos bleibt in Verbindung mit der Werbung wird sicherlich niemand abstreiten nur das man mit fieser Werbung oder noch mehr davon es einem verleidet werden kann. Frei nach dem Motto auch dich bekommen wir ( ist nur ein freier Gedankengang ohne Absicht jemanden etwas zu unterstellen ).


----------



## DoGyAUT (11. April 2016)

Werde mir dann höchstwahrscheinlich ein Online oder eher sogar ein Digital Abo holen. Finde es eigentlich nur fair (lese hier eigentlich mehrmals am Tag News/Foren) und die Community/Redaktion ist auch super.


----------



## BikeRider (11. April 2016)

mmayr schrieb:


> Heft-Abo-Käufer sollten AUTOMATISCH eine werbefreie Seite zu Gesicht bekommen!



Ganz meine Meinung. 
Und das Ganz ohne Digital-Teil.


----------



## Pitzah (11. April 2016)

Also wenn mir trotz Adblock ein Video ins Gesicht springt komme ich nicht wieder. Diese Preise fürs "nur" Werbefrei sind mist. CB bei 36€ pro jahr, PCGH 24€ Jahr, was kommt noch >.>

Da muss ich mal 4players loben, da bekam ich Werbefrei für 2 Euro im Jahr, das ist ok. 
Maximal 1 Euro pro Monat pro Seite. Wer soll das denn alles bezahlen, dann muss man sich in Zukunft aus 5 Mio. Webseiten 3 heraussuchen.
Die meisten Seiten gehen mit Werbung teilweise garnicht, da wird man regelrecht behindert beim surfen.


----------



## Brehministrator (11. April 2016)

mmayr schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, DU kapierst hier einiges nicht!



Dieser Ton muss doch nicht sein. Lasst diese (bisher halbwegs sachliche) Diskussion jetzt bitte nicht in einen Austausch persönlicher Beleidigungen ausarten 



mmayr schrieb:


> Das billige Digital-Abo beinhaltet eine werbefreie Seite. Das TEURE Heft-Abo nicht. Inhalte sind bei beiden die GLEICHEN!  Heft-Abo-Käufer sollten AUTOMATISCH eine werbefreie Seite zu Gesicht bekommen!



Da stimme ich dir völlig zu, das sehe ich ganz genau so. Mich betrifft es nicht, da ich generell keine Zeitschriften kaufe (weder von PCGH noch anderswo), aber den Heft-Käufern gegenüber wäre es fair, wenn die automatisch und ohne Aufschlag auch das Webseiten-Abo bekommen würden.


----------



## c00LsPoT (11. April 2016)

Ich habe ein Heft-Abo und bin auch gerne bereit den Adblocker bei nicht nerviger Werbung abzuschalten. Habs auch probiert, als es damals den Aufruf zum Abschalten gab. Allerdings weiterhin PopUps, etc. Ich empfinde die ganze Sache selbstgemachtes Problem, für das jetzt die Nutzer zu Kasse gebeten werden. Und gerade Foren werden doch von Nutzern am Leben gehalten. Dass PCGH natürlich Geld für den Betrieb benötigt, ist mir auch klar. Allerdings hätte man ja auch Vorfeld ein bisschen drauf achten können, welche Werbung geschaltet wird. Dann hätten vielleicht mehr Leute den Adblocker ausgelassen.
Soll ich jetzt mein Heft-Abo kündigen und zur Online-Digital Version greifen (weil günstiger)? Das kanns doch auch nicht sein... Oder ich nutze zusätzlich zum Heft-Abo PCGH.de mit Werbung? Solange die Werbung wie im Heft nur angezeigt wird, hab ich damit kein Problem. Bei PopUps hörts aber definitiv auf.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. April 2016)

Weniger wichtige Fragen:
-Wird man denn mit dem Digitalabo dann auch Zugriff auf alle alten Hefte (im Sinne eines Heftarchiv) haben?
-Erhält man (optional) eure Quell-PDFs oder werden die Bilder stark komprimiert sein?
-Werdet ihr dann auch eine werbeseitenfreie Heftversion anbieten?
-Wenn ihr eh einen werbefreien Videoplayer nutzen werdet, wird der dann auch so überarbeitet, dass er in wirklich jedem Browser läuft? DirectDownloads wären natürlich noch besser...

Wichtige Fragen:
-Werdet ihr PaySafe unterstützen? (von wegen Anonymität und so...)
-Wird sich die werbefreie Website dann auch layouttechnisch von der Seite abheben? Konfigurierbares Farbschema, Rückkehr des 16:9-Modus und so weiter?

Kritik: 
Genau wie bei Gamestar ist es einfach unschön, dass den heften keine Keys für einen Freimonat beiliegen. Wer ein Heft kauft, der sollte auch das Digitalangebot nutzen dürfen, allein schon wegen der massiven Doppelungen! Entsprechend lehne ich auch die Kombiaboangebote ab...


----------



## cryon1c (11. April 2016)

Ich hoffe mal es wird irgendwann ALLES hier verfügbar sein und nicht auf Heft & Onlineinhalte aufgeteilt (!) - und dann 2 Abos - 1x online für Werbefreiheit und um den Laden zu unterstützen und 1x Print + Werbefreiheit. 
Und die Werbung möchte ich gerne nicht penetrant, sondern sehr dezent und einfach. Macht lieber Prerolls bei Videos und holt euch Sponsoren rein, deren Produkte absolut gut sind, darüber wird keiner meckern. Ich gugg mir liebend gerne die Werbung z.B. bei LinusTechTipps an in deren Videos. Weil das Werbung ist, die mich interessiert oder zumindest keinen Kotzreiz auslöst.


----------



## Laudian (11. April 2016)

mmayr schrieb:


> Das billige Digital-Abo beinhaltet eine werbefreie Seite. Das TEURE Heft-Abo nicht.



Das ist wohl eine Frage der Perspektive.
Als Heft-Abonnent hast du die Wahl, ob du 1€ mehr im Monat zahlen oder Werbung sehen möchtest.
Für Abonenten des digitalen Heftes gibt es diese Möglichkeit dagegen nicht, sie können sich nicht dafür entscheiden, Werbung zu sehen und weniger für das Heft zu bezahlen.

Wenn in der Printvariante die Werbefreiheit inklusive wäre, müsste sie wohl noch teurer werden. Und da wohl viele Leser der Printvariante nichts mit der Website / dem Forum zu tun haben, würden diese wirklich benachteiligt werden, wenn man die Werbefreiheit da mit einbauen würde.

Bitte nicht vergessen:
Du hast bisher Betrag X für die Printvariante bezahlt, dass war sie dir anscheinend wert. Jetzt gab es eine geringe Preiserhöhung, die nach der langen Zeit längst überfällig war (Stichwort Inflation).
Die Website hat mit dieser Preiserhöhung nichts zu tun. Sie hat sich vorher über Werbung finanziert und wird dies auch weiterhin tun. Nur gibt es jetzt die Möglichkeit, dass der Nutzer den Betreiber bezahlt, vorher hat dies das Werbung schaltende Unternehmen getan.
Wenn du vorher AdBlock benutzt hast, stehst du jetzt natürlich schlechter dar als vorher. Das liegt aber daran, dass du dich vorher vor dem Zahlen des Preises (Werbung anschauen) gedrückt hast. Ein Print-Abo hieß eben nicht, dass man auf der Website keine Werbung anschauen muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2016)

> Heft-Abo-Käufer sollten AUTOMATISCH eine werbefreie Seite zu Gesicht bekommen!


Ich habe bisher jede Ausgabe im Laden gekauft da aus persönlichen Gründen ein Abo nicht in Frage kommt. Entweder brauche ich ich nicht jede Ausgabe mit Datenträger und 2. ist die Post nicht gerade zimperlich mit der Zustellung und in der Nachbarschaft gibt es ein Arschloch was sich als Blockwart aufspielt und vor fremden Briefkästen keinen Halt macht.


> Genau wie bei Gamestar ist es einfach unschön, dass den heften keine  Keys für einen Freimonat beiliegen. Wer ein Heft kauft, der sollte auch  das Digitalangebot nutzen dürfen, allein schon wegen der massiven  Doppelungen! Entsprechend lehne ich auch die Kombiaboangebote ab...


Würde mir auch zusagen mit dem Key nur soll es auch Gestalten geben die dann die Keys plündern


----------



## Brehministrator (11. April 2016)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Genau wie bei Gamestar ist es einfach unschön, dass den heften keine Keys für einen Freimonat beiliegen.



Genau wie Dr Bakterius grad schon schrieb: Dann gibt es Leute, die ihren Lebensunterhalt damit verdienen, in allen Deutschen Bahnhofsbuchhandlungen die Keys aus allen PCGH-Heften abzuschreiben / abzufotografieren, und diese dann z.B. für 50 Cent pro Monat verkaufen. Man würde quasi einen ganz neuen Zweig der organisierten Kriminalität damit schaffen  Das war jetzt natürlich bewusst überspitzt, aber das Grundproblem besteht wirklich.


----------



## SKPC (11. April 2016)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Genau wie Dr Bakterius grad schon schrieb: Dann gibt es Leute, die ihren Lebensunterhalt damit verdienen, in allen Deutschen Bahnhofsbuchhandlungen die Keys aus allen PCGH-Heften abzuschreiben / abzufotografieren, und diese dann z.B. für 50 Cent pro Monat verkaufen. Man würde quasi einen ganz neuen Zweig der organisierten Kriminalität damit schaffen  Das war jetzt natürlich bewusst überspitzt, aber das Grundproblem besteht wirklich.



Was man aber bei der DVD-Version durch ein abspeichern des Keys auf der DVD lösen könnte. (Was aber hieße, dass man die DVD brennt und nicht presst).


----------



## iGameKudan (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, eine *Frage an ehemalige Print-Abonnenten*: Wer von euch denkt nun darüber nach, ein Digital-Abo abzuschließen (oder hat es bereits getan)? Sprich, wer mag unsere Inhalte, das bisherige Hauptmedium (Papier) aber nicht?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Kein Abbonent (wiegesagt, die 60-80€ sind auf einen Schlag zu heftig), aber ehemals regelmäßiger Heft-Käufer am Kiosk (aktuell eher unregelmäßig... )...

Das Digiabo würde ich definitiv abschließen. Schule hat bei mir für eine Papierallergie gesorgt... Ich kann es nicht mehr sehen. Braucht viel Platz, wiegt viel (die Ebene meines Spanplattenregals wo die PCGH-Hefte liegen ist schon druchgebogen...) und hat die üblichen Nachteile von Papier (in manchen Heften hatten z.B. Seiten abgefärbt). Mit einem Digiabo habe ich die Hefte auf dem Tablet oder jedem anderen Gerät mit Internetanschluss zur Verfügung und muss nicht über 15 Kilo an Papier nach einem Test durchsuchen.



			
				Pitzah schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich mal 4players loben, da bekam ich Werbefrei für 2 Euro im Jahr, das ist ok.


Ich weiß zwar nicht was du dir über die Kosten einbildest, aber bei der PCGH steht eine ganze hauptberufliche Redaktion dahinter. Da kommt man mit 2€ im Jahr (ein Heft kostet 4,50€ pro Monat...) ohne Werbung nicht weit - und mal ehrlich, die PCGH sollte dir hoffentlich mehr als 0,17€ pro Monat wert sein.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. April 2016)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Genau wie Dr Bakterius grad schon schrieb: Dann gibt es Leute, die ihren Lebensunterhalt damit verdienen, in allen Deutschen Bahnhofsbuchhandlungen die Keys aus allen PCGH-Heften abzuschreiben / abzufotografieren, und diese dann z.B. für 50 Cent pro Monat verkaufen. Man würde quasi einen ganz neuen Zweig der organisierten Kriminalität damit schaffen  Das war jetzt natürlich bewusst überspitzt, aber das Grundproblem besteht wirklich.


Viel zu viel Aufwand für so etwas günstiges---wäre das der Fall, würden ja auch keine Heft-Key-Vollversionen funktionieren. Und dort ist der Anreiz sogar bedeutend höher (weil der Keymarkt dort ja sogar Bedeutung hat!


----------



## KGX (11. April 2016)

einige verwechseln Werbefinanziert mit Kostenlos oder?


----------



## SKPC (11. April 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Kein Abbonent (wiegesagt, die 60-80€ sind auf einen Schlag zu heftig), aber ehemals regelmäßiger Heft-Käufer am Kiosk (aktuell eher unregelmäßig... )...
> 
> Das Digiabo würde ich definitiv abschließen. Schule hat bei mir für eine Papierallergie gesorgt... Ich kann es nicht mehr sehen. Braucht viel Platz, wiegt viel (die Ebene meines Spanplattenregals wo die PCGH-Hefte liegen ist schon druchgebogen...) und hat die üblichen Nachteile von Papier (in manchen Heften hatten z.B. Seiten abgefärbt). Mit einem Digiabo habe ich die Hefte auf dem Tablet oder jedem anderen Gerät mit Internetanschluss zur Verfügung und muss nicht über 15 Kilo an Papier nach einem Test durchsuchen.
> 
> ...



Die Kosten liegen wohl etwa in dem Rahmen wie bei der TAZ also ca. 800.000€ allein für das Onlineangebot.


----------



## cryon1c (11. April 2016)

KGX schrieb:


> einige verwechseln Werbefinanziert mit Kostenlos oder?



Kostenlose Angebote sind meist Werbefinanziert, komplett oder zum sehr großen Teil. 
Wie sollen die sonst kostenlos bleiben, die Leute wollen doch auch was futtern.

Das Problem hier ist eher das die Seite hier nicht alles bietet was das Heft bietet, dazu auch noch Werbung schaltet. Pfuj so was >.<


----------



## Brehministrator (11. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Problem hier ist eher das die Seite hier nicht alles bietet was das Heft bietet, dazu auch noch Werbung schaltet. Pfuj so was >.<



Das ist halt immer Ansichtssache. Für mich persönlich bietet z.B. die Seite mehr als das Heft: Ich kann auf Arbeit immer mal schnell in die Seite reinschauen, während irgendwas rechnet oder kompiliert (bin Software-Entwickler im Wissenschaftlichen Rechnen), das Heft hingegen könnte ich auf Arbeit eher nicht lesen, ohne dass es zu stark auffällt  Und nach Feierabend habe ich meist genug andere Dinge zu tun. Deshalb bin ich auch gerne bereit, einen kleinen Geldbetrag für die Benutzung der Webseite auszugeben, obwohl ich mir nie ein Heft kaufe.

Außerdem ist das Seiten-Abo ja deutlich preiswerter als das Heft-Abo. Diese 2 Euro im Monat sind wirklich fair in meinen Augen...


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Problem hier ist eher das die Seite hier nicht alles bietet was das Heft bietet, dazu auch noch Werbung schaltet. Pfuj so was >.<


Oh, the irony...


----------



## KGX (11. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Problem hier ist eher das die Seite hier nicht alles bietet was das Heft bietet, dazu auch noch Werbung schaltet. Pfuj so was >.<



also ich sehe zwei Videos 
oben und rechts beide außerhalb vom Text

und auch einige kleine Anzeigen 

ist die Werbung schlimm?

getestet mit Chrome und Firefox ohne Adblocker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2016)

Während der Arbeit hätte ich für beides nicht die Möglichkeit und überall On zu sein ist nicht mein Ding.
Ich habe ja nix gegen Werbung und der Adblocker ist hier locker eingestellt. Es hat sich zum Glück ja einiges in dem Bereich gebessert nur würde dann noch jemand für Abhilfe sorgen wenn die Werbung doch wieder plärrt, sich nicht wegklicken lässt oder verschoben wichtige Bereiche verdeckt?


----------



## Scholdarr (11. April 2016)

Ich sags ja, PCGH bräuchte ein richtiges Onlineabo, das den Namen auch verdient. Und darüber hinaus auch die Möglichkeit, Einzelartikel und -inhalte kostenpflichtig zu beziehen. Dann werden alle hochwertigen Artikel und Inhalte hinter die Paywall gesetzt und gut ist. Die Deutschen sollen endlich mal lernen, dass auch im Internet gute Angebote nicht kostenlos sind. Und ich persönlich halte ein direktes Entgeld für viel ehrlicher, fairer und transparenter als Werbung. Denn eigentlich sollte der Content ja für den tatsächlichen Kunden gemacht werden und nicht etwa für die Werbung oder? Bei einem Entgeldmodell bzw. einem richtigen Abo werden die Inhalte wieder direkt für die zahlende Kundschaft gemacht und werden damit fast automatisch hochwertiger und besser. Bei einem Werbemodell hingegen regiert der Clickbait, d.h. es werden vor allem Inhalte produziert, die möglichst sensationell sind, um viele Klicks abzugreifen, was wiederum den Werbeeinnahmen zugute kommt. Wer möchte, dass die PCGH besseren Content anbietet, MUSS imo eigentlich für eine Online-Paywall sein. Werbefinanzierte Angebote helfen hingegen niemandem - außer der Werbeindustrie. Der interessierte Kunde muss sich mit aufdringlicher Werbung rumschlagen und bekommt gleichzeitig immer mehr effektheischenden und billigen Content auf BILD-Niveau vorgesetzt, der Redakteur hingegen muss darauf hoffen, dass die Inhalte billig genug sind, damit sie auch oft genug geklickt werden, und gleichzeitig darauf hoffen, dass möglichst wenige Leute einen Adblocker nutzen. Dabei ist Werbung als Mittelsmann zwischen Kunde und Anbieter gar nicht nötig, gäbe es ein faires, transparentes und attraktives Entgeldmodell, das die Verhältnisse zwischen Leser und Redakteur genau regelt...

Wir als Leser und Kunden sollten uns echt mal darüber klar werden, was uns eigentlich wichtig ist und wie wir das finanziell entgelten möchten. Wollen wir hochwertigen Content, der speziell für uns gemacht wird und der auf den Punkt und ohne Werbeablenkung präsentiert wird? Dann ist eine werbebasierte Plattform der falsche Ansatz, denn das gibt es hier nicht wirklich. Klar, es ist "kostenlos", aber das kann ja wohl nicht alles sein, worauf es einem ankommt, oder? Diese elende Geiz-ist-geil Mentalität ist imo echt eine traurige Sache...


----------



## KGX (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Einzelartikel und -inhalte kostenpflichtig zu beziehen.


so etwas würde mich interessieren

weil Abos wie GS+ finde ich nutzlos
35€ nur für die Werbung bezahlt


----------



## cryon1c (11. April 2016)

KGX schrieb:


> also ich sehe zwei Videos
> oben und rechts beide außerhalb vom Text
> 
> und auch einige kleine Anzeigen
> ...



Werbung die nicht unbedingt was mit dem Thema zu tun hat - ja. Vor allem wenn sich das ganze auch noch durch ein Printmagazin finanziert. Ich gebe gerne was drauf und gugge mir auch gerne passende Werbung an.


----------



## Cuddleman (11. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die Argumentation, warum mit wachsenden Abo-Aufkommen die Preise sinken müssen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, sorry.
> 
> Aber anyway, über künftige Preise oder Ähnliches zu reden ist jetzt sowieso noch nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt.



Ich beschreibe es mal so:

Das ist wie bei der Butter, je mehr diese konsumiert wird, auch bei der Konkurrenz, desto billiger wird diese.
Zwischenzeitlich gabs die mal für kurze Zeit für 99 €Cent und jetzt sind wir wieder regelmäßig deutlich unter 80€cent.

Ja, Thilo, auch ich habe den Tracking-Schutz im IE schon eine Weile nicht mehr an und kann sagen, das die aufdringliche Werbung wohl Geschichte ist.
Man kann die PCGH-Seite wieder ohne Werbeaufregungsszenario genießen.
Da du das selbst angesprochen hast, stellt sich mir die Frage, warum ein Abo, wenn man PCGH online auch ohne, vernünftig nutzen kann?
Wer ein Geschäft hauptsächlich auf Werbeeinnahmen aufbaut, hat was falsch gemacht, oder nicht?
Das durch entsprechende Mittel, der Protest durch nicht konsumieren so krass ausfällt, kommt ja nicht von ungefähr!

Archiv-Daten allein, können keinen ausreichenden Grund bieten, da man den Artikeln der 6 Anfangsjahre, heut zu Tage kaum was praktisches mehr abgewinnen kann, außer man baut sich einen Retro-PC.
 Dessen notwendiges Betriebssystemen, versteht sich mit aktueller Software nur rudimentär.
 Eine alltagstaugliche Nutzung ist eher unwahrscheinlich.
Ich bin der Meinung, das der gerade mal die letzten 3, max. 5 Jahre noch einen Mehrwert aus dem Archiv hervorbringen, aber der allermeiste Kram davon ist letztlich totes Kapital.
Das kann gerne in den Sonderheften aufleben, um z.B. den kommenden Generationen einen geschichtlichen Überblick zu geben, wie es damals war.
Dafür ist die Zeit zu schnelllebig geworden!
PCGH setzt ja, in dem Sinne, selbst die Artikel zu 90% nach Vorwärts und nur gelegentlich mal etwas Rückwärts für einen Rückblick.

Eine klare Aussage, z.B. "Wir benötigen mehr Geld, um unsere Redakteure und die im Hintergrund agierenden Mitarbeiter ausreichend zu bezahlen" ist besser, als die werbefreie Nutzung in den Vordergrund zu stellen.

*Zitat: "Ab voraussichtlich Mai bekommen auch Adblocker-User Werbung zu sehen".
*
Ich frage mich, wo steht in den allgm. Geschäftsbedingungen, das der Nutzer verpflichtet ist Werbung zu konsumieren, die zum größten Teil nicht mal einen Bezug zu PCGH aufweist(hier ist die Print-Ausgabe vorbildlich) , außer man nimmt Autowerbung als weithergebrachten Aufhänger für F1-Simulation, oder Grand Tourismo.
Dann kann man auch für die Battlefield-Game-Serie, oder ArmA,  die Werbung der Waffenlobby einbinden! (oh, weh, da muß dann das FSK beachten)
Als hauptsächlicher Printleser, würde es mir schwer fallen alle Varianten zu nutzen und gerade als Abo? 
Die Printversion ist zu jeder Zeit an jedem Ort lesbar, die App geht nur, wenn ausreichend mobiles Netz vorhanden ist, für mich fast nicht nutzbar, wenn ich im Fernreisezug die Zeit zum lesen habe, dank der abschirmenden Wagonscheiben fehlen da 25-50% für den mobilen Datenempfang. 
Bei Arbeitspausen stehe ich meistens in der Wallachei und drehe dann nur Däumchen. 

Ich war bisher begeistert, das es bisher nicht nötig war und hoffentlich nicht zum Zwang wird, Abonnent zu werden.
Da bezahle ich lieber mehr fürs Heft! 
Könnt ihr hundertprozentig garantieren, das PCGH nicht noch mal in Schwierigkeiten gerät und tatsächlich sensible Userdaten abhanden kommen können?
Das kann dann wohl "ZAM" beantworten.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich sags ja, PCGH bräuchte ein richtiges Onlineabo, das den Namen auch verdient. Und darüber hinaus auch die Möglichkeit, Einzelartikel und -inhalte kostenpflichtig zu beziehen. Dann werden alle hochwertigen Artikel und Inhalte hinter die Paywall gesetzt und gut ist. Die Deutschen sollen endlich mal lernen, dass auch im Internet gute Angebote nicht kostenlos sind. Und ich persönlich halte ein direktes Entgeld für viel ehrlicher, fairer und transparenter als Werbung. Denn eigentlich sollte der Content ja für den tatsächlichen Kunden gemacht werden und nicht etwa für die Werbung oder? Bei einem Entgeldmodell bzw. einem richtigen Abo werden die Inhalte wieder direkt für die zahlende Kundschaft gemacht und werden damit fast automatisch hochwertiger und besser. Bei einem Werbemodell hingegen regiert der Clickbait, d.h. es werden vor allem Inhalte produziert, die möglichst sensationell sind, um viele Klicks abzugreifen, was wiederum den Werbeeinnahmen zugute kommt. Wer möchte, dass die PCGH besseren Content anbietet, MUSS imo eigentlich für eine Online-Paywall sein. Werbefinanzierte Angebote helfen hingegen niemandem - außer der Werbeindustrie. Der interessierte Kunde muss sich mit aufdringlicher Werbung rumschlagen und bekommt gleichzeitig immer mehr effektheischenden und billigen Content auf BILD-Niveau vorgesetzt, der Redakteur hingegen muss darauf hoffen, dass die Inhalte billig genug sind, damit sie auch oft genug geklickt werden, und gleichzeitig darauf hoffen, dass möglichst wenige Leute einen Adblocker nutzen. Dabei ist Werbung als Mittelsmann zwischen Kunde und Anbieter gar nicht nötig, gäbe es ein faires, transparentes und attraktives Entgeldmodell, das die Verhältnisse zwischen Leser und Redakteur genau regelt...
> 
> Wir als Leser und Kunden sollten uns echt mal darüber klar werden, was uns eigentlich wichtig ist und wie wir das finanziell entgelten möchten. Wollen wir hochwertigen Content, der speziell für uns gemacht wird und der auf den Punkt und ohne Werbeablenkung präsentiert wird? Dann ist eine werbebasierte Plattform der falsche Ansatz, denn das gibt es hier nicht wirklich. Klar, es ist "kostenlos", aber das kann ja wohl nicht alles sein, worauf es einem ankommt, oder? Diese elende Geiz-ist-geil Mentalität ist imo echt eine traurige Sache...


-Glaubwürdigkeit des NoClickbait: Bio konnte auch nur (halbwechs) etabliert werden, weil man sich halbwegs sicher sein kann, dass am Ende das drin ist, was draufsteht. (wobei da ja auch in der letzten Zeit einige Sabotage begehen) Gleiches gibt es auch in zig anderen Bereichen.
Wenn jemand ein Jahr im Vorraus Geld gibt, muss man sich auch sicher sein können, das am Ende kein Clickbait drinne ist! Bei der Gamestar gibt es ja weiterhin Clickbait, Gamestar-Plus-User bekommen keine clickbaitfreie Newsversionen usw. Würde man hingegen ein NoClickbait-Versprechen abgeben, irgendwas heftiges, z.B.: Geld-Zurück-Garantie, falls das Magazin eine einzige News pro Monat bringen würde, die man als Clickbait bezeichnen könnte und man würde daraus ein Label kreeiren, dann wäre ich von Day1 dabei.
-Premiumqualität durch Userorientierung: Ich hätte zum Beispiel gerne Benchmarks zu diversen Rand-, Nischen-, Whatevertiteln. Einfach gefühlt zwanzig mal mehr Benchmarks als reine Datengrundlage, auch gerne mal von anspruchsloseren Spielen. Und darauf basierend auch Exkurse von wegen wie gut sich Hardware der Last anpasst und so weiter.
-Premiumqualität des Website-Codes, -Layouts, usw.: Wenn, dann richtig. 24€ für ein Jahr sind nicht viel, wenn man dafür eine in jeder Hinsicht toll gemachte Website bekommt, die sich stetig weiterentwickelt. Bekommt man die nicht, mag es zwar billig sein, aber nicht preiswert!
-Revolution der Medien: Eigentlich ist das Heft in meinen Augen überholt---GameStarAbo habe ich zum Beispiel nur, weil ich die Seitengestaltung der Artikel bedeutend schicker und somit am Ende angenehmer zu lesen finde als auf der Website. Wäre gut, wenn man da irgendeine Möglichkeit der cleveren Fusion finden würde!


Eine Problematik deckt das gesamte aber immer noch nicht ab: Ich kann nicht für jede Seite zahlen, die ich nutze. Also schon in geringem Maße, das ist klar, aber keine 24€ im Jahr für CB, Golem, PCGH, Gamestar, 3DCenter, ...
...wenn jeder die haben will, dann geht es einfach nicht! Da würde in meinen Fall dann CB, Golem, Heise, Hardwareluxx, Tom usw. runterfallen---dafür schaue ich mir die zu selten an! Und so wird es auch Leute geben, die keine 24€ für PCGH zahlen werden, weil es halt nicht eines ihrer wichtigen Magazine ist...
Das ließe sich bloß durch VERDAMMT ausgefeilte PayWhatYouWantButBeForcedToPayEnough-Mechanismen aushebeln. Und sowas zu entwickeln dauert sicher über ein Jahrzehnt...


Mit all dem verbundener Aufruf@PCGH: Wenn ihr das macht, dann doch bitte mit irgendeiner Crowdfunding-ähnlichen Methode, bei der man sieht, dass das eigene Geld auch wirklich etwas bewirkt. Geld abdrücken und am Ende bewegt sich doch nichts wäre in meinen Augen ein Katastrophe!


----------



## KGX (11. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Werbung die nicht unbedingt was mit dem Thema zu tun hat - ja. Vor allem wenn sich das ganze auch noch durch ein Printmagazin finanziert. Ich gebe gerne was drauf und gugge mir auch gerne passende Werbung an.



solange es nicht wie bei der Gamestar ist
mi der "Ich weiß, was du willst"-Werbung 

die natürlich nur bei Adblock Nutzern kommt


----------



## Brehministrator (12. April 2016)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> *Zitat: "Ab voraussichtlich Mai bekommen auch Adblocker-User Werbung zu sehen".
> *
> Ich frage mich, wo steht in den allgm. Geschäftsbedingungen, das der Nutzer verpflichtet ist Werbung zu konsumieren



Nur mal zu diesem einen Punkt: Wenn du die Webseite aufrufst, gehst du keinen Vertrag mit PCGH ein. Dementsprechend gibt es auch keine allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, weil es schlichtweg nicht zu einem Geschäft gekommen ist  Wenn PCGH sagt, dass sie in Zukunft Werbung schalten, die der Adblocker nicht mehr rausfiltern kann, dann ist das halt so. Man hat als Nutzer dann nur die Wahl, ob man unter diesen Konditionen das Angebot weiter nutzt, oder halt nicht. Aber die Möglichkeit, da irgendwas anzufechten, besteht nicht.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Könnt ihr hundertprozentig garantieren, das PCGH nicht noch mal in  Schwierigkeiten gerät und tatsächlich sensible Userdaten abhanden kommen  können?



Niemand kann so etwas 100%ig garantieren, natürlich nicht. Aber was sind denn in diesem Zusammenhang "sensible Nutzerdaten"? Wenn du z.B. per PayPal zahlst, dann ist es nur deine Mail-Adresse, nichts weiter. Die dürfte nicht so sensibel sein. Das wäre z.B. eine Variante, bequem für ein ganzes Jahr das Webseiten-Abo zu buchen.

Selbst wenn du z.B. per Dauerauftrag oder Einzugsermächtigung zahlst, sind deine sensiblen Nutzerdaten lediglich deine IBAN. Die gibst du in jedem Supermarkt und an jeder Tankstelle bei EC-Kartenzahlung preis  Ich würde das also nicht überdramatisieren.

*Wirklich *sensible und interessante Nutzerdaten sind dein Internet-Surfverhalten und deine Artikel-Vorlieben, die von moderner Werbung ausgelesen und nachverfolgt werden. Wenn du durch das Webseiten-Abo keine solchen Tracker mehr ausgeliefert bekommst, ist das ein sehr großer Zugewinn an Datenschutz und Privatsphäre


----------



## mcmrc1 (12. April 2016)

Faszinierend wenn ich für jede Seite zahlen würde die ich besuche im Internet dann ist es das Einzige für was ich geld ausgeben würde...
Mitlerweile scheint alles darauf aufzubauen einen Monatlichen beitrag zu bezahlen um es nutzen zu können...
Wie weit soll das gehn?

Man Zahlt schon monatlich für
Auto, Wohnung, Internet ,Handy, GEZ, Strom und und und
Jetz noch Internet Seiten, Evtl Spiele Abos wie von EA..


Außerdem ist es heutzutage kaum mehr möglich ohne ADblocker zu surfen
Und auch Programm installationen bei einem neu aufgesetzten Windows
und nach installation von allen Standard Programnmen ist das System von Werbe Leisten
Werbungs Appz und Spyware verseucht wenn man bei jeder App nur auf
weiter klicken würde beim Installieren....
Von Emails ganz zu schweigen.. Echte Mails 5 im Monat.. Werbe Mails 50...
Man wird regelrecht Verfolgt und gestalkt von Werbung...Selbst wenn ich 
an mein Auto geh und schon wieder ein Flyer an der Scheibe klebt von
irgendeiner Werkstatt die mein Auto will ...

Ich persönlich kaufe und werde niemals auf einen Werbebanner
klicken um ein Produkt zu kaufen...und dadurch verdient Ihr Geld oder ? 
Dann kann es euch auch egal sein ob die Werbung mir angezeigt wird
oder nicht....

Der Markt ist übersättigt mit Werbung....deswegen würde ich lieber monatlich
an Adblock Geld bezahlen statt mir Werbung anzeigen zu lassen...aber ob ich das
Geld dafür habe nach all den Abos die man abschließen soll weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Scholdarr (12. April 2016)

mcmrc1 schrieb:


> Wie weit soll das gehn?
> 
> Man Zahlt schon monatlich für
> Auto, Wohnung, Internet ,Handy, GEZ, Strom und und und
> Jetz noch Internet Seiten, Evtl Spiele Abos wie von EA..



Du bist schon ein ganz armer Kerl, dass du für alle diese Dinge, für die jemand anderes gearbeitet hat, Geld bezahlen musst. Ist ja unerhört! Schließlich stellst du deine Arbeitskraft auch völlig unentgeltlich zur Verfügung und lebst alleine von Luft und Liebe. Die Redakteure bei der PCGH sollen sich mal nicht so anstellen. Wo kömenwir denn da hin, wenn die Schreiberlinge jetzt plötzlich anfangen, für ihre Arbeit Geld zu verlangen? Im Internet! Dabei steht es doch im Grundgesetz, dass im Internet alles kostenlos ist! Oder?



> Dann kann es euch auch egal sein ob die Werbung mir angezeigt wird oder nicht....


Süß, wie naiv und unwissend manche sind...

Aber nein, es ist nicht egal. Ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## Laudian (12. April 2016)

mcmrc1 schrieb:


> Faszinierend wenn ich für jede Seite zahlen würde die ich besuche im Internet dann ist es das Einzige für was ich geld ausgeben würde...



Musst du ja gar nicht, du kannst dir auch weiterhin die Version der Seite mit Werbung anzeigen lassen.
Nur irgendwie müssen die Redakteure ihr Geld verdienen, für Lau ist nicht.

Und Werbefreiheit kauft man sich dann eben für die 2-3 meistbesuchten Seiten.


----------



## zotac2012 (12. April 2016)

Ich halte diesen Weg, das plötzlich alle Online Seiten und jetzt sprechen wir mal nur im Bereich PC eine Abo-Gebühr einführen, für den falschen Weg und über kurz oder lang wird es dazu führen, das die Besucherzahlen sinken werden. Warum, weil man sich genau überlegt, welcher Seite man dann ein gewisses Kapital zur Verfügung stellt, man kann einfach nicht alle unterstützen. Wenn ich hier lese, wie manche Juhu oder Na Endlich rufen, dann kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Mal sehen ob genau diese Leute immer noch Juhu und Na Endlich rufen, wenn YouTube, Kicker Online,  Facebook und wie sie alle heißen, auch ein Abo einführen. 

Andererseits müsste ich mich ja auch freuen, denn da ich ja auch Musik mache und diese meist auf Online Portalen zum Null Tarif anbiete, wird man sich genau anschauen, was so im Internet los ist und die Entwicklung verfolgen. Dann wird es kostenfreie Musik demnächst nicht mehr zum downloaden geben, denn auch wir Künstler leben nicht nur von Luft und Liebe. Und dann haben wir endlich das Internet, was viele Geschäftsleute schon immer wollten, das man für alles und jedes zahlt. Traurig stimmt mich natürlich dann wiederum, das viele die wirtschaftlich Benachteiligt sind [Menschen die Sozialleistungen beziehen, Arbeitslose, Hartz IVler usw.] sich dann ein Internet nicht mehr leisten können und somit ihr letztes Fenster in die Außenwelt das noch geblieben ist, nun auch noch geschlossen wird.

Und wenn dann noch die User die ein Abo haben gekennzeichnet werden, dann haben wir auch endlich das Zweiklassen-Forum und wer unbequeme Fragen stellt oder alles hinterfragt und kein Abo Besitzer ist, der muss schweigen oder gehen? Eine Abo - Gebühr ist natürlich der einfachste Weg um an Geld zu kommen, nicht sehr Kreativ und meist auch nicht sehr langlebig. In der heutigen Zeit, wäre mir da ein Crowdfunding System auch wesentlich lieber und sympathischer und man würde so auch bestimmt genügend willige finden, die eine Online Seite die ihnen gefällt, auch unterstützen. Ich würde ein freiwilliges Engagement wie ein Crowdfunding immer einer Zwangsabgabe wie einem Abo vorziehen, aber die Zukunft wird uns zeigen, wohin der Weg führt.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. April 2016)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Ich halte diesen Weg, das plötzlich alle Online Seiten und jetzt sprechen wir mal nur im Bereich PC eine Abo-Gebühr einführen, für den falschen Weg und über kurz oder lang wird es dazu führen, das die Besucherzahlen sinken werden. Warum, weil man sich genau überlegt, welcher Seite man dann ein gewisses Kapital zur Verfügung stellt, man kann einfach nicht alle unterstützen. Wenn ich hier lese, wie manche Juhu oder Na Endlich rufen, dann kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Mal sehen ob genau diese Leute immer noch Juhu und Na Endlich rufen, wenn YouTube, Kicker Online,  Facebook und wie sie alle heißen, auch ein Abo einführen.



Wieder einer, der es nicht verstanden hat. Es wird keine verpflichtende "Abo-Gebühr" eingeführt. Man kann die Seite nach wie vor genauso weiter nutzen wie bisher, sprich kostenfrei, aber mit Werbung. Es gibt nun jedoch eine kostenpflichtige Möglichkeit, eben diese Werbung zu entfernen.



> Und dann haben wir endlich das Internet, was viele Geschäftsleute schon immer wollten, das man für alles und jedes zahlt.


Nein. Dann wird es ein Internet geben, in dem für hochwertigen Content durchaus Geld verlangt werden DARF, ohne dass manche gleich den Weltuntergang beschreien. Nichts hält einen jedoch davon ab, nach wie vor auf Werbung zu setzen oder Dinge einfach generell kostenfrei anzubieten. Das eine schließt das andere keineswegs aus. 

Vielleicht sollte Computec die Printausgabe aber zukünftig auch gratis verteilen. Damit die Benachteiligten der Gesellschaft auch was davon haben...


----------



## zotac2012 (12. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wieder einer, der es nicht verstanden hat. Es wird keine verpflichtende "Abo-Gebühr" eingeführt. Man kann die Seite nach wie vor genauso weiter nutzen wie bisher, sprich kostenfrei, aber mit Werbung. Es gibt nun jedoch eine kostenpflichtige Möglichkeit, eben diese Werbung zu entfernen.



Ich habe das schon verstanden. Man muss aber auch nichts schön reden, wenn Du ein Abo abschließt, dann geht das nur für 6. bzw. 12. Monate. Somit bist Du gezwungen/verpflichtet auf diese Zeit [man zahlt ja auch im voraus] und kannst nicht sagen ich will aber z.B. nur einen Monat. Das ist ein Abo Zwang und nichts anderes, wenn man dann noch im gleichen Atemzug mitteilt, das wenn das Abo eingeführt wurde, die User die kein Abo nutzen und Adblocker verwenden, dann trotzdem zur Werbung genötigt werden, hat das schon ein Geschmäckle. Aber es sind ja schon Bestrebungen im Gange, auch dieses mit entsprechenden Tools zu unterbinden, um einer Nötigung entgegen zu wirken.

Ich verstehe natürlich warum man so etwas wie ein Abo einführt, zum einen um die Seite und deren Mitarbeiter zu finanzieren und bei einem Abo von 6. bzw. 12. Monaten, eine gewisse Planungssicherheit zu haben. Aber das vermehrt User den Adblocker verwenden, geschieht ja nicht um Mutwillig einem Onlineportal zu schaden, sondern weil viele Onlineportale es mit der Werbung so dermaßen übertrieben haben, das es einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat im Internet zu surfen.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nein. Dann wird es ein Internet geben, in dem für hochwertigen Content durchaus Geld verlangt werden DARF, ohne dass manche gleich den Weltuntergang beschreien.


Und wer legt denn fest, welches Portal ein hochweriges Content anbietet und wie genau sieht denn ein hochwertiges Content aus? Ich finanziere eine Seite, weil mir diese gefällt und im besten Falle noch interessante Informationen wie auch gute Unterhaltung bietet, das muss nicht immer hochwertig sein.


----------



## Oromis16 (12. April 2016)

Was habt ihr denn alle gegen Clickbaits? Der Videothumbnail oben rechts hübscht die Seite doch richtig auf 

Es liegt nun mal in der Art des Artikelschreibers eine möglichst lockende Überschrift zu verfassen, denn selbst wenns nicht um Geld geht will man, dass es gelesen wird


----------



## h_tobi (12. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> ...........
> Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was daran so unverständlich ist. Heft = Heft und Online = Online



Denk mal drüber nach, woher "Online" sein Material bekommt und woher die alten PDFs (Hefte!) im Online-Abo her kommen.....

Heft = Heft und Online = 2/3 Heftinhalt und 1/3 News aus dem Internet, wovon von dem 1/3 = gefühlte 89% Handy und Konsolen"Müll"-News sind.... 

Auch deswegen bevorzuge ich die Print zum vollen Preis und finanziere indirekt einen Teil der Onlineartikel mit.

Wenn Digital, dann ohne Zugang zu den Print-PDFs, oder den gleichen Preis verlangen. Im Heft ist ja immer noch Werbung enthalten.

Die Medaille hat immer 2 Seiten, nur scheinst du nur auf deine zu sehen (bestehen).

Wenn Digital wirklich die Zukunft ist, kann die Print Ära beendet werden! Die Abos werden dann bei allen Doppelusern massiv wegbrechen!


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. April 2016)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn alle gegen Clickbaits? Der Videothumbnail oben rechts hübscht die Seite doch richtig auf
> 
> Es liegt nun mal in der Art des Artikelschreibers eine möglichst lockende Überschrift zu verfassen, denn selbst wenns nicht um Geld geht will man, dass es gelesen wird


Am Ende könnte dabei halt so etwas rauskommen:
Fur Sie geklickt (3) — BILDblog
Und ja, das ist hier (bisher) weniger ein Problem als z.B. auf Gamestar---aber wehrt den Anfängen!


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2016)

Habe ein Print Abo, für einen € ,ehr werde ich auf das Print/Digital-Kombi Abo umstellen damit ich die nervige Dreckswerbung los bin.

Bravo PCGH Team. Bin froh das ihr das in die Wege geleitet habt.


----------



## DerBusch13 (12. April 2016)

Für die paar € werde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch das Abo zu legen


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2016)

Ja, wenn ich dafür diesen lästigen Mist los bin 

Schweizer Geldanlage 12% Prozent Rendite!!!, ... Mit diesem Trick verdient Student 850€ am Tag...! 

Lauter so einen Driss wird da beworben


----------



## stuxcom (12. April 2016)

2,50€ im monat?
so gut wie aboniert!

und ja ich nutze adblock aber auf pcgh deaktiviert, also sehe ich die tolle ekl werbung


----------



## Löschzwerg (12. April 2016)

h_tobi schrieb:


> ...und 1/3 News aus dem Internet...



Das ist eigentlich ein guter Punkt. Ich bin mittlerweile größtenteils auf anderen Seiten unterwegs und wenn ich mir dann die News von PCGH ansehe, dann finde ich nichts neues mehr und "eigene" News (entweder durch eigene Quellen oder gute Recherche) sind leider selten. Mir werden zu viele News einfach nur abgeschrieben und dann nur ungenügend aufbereitet (leider).

Beispiel 3DC: Leo erfasst dort die "großen" News und würzt diese ordentlich mit seiner eigenen Meinung. Hinzu kommt der große Input aus der Community.

Solange es diese guten, "kostenlosen" (3DC: die Werbung ist gering und nicht nervig, die Website zudem pfeilschnell) Inhalte gibt, sehe ich für mich persönlich wenig Anlass Geld für ein Abo zu zahlen. Wenn etwas Punkten kann bei PCGH, dann die richtigen Online Artikel (aktuell z.B. Carrizo und Quantum Break Analyse) oder Artikel aus dem Heft. Aber auch hier gibt es Alternativen im Netz.

PCGH ist halt irgendwie Heft (gut) + Online "drangeflanscht" und ich denke genau hier wird auf Dauer das Problem liegen. In meinen Augen muss der Onlineauftritt schlanker, kompakter werden (z.B. CB) und mehr Tiefe bieten.


----------



## Shurchil (12. April 2016)

> Ab voraussichtlich Mai bekommen auch Adblocker-User Werbung zu sehen



War eine schöne Zeit hier auf PCGH(X). 

Hoffentlich fallt ihr damit richtig schön auf die Nase. Denn ich persönlich (nicht, dass es wen kümmern würde) werde dann PCGH meiden, sowie euch bei Facebook und Co. disliken.


Machts gut.


----------



## zotac2012 (12. April 2016)

stuxcom schrieb:


> und ja ich nutze adblock aber auf pcgh deaktiviert, also sehe ich die tolle ekl werbung



Ja EKL / Ballistik / MSI / ASUS und was es sonst noch gibt ist ja auch OK, aber Video Werbung  oder Werbung mit diesen bewegten Bildern nervt einfach nur. Es gibt aber auch hier auf PCGH genug Werbung die mal so gar nichts mit PC im weitesten Sinne zu tun hat.

Hier mal ein Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch um meinen guten Willen zu zeigen, weil mir PCGH so ganz gut gefällt und ich vor allem auch die Tutorial Hardware Videos mag [auch wenn ich mir manchmal eine Präsentation etwas lebendiger vostellen könnte ] werde ich den AdBlocker hier auf PCGH deaktivieren. Ich könnte mir auch ein Abo [damit bei PCGH keiner am Hungertuch nagen muss] vorstellen, allerdings nur wenn man zunächst einmal die Möglichkeit hat, ein Schnupper Abo von einem Monat zu bekommen. Einfach um zu sehen ob mir das gefällt, was da von PCGH angeboten wird. Alles weitere wird sich ja dann zeigen.....


----------



## Markus Wollny (12. April 2016)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Könnt ihr hundertprozentig garantieren, das PCGH nicht noch mal in Schwierigkeiten gerät und tatsächlich sensible Userdaten abhanden kommen können?
> Das kann dann wohl "ZAM" beantworten.



Ich werde versuchen, das so transparent wie möglich zu beantworten. Die angesprochenen Vorfälle liegen jetzt knapp vier Jahre zurück. Seitdem hat die Anzahl der Angriffe auf unsere Systeme nicht eben abgenommen. Der Unterschied ist, dass wir inzwischen eine ganze Reihe von Maßnahmen ergriffen haben, um die Erfolgsaussichten maximal einzuschränken und diese Maßnahmen waren bislang jedenfalls absolut wirksam, es gab seither keine weiteren Vorfälle. Eine 100%ige Sicherheit für die Zukunft können wir allerdings nicht garantieren - die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass selbst wenn man alle eigenen Lücken geschlossen hat, trotzdem noch Bruchstellen vorhanden sind, da eben der überwiegende Teil der eingesetzten Software von Dritten stammt - ob und Heartbleed (OpenSSL-Bug, betraf uns wg. Loadbalancing-Setup zufälligerweise nicht) oder eingeschleuste Backdoors in der Lizenzprüfung eines (inzwischen allerdings nicht mehr verwendeten) SEO-Plugins fürs Forum.

ABER - und das ist wichtig: Wir speichern eben aus diesem Grund selbst keine sensiblen Userdaten, wenn man mal von den E-Mail-Adressen absieht. Die Zahlungsabwicklung erfolgt ausschließlich über Dienstleister (unser Abo-Dienstleister DPV bzw. Payment-Dienstleister für künftig geplante Zeitpässe). Wir bekommen von irgendwelchen Zahlungsdaten rein gar nichts zu sehen, das läuft niemals über unsere Server, landet also nicht einmal irgendwo im RAM eines unserer Webserver, geschweige denn in irgendeinem Logfile oder einer Datenbank. Wir machen zwar in Bezug auf IT-Sicherheit definitiv unsere Hausaufgaben, doch die genannten Dienstleister haben da noch deutlich ausgefeiltere Schutzmechanismen am Start, wie Wep Application Firewalls, umfangreiche Intrusion Detection Systeme und ähnliches, die sich für uns betriebswirtschaftlich schlicht nicht rechnen würden und für die uns auch die Personal-Ressourcen fehlen.

Wir achten schon aus eigenem Interesse sehr darauf, dass wir mit Euren Daten sparsam und sorgsam umgehen, daher wird so etwas auch in Zukunft nie direkt über uns laufen, da wir einfach absolut sicherstellen wollen, dass für alles was in irgendeiner Form sensibel sein könnte, der maximal mögliche Schutzlevel gewährleistet ist - das neben der täglichen Arbeit zur Pflege und Weiterentwicklung unserer Webseiten einfach "nebenher" zu erledigen, wäre da mit Sicherheit nicht der richtige Weg. Um die Sicherheit Eurer Daten müsst Ihr Euch daher im Rahmen des Online-Abos definitiv keine Sorgen machen.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2016)

Lyta schrieb:


> Wäre bereit für das Online Abo zu bezahlen, wenn die mobile Version der Seite noch überarbeitet wird. Seit kurzem sieht man nur noch die erste Seite, der Button " ältere Meldungen" fehlt und die richtige Seite ist dank Werbung auf dem Handy echt anstrengend.
> Es wäre auch schön direkt von der mobilen Seite aus zu kommentieren.



Unsere Webentwicklung sagt: Auf der Startseite gab es den Button noch nie, da dort mehrere Ticker untereinander laufen können. Den Button gab's und gibt es weiterhin in den einzelnen Artikelrubriken, z.B. unter Hardware- und Spiele-News bei PCGH - bei PCGH laufen dort alle Artikel durch, da das bei uns die einzige Artikelrubrik ist.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. April 2016)

Shurchil schrieb:


> War eine schöne Zeit hier auf PCGH(X).
> 
> Hoffentlich fallt ihr damit richtig schön auf die Nase. Denn ich persönlich (nicht, dass es wen kümmern würde) werde dann PCGH meiden, sowie euch bei Facebook und Co. disliken.
> 
> Machts gut.



Von nichts kommt nichts, das müssen wir alle im Leben lernen, früher oder später.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Kusanar (12. April 2016)

PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> @PCGH
> Ihr solltet unbedingt einführen, dass es angezeigt wird, wenn man zahlt. Sternchen, andere Namenfarbe oder ähnliches. Dann wird es sich viel schneller durchsetzen.



NEIN. Definitiv NEIN. Wir haben schon genug 2-Klassen-Gesellschaften. Ich möchte hier nicht als "Nestbeschmutzer" markiert werden (im Sinne von KEIN Sternchen), nur weil ich mein Magazin lieber wie bisher am Kiosk hole...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2016)

So. eine neue Runde mit interessanten Fragen. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Super Sache! Endlich bewegt sich was bei der PCGH. Da werde ich doch wohl mal wieder über eine Digitalabo nachdenken...
> 
> Den Gedanken von M4xw0lf kann ich mich allerdings nur anschließen, zeitnahe Onlineartikel und Videocontent online wäre noch mal eine deutliche Verbesserung.
> 
> App? Ich dachte, beim Digitalabo bekommt man eine PDF, die man dann natürlich auch auf allen digitalen Geräten lesen könnten sollte, inkl. WP.



Man bekommt als Verlagsabonnent "alles" digital: App-Zugang (iOS, Android, Kindle Fire), Webbrowser UND PDF. Neuerungen fur PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, Vorteile fur Abonnenten, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal [Update]



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Eure Print-Auflage bleibt nach dieser Aktion noch weiter bestehen, wenn ich sehe, wie viele Nutzer nun auf Digital umsteigen,
> befürchte ich, dass eure Auflage demnächst noch mehr einbrechen wird. Ende 2016 habt Ihr dann nur noch 10k (oder weniger)  Abonenten der Print und könnt den Laden dicht machen. (Sofern nicht langfristig geplant....)
> Für den Online Teil reicht dann die halbe Mannschaft, ich hoffe aber für euch, ich liege dieses Mal falsch.



Ja, da liegst Du falsch.  Ich lege jetzt nicht im Einzelnen dar, wer wo beim Handel oder bei der Digitalausgabe wie mitverdient, aber so ein Abo ist auf jeden Fall der "beste" Weg, uns zu unterstützen. 



sft211 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon seit Monaten kein Werbeblocker mehr auf Seiten auf den ich immer bin einfach weil die auch ihr Geld machen müssen das sollten mal einige User Beherzigen!



Auch das ist eine sehr gute Option, uns zu unterstützen.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Ihr reduziert eure Clickbait-Artikel auf ein Minimum und beschäftigt euch wieder mehr mit äh.. Hardware? Dann überlege ich ein Abo abzuschließen. Bei der jetzigen Qualität sieht es eher schlecht aus. Sehr schlecht.



War das eine Drohung? 



IronAngel schrieb:


> also ich habe den adblocker mittlerweile bei euch deaktiviert. Aber nur weil die Werbung mittlerweile auch ertragbar ist, es gab Zeiten da konnte man eure Seite ohne Adblocker garnicht ansteuern, weil ständig etwas aufgeplopt ist oder Texte  überschrieben wurden.
> 
> Über ein Online Abo denke ich aber trotzdem nach. *Bzw ich würde dann eher zum digitalen Abo greifen*.



*Das haben wir gehofft, ja.*


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. April 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> NEIN. Definitiv NEIN. Wir haben schon genug 2-Klassen-Gesellschaften. Ich möchte hier nicht als "Nestbeschmutzer" markiert werden (im Sinne von KEIN Sternchen), nur weil ich mein Magazin lieber wie bisher am Kiosk hole...


Niemand ist ein Nestbeschmutzer bzw. wird von mir (uns) so wahrgenommen, wenn er unser kostenloses Online-Angebot auch kostenlos nutzt. Ich (wir) würde es allerdings als fair empfinden, wenn im Gegenzug dafür das Finanzierungsmodell der Website nicht unterwandert wird.


----------



## Metalic (12. April 2016)

Werde mir definitiv kein Abo holen. Ich kaufe mir die Zeitschrift unregelmäßig wenn es Themen beinhaltet die mich interessieren. Das kommt leider nicht mehr so oft vor. 
Es mag sich zwar blöd anhören, aber mein Adblock und Ghostery bleiben hier an. 
Habe es einige Male probiert die Einstellungen zu lockern, aber meiner Erfahrung nach wird es nicht besser. Auch mit dem neuen Vermarkter. 
Und sobald irgendwelche Funktionen kommen, die Nichtzahler zu "brandmarken" oder anderweitig abzugrenzen, bin ich und einige andere denke ich weg.


----------



## Nathenhale (12. April 2016)

Kann mir wer sagen in welche der Spalten ich falle bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich das Kombi abo habe oder nur das Heft ABO


----------



## megalomon (12. April 2016)

Ich für meinen Teil bin durchaus dazu bereit einen kleinen Obolus zu entrichten.

Allerdings unter der Voraussetzung, das es keine Paywalls gibt wie sie z.B. bei Gamestar vorhanden sind und das dann auch wirklich die komplette Werbung entfernt wird, nicht so wie bei Bild (nein, ich lese den Mist nicht ).


----------



## BladerzZZ (12. April 2016)

Ich für meine Teil würde das kleine Abo abschließen um euch einfach zu Unterstützen der kleine Betrag macht jetzt nicht wirklich viel aus. Vielleicht werde ich auch mal über das Digital Abo nachdenken(hat aber noch seine Zeit). 
Zu hause benutze ich nur noch den Edge Browser der komplett nackt ist und somit keinen Adblocker besitzt dort würde mir die Seite ohne Werbung auf jedenfall zu gute kommen. In der Arbeit benutzte ich immer den Adblocker nicht wegen PCGH sondern im allgemeinen auch hierfür würde ich weiterhin den Adblocker benutzen aber trotzdem das Abo für 2,50 abschließen.


----------



## Lelwani (12. April 2016)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Niemand ist ein Nestbeschmutzer bzw. wird von mir (uns) so wahrgenommen, wenn er unser kostenloses Online-Angebot auch kostenlos nutzt. Ich (wir) würde es allerdings als fair empfinden, wenn im Gegenzug dafür das Finanzierungsmodell der Website nicht unterwandert wird.




dann sorgt dafür das die werbung nch überhand nimmt und 50% der seite mit werbung zugeknallt werden , nur erzählt man euch das schon ewig ... es interessiert nur niemanden....

hab mir früher monatlich euer heft gekauft ohne abo aber es wurde in meinen augen immer schlechter (mehr werbung themen fragwürdig)  deswegen tu ich das nicht mehr 
aber jetzt geht das auf der website genauso los na danke auch von mir gibts nix mehr und wirds auch nichts mehr geben.. aber das is euch ja sowieso egal.... bin nur mit sicherheit nich der einzige der so denkt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich würde sofort ein "Digitalabo" bzw. "Onlineabo" abschließen, wenn
> 
> a) Artikel ohne Zeitverzögerung sofort online erscheinen
> b) digitale Inhalte (z.B. Videos) sofort online verfügbar sind
> ...



Das (=irgendwann zeitnahe Auslieferung aller Fachartikel in einem geschützten Bereich, egal auf welchem Device) ist ganz bestimmt auch unser Ziel, aber so eine Lösung braucht riesigen Vorlauf, das macht man nicht mal eben zwischen 20 Uhr und Tagesschau. Ich persönlich bin froh, dass PCGH jetzt mal den beschriebenen Weg geht (als erstes im Hause Computec) und ich finde, mit dem Digitalabo bieten wir einen tollen Gegenwert - viel mehr als so manches Onlineabo von Webseiten. Dass die Entwicklung weitergehen muss, das ist klar.



alm0st schrieb:


> Rein als PDF fände ich persönlich etwas umständlich für unterwegs, alleine der Funktionalität wegen. Im Windows Store finde ich nur die Games 24 TV von Computec. Ich würde das digital Abo gerne nutzen, empfinde ich preislich als angemessen aber ohne App für mein Smartphone ist das leider ein Ausschlusskriterium.



Das Problem aktuell mit einer Windows-App sind die Bezahlmethoden. Da muss Microsoft nachbessern, da gibt es wohl zahlreiche Probleme. Die App ist wohl längst fertig. Aber ich bleibe bei dem Thema dran, versprochen.



floppyexe schrieb:


> Für mich steht fest: ich lege fest ob ich Werbung sehen möchte oder nicht. (....) Ach ja: Wie habt ihr alle bei BILD trompetet. Es ist lustig wenn man die Meinung Mancher hier mit deren Früherer vergleicht. Sehr wandlungsfähig...



Wir blocken keine Inhalte. Also verbietet sich der Vergleich zur Bild.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> PCGH wäre nicht die erste Zeitschrift, die wegen ewigen Beharrens auf ausgetretenen Pfaden und vergangenen Lösungen untergehen würde. Monatliche Printausgaben sind imo in der alten Form tot und langfristig nicht überlebensfähig. Imo kann eine monatliche Printausgabe langfristig nur eine Ergänzung(!) zu digitalen Inhalten sein, aber nicht das hauptsächliche Geschäftsmodell oder gar die eigentliche Geschäftsgrundlage. Das ist langfristig einfach nicht tragfähig. Die "digitale Option" sollte daher nicht stiefmütterlich behandelt werden, sondern zum Hauptstandbein ausgebaut werden, so intensiv und so früh wie möglich. Digital ist die Zukunft, auch wenn das manche hier nicht hören möchten.



Als PCGH 2000 gelaunched wurde, hat sich sogar der damalige Computerbild-Chefredakteur zu uns herabgelassen und gesagt, für so ein spitzes Thema sei kein Markt da.

15 Jahre später gibt es uns immer noch. Ich möchte nicht arrogant klingen, aber bei solchen (Welt-)Untergangsbeschwörungen habe ich mir mittlerweile eine gewisse Gelassenheit erarbeitet.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich liebe Papier und habe generell gerne etwas für mein Geld in der Hand. Das ich mich bisher nie zu einem Abo habe durchringen können liegt einfach daran das ich nicht permanent die DVD Ausgabe kaufe sondern nur wenn der Datenträger was für mich enthält. Mal sehen was passiert mit der Werbeflut



Es gibt keine "Werbeflut".


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. April 2016)

Lelwani schrieb:


> dann sorgt dafür das die werbung nch überhand  nimmt und 50% der seite mit werbung zugeknallt werden , nur erzählt man  euch das schon ewig ... es interessiert nur niemanden....
> 
> hab mir früher monatlich euer heft gekauft ohne abo aber es wurde in  meinen augen immer schlechter (mehr werbung themen fragwürdig)  deswegen  tu ich das nicht mehr
> aber jetzt geht das auf der website genauso los na danke auch von mir  gibts nix mehr und wirds auch nichts mehr geben.. aber das is euch ja  sowieso egal.... bin nur mit sicherheit nich der einzige der so  denkt.



Dass die Werbung im Heft zunimmt, stimmt immer noch nicht – der Markt für Print-Anzeigen ist seit Jahren rückläufig. Möglicherweise fällt die Werbung nur stärker auf, weil der Trend zu Stückel-Anzeigen in Artikeln geht (weniger ganze Seiten, die man überblättern kann). Das ist zumindest meine Vermutung.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Aveonik (12. April 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Print-Anzeigen sind meinem Wissen nach auch in den PDF-Versionen enthalten. Ansonsten bräuchten wir für das digitale Heft ja ein komplett neues Layout. Wie die Gewinnspanne bei Print und Digital aussieht und wie wichtig jeweils der Anteil der Werbung ist, weiß ich als Redakteur nicht. Aber ich fände es durchaus attraktiv, die derzeitige Auflage mit dem Online-Preis zu multiplizieren und fair unter allen aktiv an der Produktion Beteiligten aufzuteilen . Aber da hat der Eigentümer da wohl ein Wörtchen mitzureden und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, dann schätze ich den kostspieligen Vertrieb "auf toten Bäumen" auch privat und nehme da gerne ein paar Anzeigen für in Kauf



ein neuer Tag..und zuviele Posts um sie alle nachzulesen xD

Aber beim durchlesen kam hier ein Punkt an den ich enorm wichtig finde.

Die Werbung in den Print-Versionen..muss gestehen ich weis nicht wie schlimm es bei PCGH ist..aber grundsätzlich finde ich jede Werbung dort ist schon schlimm.

Nun wird online angeboten zu zahlen damit die Werbung weg ist, weil sonst wird durch die Werbung die entstehenden Onlinekosten ausgeglichen, oder zumindest reduziert. Verstehe ich.
Die Printausgabe wird so oder so bezahlt..warum ist dort also Werbung vorhanden, ich sehe echt nicht ein das ich mir Werbung "kaufe". Wenn ich mir eine DVD kaufe hab ich dort doch auch nicht im 20 Minuten takt Werbeeinblendungen?


Hier möchte ich das C'T Magazin anprangern, das ich selbst mal ein Abo hatte, es zum Glück abbestellt habe, aber über die Arbeit noch Zugang zu deren Magazinen, eines dieser Magazine bin ich einmal durchgegangen..Seite für Seite und habe gezählt...30% der Seiten waren ausschließlich Werbung und weitere 35% waren Seiten wo Artikel und Werbung gemischt waren.
Also Zahle ich mehr für Werbung als ich für eigentlichen Inhalt zahle..das kann nicht richtig sein.

PS: Das ist keine Kritik an PCGH selbst ( jedenfalls noch nicht  ), mehr ein allgemeines Statement das ich finde das Werbung in der Print garnichts zu suchen hat. ( Außer es gäbe eine Kostenlosausgabe  ) Ich habe die Print ( noch! ) nicht, aber das online-abo gestern abgeschlossen..ich werd ja sehen wieviel Werbung in der PDF-Print-dieeigentlichkeinpdfist vorhanden ist.

LG
Wolfi


----------



## lowskill (12. April 2016)

> *Ab voraussichtlich Mai bekommen auch Adblocker-User Werbung zu sehen*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (12. April 2016)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Niemand ist ein Nestbeschmutzer bzw. wird von mir (uns) so wahrgenommen, wenn er unser kostenloses Online-Angebot auch kostenlos nutzt. Ich (wir) würde es allerdings als fair empfinden, wenn im Gegenzug dafür das Finanzierungsmodell der Website nicht unterwandert wird.



Einerseits kann ich nix dagegen machen, dass mein Arbeitgeber eure Werbung schon mal am Gateway ausfiltert bzw. zusätzlich Adblocker standardmäßig installiert sind (die ich auch, mit meinen beschränkten Userrechten, nicht deinstallieren darf). In Zeiten, wo schon mal eine in die Webseite eingebettete Werbung Schadsoftware ausliefert (nix neues [*1] und eben erst wieder passiert [*2]), mache ich allerdings auch niemandem mehr einen Vorwurf, wenn er mit voller Absicht Werbung blockiert.

Andererseits:

Ich finanziere (indirekt) eure Webseite, und damit auch meine Nutzung des Forums, über das Printheft. Das hole ich mir 3 bis 5 mal im Jahr am Kiosk, je nach Inhalt auch mal öfter. Und im Heft gibt es auch jede Menge Werbung. Warum wird mir dann hier unterstellt, dass ich euer Finanzierungsmodell unterwandere? Ist die Webseite euer Hauptprodukt oder das Printheft?

Wenn die Webseite schon das neue Hauptprodukt sein und sich dementsprechend auch selbst erhalten sollte, ohne Querfinanzierung übers Heft, dann stellt doch bitte euer Vertriebsmodell für die Webseite entsprechend auf eine solide Basis. Euer Abomodell ist ein erster Schritt dazu (gegen das Abomodell habe ich prinzipiell auch nichts), jedoch in der Umsetzung noch verbesserungswürdig. Eine vernünftige Trennung zwischen Print (egal ob Papier oder Digital) und Webseite, dann ist auch klar, WAS ich mit meinem Geld finanziere. Den Vorschlag von Scholdarr fand ich z.B. interessant, da könnte man mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen 

Aber nur Geld zu bezahlen, um KEINE Werbung mehr zu sehen, erzeugt einfach den Eindruck, dass man eben auch nur das bezahlen würde: Eben KEINE Werbung. Dass mit dem vom Abomodell stammendem Geld eigentlich die Onlineinhalte finanziert werden, ist nicht der erste Gedanke, der da sich da ins Gehirn drängt, da die Inhalte ja sowieso GRATIS im Netz stehen. Und alles, was gratis ist, ist ja augenscheinlich nichts wert, sonst würde man es nicht verschenken...
Das ist übrigens NICHT MEIN Gedankengang, aber wie an den Kommentaren ersichtlich ist, drängt sich bei vielen eben dieser Zusammenhang auf. Von mir aus könnt ihr gerne auf meine Kosten Kaffee trinken und zu Mittag gehen, ich kaufe euer Heft auch weiterhin, denn Leistung muss selbstverständlich auch honoriert werden 


*1 Yahoo verbreitete Schadsoftware - News - Schweizer Radio und Fernsehen.
*2 Schweizer News-Site verbreitet Schadcode: Behorden und Firmen reagieren | heise online.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (12. April 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> NEIN. Definitiv NEIN. Wir haben schon genug 2-Klassen-Gesellschaften. Ich möchte hier nicht als "Nestbeschmutzer" markiert werden (im Sinne von KEIN Sternchen), nur weil ich mein Magazin lieber wie bisher am Kiosk hole...



Das sehe ich auch so. Früher oder später kämen dann bei kritischen Aeußerungen oder während einer heftigeren Diskussion garantiert Sprüche wie "Du zahlst ja nichtmal"
Müsste gar nicht von Seiten der Moderatoren kommen, aber sicherlich von Usern, die sich damit brüsten.

Wie soll es eigentlich gehandhabt werden, sollte ein User mit abgeschlossenem Anti-Werbungs-Abo gesperrt werden? Führt sicher auch irgendwann zu Aerger (im Sinne von "Ich habe bezahlt, also darf ich das")
Oder, ebenfalls bei Diskussionen, bei anderen Usern das Gefühl, manche User würden bevorzugt werden. Egal ob das so ist, oder nicht.

Ich kaufe die Print eigentlich seit der Erstausgabe, zwischendurch hatte ich allerdings auch mal Pause gemacht, da die Themen sich IMHO zu oft wiederholt hatten. Gleiches gilt für die PC Games. Da störte mich irgendwann, dass Artikel der PCGH übernommen werden.
Als ich dann hier auf das Forum gestossen bin, wo ich lange nur stiller, unregistrierter Mitleser war, habe ich damit wieder begonnen und kaufe die PCGH jeden Monat.
Somit denke ich nach wie vor, dass das Forum auch Auswirkungen auf den Kauf der Hefte hat.
Umgekehrt vielleicht, aber allzu viele Verweise auf das Forum sind in der Printausgabe nicht. Vielleicht wäre das auch ne Anregung um den "Community-Gedanken" zu stärken und somit Leser zu Stammlesern zu machen

Werbung im Heft stört mich gar nicht. Im Gegenteil, die schaue ich mir da eher an, als auf Internetseiten. Dort stört sie mich im Prinzip auch nicht, es sei denn, sie erscheint als Popup (schlimmstenfalls mit Fakebutton zum Schließen), mit Soundeffekten oder gar als selbststartendes Video.

Mobil bin ich davon gar nicht betroffen, nutze dort "nur" das Forum via Tapatalk (kostenpflichtige Pro-Version, gar nicht mehr erhältlich) Dort bekomme ich generell in keinem Forum irgendeine Art von Werbung angezeigt, obwohl schon öfter angekündigt. Keine Ahnung warum, soll mir nur Recht sein.

Einfluss auf mein Kaufverhalten hat Werbung bei mir eigentlich sowieso nicht. Eher negative Auswirkungen, wenn mir ein Unternehmen mit seiner Werbung oder der Art auf den Senkel geht


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2016)

> Einfluss auf mein Kaufverhalten hat Werbung bei mir eigentlich sowieso nicht. Eher negative Auswirkungen, wenn mir ein Unternehmen mit seiner Werbung oder der Art auf den Senkel geht



So ist es bei mir auch.

Aber davon mal abgesehen, wenn PCGHX Geld verlangt von einem Seitenbesucher wie mir und ihm dafür diese Unsinnige und nervige Werbeflut erspart zahle ich gern den Aufpreis.

Für mich klingt das Modell fair was PCGH/Computec (oder wer nun) da anstrebt. Mir gefällt es und ich bin der Meinung das etwas ähnliches lange fällig war.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

> Früher oder später kämen dann bei kritischen Aeußerungen oder während  einer heftigeren Diskussion garantiert Sprüche wie "Du zahlst ja  nichtmal"
> Müsste gar nicht von Seiten der Moderatoren kommen, aber sicherlich von Usern, die sich damit brüsten.


Wenn es einem nicht gefällt solle er gehen kann man ja jetzt schon lesesn.


> Wie soll es eigentlich gehandhabt werden, sollte ein User mit  abgeschlossenem Anti-Werbungs-Abo gesperrt werden? Führt sicher auch  irgendwann zu Aerger (im Sinne von "Ich habe bezahlt, also darf ich  das")
> Oder, ebenfalls bei Diskussionen, bei anderen Usern das Gefühl, manche  User würden bevorzugt werden. Egal ob das so ist, oder nicht.


Ich habe zwar viel Phantasie aber daran glaube ich nicht auch wenn vielleicht jemand meint er sei dadurch was besseres. So etwas kann sich kein Forum leisten


----------



## Metalic (12. April 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Mobil bin ich davon gar nicht betroffen, nutze dort "nur" das Forum via Tapatalk (kostenpflichtige Pro-Version, gar nicht mehr erhältlich) Dort bekomme ich generell in keinem Forum irgendeine Art von Werbung angezeigt, obwohl schon öfter angekündigt. Keine Ahnung warum, soll mir nur Recht sein.



Da geht es für mich ja weiter. Habe mir "damals" Tapatalk gekauft, aber auch da bekomme ich nach und nach mehr Werbung. Daher wird die App die Tage auch runter fliegen. Und da ich hier im Forum gerne stöber aber die Version ohne Tapatalk eine Zumutung ist auf dem Smartphone wird es nun gerootet damit auch da der Adblock zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## INU.ID (12. April 2016)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Da du das selbst angesprochen hast, stellt sich mir die Frage, warum ein Abo, wenn man PCGH online auch ohne, vernünftig nutzen kann?


Nun, ein Grund könnte sein, das es User/Kunden gibt, die den Wunsch danach geäußert haben. Ich selbst wünsche mir schon seit Jahren, das es zumindest eine Alternative zur klassischen Finanzierung mittels Werbung gibt. Einfach nur, damit der User/Kunde (ich) selbst entscheiden kann, ob er lieber Werbung konsumieren, oder auf direktem Weg etwas zahlen möchte.


Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Wie soll es eigentlich gehandhabt werden,  sollte ein User mit abgeschlossenem Anti-Werbungs-Abo gesperrt werden?  Führt sicher auch irgendwann zu Aerger (im Sinne von "Ich habe bezahlt,  also darf ich das")


Gesperrt/Verwarnt wird hier aufgrund von Verstößen gegen die Forenregeln, und die  Forenregeln gelten für alle User gleichermaßen. Hier wird niemand anders behandelt bloß weil er irgendein Abo hat. Soweit kommts noch.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (12. April 2016)

Das hoffe und denke ich auch, nur würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn der ein odere andere uneinsichtige Kandidat bei längerer oder dauerhafter Sperre dann sein Geld zurück möchte.
Ebensowenig würde es mich wie gesagt nicht wundern, wenn sich jemand beim Verteilen von roten Karten oder Zurechtweisungen benachteiligt fühlt.
Kann man doch jetzt schon hin und wieder lesen, dass manche der Meinung sind, einige Mods wären parteiisch.

Dem Verdacht könnte man vorbeugen, wenn niemand besonders gekennzeichnet wird. Laufen dann die Zahlungen wie von Thilo angemerkt anonym über einen externen Dienstleister, wüssten auch die Mods nicht, wer nun extra zahlt und wer nicht.

Ich fände übrigens den auch schon öfter gebrachten Vorschlag mit einem Code im Heft am Schönsten. Heft gekauft = einen Monat werbefreies Portal/Forum

@Dr Bakterius
Echt nicht? Du weißt doch, wie schnell manche in Foren die beleidigte Leberwurst spielen oder sich benachteiligt fühlen.

@Metalic
Bei Dir wird in Tapatalk Werbung angezeigt? Hin und wieder zwischen den Beiträgen, oder wie läuft das dann?
Gucke mal gleich, ob ich die Version rausfinden kann


----------



## BikeRider (12. April 2016)

Für mich stellt sich noch immer die Frage, warum DVD-Abonnenten, die kein Digital-ABO wollen, keine Werbefreiheit bekommen.
Ich bin gern bereit, 62 €uro für ein DVD-ABO + Werbefreiheit zu zahlen. Ich will dabei kein Digital-ABO.


----------



## XeT (12. April 2016)

Also mich macht s hier langsam traurig. 
Bild sperrt die ganze Seite, gamestar bringt Beiträge nur für zahler.

Aber PCGH ist der superbösewicht weil werbung geschaltet wird. 
Die Markierung der Werbefreien war nur ein idee von Usern um vll auch andere dazu zu ermuntern. Ist das notwendig? Nein denn jeder trägt ab dann sein Teil bei. Einer zahlt, einer sieht werbung. Wer garnichts davon macht ist einfach nicht mehr da. 

Ich hab doch jetzt auch im profil das ich ein DvD-Abo habe. Macht mich das zu einem besseren User? Nein. Ich bin als folding-mitglied makiert. Macht mich das besser? Nein. Warum habe ich das dann angezeigt? Genau weil ich dadurch vll jemand auch dazu ermutigen kann. Denn ich stehe da voll hinter. 
Aber warum jetzt User andere Usern eine Bildung von Klassen vorwerfen. Man kann doch einfach mal sachlich daran gehen. Dann kann auch jeder mit jedem reden. Aber aus prinzip alles neue/andere zu verteufeln ist einfach Unsinn.


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2016)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Könnt ihr hundertprozentig garantieren, das PCGH nicht noch mal in Schwierigkeiten gerät und tatsächlich sensible Userdaten abhanden kommen können?


Ich weiß zwar nicht, wo irgendwelche Daten hingelangen sollen, weil wir bspw. zwischen unserem Abo-Dienstleister und uns keine Zahlungsdaten hin und herschubsen. Aber eine 100%ige Garantie nie wieder gehackt zu werden, wirst du von niemanden im Internet bekommen können und falls ja, dann lügt der Anbieter dir dreist ins Gesicht.


----------



## SKPC (12. April 2016)

Ich fände es ja gut, wenn PCGH standardmäßig auf https laufen würde. (So ein Zertifikat ist dank Let's Encrypt kostenlos.) Dies würde die Sicherheit weiter erhöhen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2016)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Wie du siehst, war das Heft damals dicker und es gab wesentlich mehr Werbung aber auch mehr INHALT = mehr Abonenten.
> 
> Mittlerweile rutscht die Werbung aber immer mehr Online und sorgt so für die ganzen Probleme und den Streß, den es aktuell gibt.
> >>(Ich vermute wesentlich mehr Verdienst für Alle Beteiligten )



Selbst in Deinem Rechenbeispiel (und ich habe die 2006-erAusgabe von mir liegen und komme in Summe auf 10 Seiten mehr Werbung als Du) sinkt der Anteil der Werbung am Heft drastisch.
Wobei ich dazu sagen will, dass man Heftlayouts von 2006 und 2016 nicht vergleichen darf. Wir haben den Content pro Seite trotz etwas kleineren Papierformats gesteigert und der Aufwand ist sowieso DEUTLICH gestiegen durch eine Professionalierung bei Messmethoden usw.

Und der Schluss "weniger Seiten, weniger Abonnenten" ist mir zu billig, das hat viel, viel mehr Gründe, die ich hier aber nicht ausführen möchte.



VikingGe schrieb:


> Hostet ihr die Werbung dann selbst? Denn damit kann man ja durchaus leben. Die wichtigsten Gründe, nicht auf RequestPolicy zu verzichten, sind für mich *a)* Tracking, *b)* Sicherheit (wurde PCGH nicht auch schon zur Virenschleuder durch infizierte Werbung?).
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich aber auch einfach mal ein Digitalabo nehmen, hab ja nun schon nen ganzen Haufen Ausgaben digital gekauft...



Nein, wir haben die Werbung auch noch nie gehostet.



c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Adblocker wären nie nötig gewesen wenn man normale Werbung angezeigt hätte. Sprich Bilder, Gifs... Durch diese ganze PopUp-******** und Autorun-Video/Sound-Kram habt ihr und viele andere Webseiten es euch selbst versaut. *Aus der Print springt mir ja die Werbung auch nicht entgegen.*



*DAS Argument *gegen Onlinewerbung drucke ich mir aus, rahme es und hänge es an die Wand.



Agrend7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde mich dann mehr und mehr von der Seite zurückziehen, wenn ich trotz Adblock Werbung sehe. Ich weiß, einige mögen diese Denkweise nicht, aber ich kaufe wöchentlich das PCGH-Heft und bin dann im Nachteil, weil ich es nicht abonniere.. hm .. sehe ich irgendwie nicht ein :o
> Kein Bock auf Viren durch Werbung, oder durchs gesamte Netz getrackt zu werden..



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass wir eine wöchentliche Ausgabe haben.  #billigwitz


----------



## Kusanar (12. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *DAS Argument *gegen Onlinewerbung drucke ich mir aus, rahme es und hänge es an die Wand.



Stichwort "Reizüberflutung" 

Mich nervt das manchmal auch immens. Wenn ich dann doch zu Hause mal ohne Blocker auf eurer Seite surfe, muss ich aber zugeben, dass sich da durchaus etwas in die positivere Richtung getan hat.


----------



## BoMbY (12. April 2016)

Versucht es mal zu Abwechslung mit weniger, und weniger aufdringlicher, Werbung. Vielleicht lässt sich dann jemand dazu überreden den Blocker auszuschalten. 

Solange überall JavaScript, Videos/Animationen, oder Flash, für Werbung genutzt wird, könnt Ihr da bei mir aber lange warten. Vor allem wenn man noch dazu regelmäßig ließt, dass mal wieder einer dieser tollen Werbe"dienstleister" Trojaner/Viren verteilt hat. 

Ihr habt mit der Aufrüstung begonnen, und jetzt verliert Ihr den Krieg - auch wenn es am Ende keinen wirklichen Gewinner gibt.


----------



## Leob12 (12. April 2016)

Ich bin gerne bereit Werbebanner zu sehen, ich hab zwar Adblocker aus, aber Ghostery läuft mit (die wichtigen Tracker kommen aber durch, hat mal ein PCGH-Mensch geschrieben welche man nicht blocken sollte/könnte). 
Sehe ich dann trotzdem Werbung, wärs mir egal. Und wenn die ganze freie Fläche mit Werbung belegt wird, wärs mir egal. Nur ich will keine Werbung mit Sound/Video, welche automatisch abgespielt wird, oder bei der man das X jagen muss (bzw den richtigen Button, das X leitet ja oft genug einfach weiter^^). 
Ich kaufe mir das Heft (ohne DVD weil ich bisher kaum irgendwas davon genutzt habe), aber das auch nur wenn mich die Themen interessieren. 

Die Hysterie kann ich nur bedingt verstehen, aber ich entscheide dann im Mai wenn die Werbung kommt. Ist sie schrecklich, gebe ich auch mein Feedback dazu ab. Aber prinzipiell habe ich mit unaufdringlicher Werbung kein Problem. 

Auch gegen die "bösen" Klickbaits habe ich nichts. Es bringt einfach mehr Klicks, das ist erwiesen. Aber wenn ein Klickbait-Artikel schon "Klickbait" schreit, dann klicke ich halt nicht, verstehe das Problem nicht.


----------



## Cuddleman (12. April 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dass die Werbung im Heft zunimmt, stimmt immer noch nicht – der Markt für Print-Anzeigen ist seit Jahren rückläufig. Möglicherweise fällt die Werbung nur stärker auf, weil der Trend zu Stückel-Anzeigen in Artikeln geht (weniger ganze Seiten, die man überblättern kann). Das ist zumindest meine Vermutung.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das kann ich so bestätigen!

Ich habe ja mein persönliches Heftarchiv und vergleiche zeitweilig solche Sachen.
Auffällig ist jedoch die etwas geschrumpfte Heftstärke.
Das Papier der Ausgaben des vorigen und jetzigen Jahres, reflektieren das Licht wesentlich stärker, was in vielen Umgebungen sehr hinderlich ist. (da hat eine digitale Ausgabe kein Problem, aber die meisten Smartphones, oder Notebooks/Tablets)

Was mich so langsam beschleicht, ist der Eindruck, das ihr in naher Zukunft die PCGH-Print-Ausgaben aufgebt? 
Wenn ihr alles nur noch online macht, spart der ganze wegfallende Druckkram einen Haufen Geld.
Der Abgabetermin wäre für dich ja noch viel besser, da sicherlich die digitale Ausgabeform dir sehr entgegen kommen würde, als oft beschriener Spätabgeber von Artikeln.
Sollen die digitalen Abo-Modelle, dann gänzlich ohne Werbung auskommen?
Das stellt ja komplett den Großteil eures bisherigen Finanzierungmodell, in Frage!


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2016)

Naja ich selbst hab z.B. alles auf Papier abgestellt was geht. Prints werden nicht gekauft. Nicht weil ich denen nix gönne oder sie langweilig finde. Sie sind a) nicht aktuell, Print kann nicht mit dem Internet mithalten b) die Umwelt leidet schon genug, da muss ich nicht noch Papier kaufen das ich 1x durchlese und nix davon habe. Gute Bücher sind ja was anderes, aber Papier in einem Bereich der so schnellebig ist? Höchstens um in 10-20 Jahren das ganze noch mal durchzulesen und zu schmunzeln.

Ich bin generell der Meinung das alles für alle frei verfügbar sein muss, ohne Kosten (dafür mit Werbung - aber so das es nicht auf den Sack geht).  Nach Unterstützung ala "Spenden" zu fragen oder eine bezahlte Variante wie Vessel zu nutzen, wo Leute zahlen und den Content etwas eher sehen finde ich gut. Ich unterstütze auch einige Tech-Projekte wie TekSyndicate & LinusTechTips, nicht nur durch ausgeschalteten AdBlock sondern auch direkt über Patreon usw. Generell muss das alles für alle aber öffentlich sichtbar sein und ohne Einschränkungen & "paywall"-Varianten aller Art. 

Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn PCGH irgendwann mal auf diese Art funktioniert und nicht zwischen Forum/Seite und dem Printmedium aufgespalten bleibt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. April 2016)

Aveonik schrieb:


> ein neuer Tag..und zuviele Posts um sie alle nachzulesen xD
> 
> Aber beim durchlesen kam hier ein Punkt an den ich enorm wichtig finde.
> 
> ...



Die gemischte Finanzierung über Anzeigen und Verkaufserlöse ist im Printmarkt seit Jahrzehnten üblich. Ohne Werbung wäre das Heft in seiner heutigen Form nicht rentabel; entweder müssten die Preise deutlich erhöht oder der Inhalt reduziert werden. Video-DVD-Produzenten haben hier in der Regel den Vorteil, dass sie ihr Produkt weltweit verkaufen können und das über Jahre hinweg. Und trotzdem nehmen die bis zu 30 Euro pro Medium. 
Wir haben einen Monat, bis das Heft veraltet ist und nur den deutschen Markt als potentiellen Kunden. 




PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass wir eine wöchentliche Ausgabe haben.  #billigwitz



Leser, die uns dennoch wöchentlich kaufen, hätten aber wirklich einen besonderen Dank verdient


----------



## zotac2012 (12. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Ich hab doch jetzt auch im profil das ich ein DvD-Abo habe. Macht mich das zu einem besseren User? Nein. Ich bin als folding-mitglied makiert. Macht mich das besser? Nein. Warum habe ich das dann angezeigt? Genau weil ich dadurch vll jemand auch dazu ermutigen kann. Denn ich stehe da voll hinter.
> Aber warum jetzt User andere Usern eine Bildung von Klassen vorwerfen. Man kann doch einfach mal sachlich daran gehen. Dann kann auch jeder mit jedem reden. Aber aus prinzip alles neue/andere zu verteufeln ist einfach Unsinn.



Naja, aber die Befürchtungen das wenn man Abo User kennzeichnet wie auch immer, es zu einer Zweiklassengesellschaft kommt, habt Ihr ja selbst heraufbeschworen. Schon allein mit der Ankündigung, das ab Mai wenn vermutlich auch das Abo Modell zur Verfügung steht, die User mit Adblocker auch Werbung zu sehen bekommen. Das klingt für mich wie, ihr wollt kein Abo, dann hauen wie Euch Werbung um die Ohren auch mit Adblocker, da könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt. Ich finde diese Ankündigung nicht gut gewählt und provoziert auch mehr als das diese nutzt. Zudem muss man niemanden kennzeichnen, wenn dieser in welcher Form auch immer bereit ist, ein Onlineportal zu unterstützen.

Ich hätte mir vielmehr ein Zweigleisige Alternative gewünscht, einmal für die, die mit einem Abo PCGH unterstützen wollen und dafür im Gegenzug komplett Werbefrei sind und eine Möglichkeit für die, die vielleicht kein Abo abschließen wollen [aus welchen Gründen auch immer], die aber bereit wären den Adblocker auf Eurer Seite zu deaktivieren, was ja dann auch ein Unterstützung für PCGH wäre. Das wäre bestimmt eine bessere Alternative, als den Adblock Nutzern den Krieg zu erklären [im übertragenem Sinne].


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2016)

Lotto schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass man jetzt erstmal als Kunde umständlich bei der Hotline anrufen darf bzw. ne Email verfassen, anstatt hier gleich ein Webformular online zu stellen wo man sein Abo umstellen kann. Nicht gerade kundenfreundlich, eher steinzeitlich. Selbst beim vielgescholtenen und urbösen Pay-TV-Sender Sky kann man mittels Login und zwei Klicks Abos ändern oder sogar kündigen. So sieht Kundenfreundlichkeit aus.



Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass der User irgendwo anrufen soll oder eine E-Mail schreiben muss? 

Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, warum ich so was hier in den Artikel dazu stelle. Vorschau: Was steckt hinter dem kommenden Onlineabo von PCGH?


*Frage: Ich bin bereits Digital- oder Kombiabonnent, was muss ich tun, um das Onlineabo zu erhalten?
Antwort:  Wir erarbeiten aktuell die Prozedur zusammen mit unserem  Abo-Dienstleister. Geplant sind Anschreiben per Mail und/oder Brief.

*


----------



## Lelwani (12. April 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dass die Werbung im Heft zunimmt, stimmt immer noch nicht – der Markt für Print-Anzeigen ist seit Jahren rückläufig. Möglicherweise fällt die Werbung nur stärker auf, weil der Trend zu Stückel-Anzeigen in Artikeln geht (weniger ganze Seiten, die man überblättern kann). Das ist zumindest meine Vermutung.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das is mir am ende auch noch egal was mit der print is wie gesagt die lese ich schon ewig nich mehr , mir gehts um die seite macht eure werbung nich so extrem aufdringlich/groß und ich bin bereit den adblocker auszuschalten aber nich so wies im moment is...

schonmal versucht mitm tablet eure seite aufzumachen? ich find die größe der werbung echt heftig.

Aber solange ihr das ignoriert wird sich dadran auch nix ändern weder von der einen seite noch von der anderen von daher ...


----------



## XeT (12. April 2016)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Das is mir am ende auch noch egal was mit der print is wie gesagt die lese ich schon ewig nich mehr , mir gehts um die seite macht eure werbung nich so extrem aufdringlich/groß und ich bin bereit den adblocker auszuschalten aber nich so wies im moment is...
> 
> schonmal versucht mitm tablet eure seite aufzumachen? ich find die größe der werbung echt heftig.
> 
> Aber solange ihr das ignoriert wird sich dadran auch nix ändern weder von der einen seite noch von der anderen von daher ...



Ich habs gemacht, android 4.4 mit chrome kein problem mitm lumia 640xl ebenso. Beides als desktopversion. Die werbung ist aber browser und system bedingt.


----------



## SKPC (12. April 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die gemischte Finanzierung über Anzeigen und Verkaufserlöse ist im Printmarkt seit Jahrzehnten üblich. Ohne Werbung wäre das Heft in seiner heutigen Form nicht rentabel; entweder müssten die Preise deutlich erhöht oder der Inhalt reduziert werden. Video-DVD-Produzenten haben hier in der Regel den Vorteil, dass sie ihr Produkt weltweit verkaufen können und das über Jahre hinweg. Und trotzdem nehmen die bis zu 30 Euro pro Medium.
> Wir haben einen Monat, bis das Heft veraltet ist und nur den deutschen Markt als potentiellen Kunden.



Naja ihr habt den gesamten deutschsprachigen Markt als potentielle Kunden (nicht nur die in Deutschland lebenden, sondern auch die Österreicher, und die Deutschschweizer).


----------



## Scholdarr (12. April 2016)

SKPC schrieb:


> Naja ihr habt den gesamten deutschsprachigen Markt als potentielle Kunden (nicht nur die in Deutschland lebenden, sondern auch die Österreicher, und die Deutschschweizer).



Mal ernsthast: Denkst du, dass noch genügend Leute die PCGH kaufen würden, wenn sie 10€ statt 5€ kostet? PCGH ist ja von vorne herein schon ein Nischenmagazin mit einer eher übersichtlichen Zielgruppe. Ein zu hoher Verkaufspreis kann da schnell das Todesurteil sein...

Und kannst du mir ein einziges Magazin nennen, das komplett ohne Anzeigenwerbung erscheint?


----------



## yamo (12. April 2016)

Als langjähriger Print+DVD Abonnent komme ich mir ziemlich verschaukelt vor, da ein reines Digital-Abo für mich nicht in Frage kommt. Jetzt soll ich also noch 12€ für Werbefreiheit draufzahlen, weil die unterschiedlichen Mehrwertsteuersätze so schwierig zu berechnen sind? Warum senkt Ihr den Preis für Print-Abonnenten nicht entsprechend um 12€ und schlagt diese 12€  fürs Online-Abo drauf, so daß alles beim Alten bleibt?
Ich bin absolut bereit für Eure gute journalistische Arbeit auch was zu zahlen, aber das ist schon ziemlich dreist. 
Kundenbindung sieht anders aus. So werde ich wohl schweren Herzens mein Abo kündigen.

Kleiner Nachtrag zur Online-Werbung: Auf der Website dezent platziert stört sie mich nicht. Lästig und extrem kontraproduktiv sind die Fullscreen-Ads, die bei mir das Gegenteil des vom Werbenden erwünschten Effekts bewirken: die Marke wird boykottiert, weil sie nervt. Und Eure Videos funzen auf Android Tablets auch nicht, abgesehen von der Werbung - denn danach kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Also bekommt doch erst mal das in den Griff.
Gegen Print Werbung im Heft habe ich nichts, solang mir beim Öffnen des Heftes kein Otto-Katalog auf die Füße fällt.

MfG
Micha


----------



## Scholdarr (12. April 2016)

yamo schrieb:


> Als langjähriger Print+DVD Abonnent komme ich mir ziemlich verschaukelt vor, da ein reines Digital-Abo für mich nicht in Frage kommt. Jetzt soll ich also noch 12€ für Werbefreiheit draufzahlen, weil die unterschiedlichen Mehrwertsteuersätze so schwierig zu berechnen sind? Warum senkt Ihr den Preis für Print-Abonnenten nicht entsprechend um 12€ und schlagt diese 12€  fürs Online-Abo drauf, so daß alles beim Alten bleibt?
> Ich bin absolut bereit für Eure gute journalistische Arbeit auch was zu zahlen, aber das ist schon ziemlich dreist.


Was ist daran ziemlich dreist? Du zahlst nicht mehr als vorher und du kannst die Seite wie vorher auch kostenlos nutzen, eben mit Werbung.



> Kundenbindung sieht anders aus. So werde ich wohl schweren Herzens mein Abo kündigen.


Das macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Wenn du mit dem Heft zufrieden bist, warum kündigen? Wenn dir die Onlineseite nicht gefällt, kannst du die ja in Zukunft meiden. Das wäre dann wenigstens konsequent.


----------



## yamo (12. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was ist daran ziemlich dreist? Du zahlst nicht mehr als vorher und du kannst die Seite wie vorher auch kostenlos nutzen, eben mit Werbung.


Offenbar hast Du meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Wenn du mit dem Heft zufrieden bist, warum kündigen? Wenn dir die Onlineseite nicht gefällt, kannst du die ja in Zukunft meiden. Das wäre dann wenigstens konsequent.


Siehe oben. Denk mal nach. Ich bin konsequent.

Grüße


----------



## Kashura (12. April 2016)

Ich finde das ist eine gute Idee von euch und ich werde es auch direkt unterstützen. Pc Games Hardware gibt mir Informationen zu meinem Hobby und eine tolle Plattform um mich mit Gleichgesinnten auszutauschen. In der heutigen Zeit ist Print meiner Meinung nach sehr schwierig und ihr macht in keinster Weise den Eindruck als würdet ihr eure Kunden einfach nur melken wollen. Hier sind Leute die Spass an ihrer Arbeit haben und diese auch gut machen. Das gehört meiner Meinung nach belohnt und ich vertraue darauf, dass jegliche Schritte was Preisanpassungen usw angeht einzig allein dazu dienen eure hohe Qualität zu behalten und mich als Kunden weiterhin zufrieden zu stellen


----------



## Scholdarr (12. April 2016)

yamo schrieb:


> Offenbar hast Du meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden.


Ich habe ihn sehr wohl verstanden. Ich stimme dir nur nicht zu.



> Siehe oben. Denk mal nach. Ich bin konsequent.


Konsequenz =/= Überreaktion

Es ist ein Fakt, dass du genau dieselben Leistungen für dein Geld bekommst wie bisher. Du willst nur plötzlich noch mehr haben.


----------



## Lelwani (12. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Ich habs gemacht, android 4.4 mit chrome kein problem mitm lumia 640xl ebenso. Beides als desktopversion. Die werbung ist aber browser und system bedingt.



mit handy ises auch kein problem nur mit Tab 3 10.1 ises nich mehr schön , und nich die "mobile version"  habs eben nochmal probiert die seite ansich hat keine 50%


----------



## XeT (12. April 2016)

yamo schrieb:


> Als langjähriger Print+DVD Abonnent komme ich mir ziemlich verschaukelt vor, da ein reines Digital-Abo für mich nicht in Frage kommt.* Jetzt soll ich also noch 12€ für Werbefreiheit draufzahlen*, weil die unterschiedlichen Mehrwertsteuersätze so schwierig zu berechnen sind? *Warum senkt Ihr den Preis für Print-Abonnenten nicht entsprechend um 12€ und schlagt diese 12€  fürs Online-Abo drauf, so daß alles beim Alten bleibt?
> Ich bin absolut bereit für Eure gute journalistische Arbeit auch was zu zahlen,* aber das ist schon ziemlich dreist.
> Kundenbindung sieht anders aus. So werde ich wohl schweren Herzens mein Abo kündigen.
> 
> ...


Was jetzt bist du bereit zu zahlen oder nicht? So wie ich das lese bist du weder bereit über werbung fürs die seite"zu zahlen" noch bist du bereit dafür zu zahlen


Lelwani schrieb:


> mit handy ises auch kein problem nur mit Tab 3 10.1 ises nich mehr schön , und nich die "mobile version"  habs eben nochmal probiert die seite ansich hat keine 50%


Ich habs am tab 3 lite getestet da ging es. Auf mobilen seiten ist es wirklich gerätabhängig. 
Edge mit integrietem popup-blocker macht z.b. Die seite super entspannt zu besuchen auch ohne addblock


----------



## yamo (12. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn sehr wohl verstanden. Ich stimme dir nur nicht zu.
> 
> 
> Konsequenz =/= Überreaktion
> ...



Genau! Derweil Digital-Abos günstiger wegkommen. Ich stehe am oberen Rand  in der Bezahlstruktur und lasse mir so etwas  nicht bieten. Und jetzt laß mich bitte in Ruhe.


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2016)

Da eure Werbung leider weiterhin Javascript ist kann ich diese leider aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht nicht blocken.
In letzter Zeit kam darüber zuviel Müll, leider auch mal bei euch.
Eurere Artikel hier haben mir oft zuwenig Qualität und sind zu viel auf Klickbating ausgelegt, so das ich euch weder unterstützen werde, noch den Adblocker ausschalten werde.

In letzter Zeit kommen auch immer mehr Seiten mit einem Werbefrei Abo um die Ecke, die Preise schwanken zwischen 5€ im Jahr (4players) und 120€ (4players), das sind jeweils minimal und maximal Summe. Teilweise gibt es dann beizB  gamestar und gamersglobal, auch exklusive Inhalte. Jeder muss selber wissen was einem wie viel Geld wert ist. Die wenigsten Inhalte sind imho wirklich relevant und/oder einzigartig genug das sich einen zahlen wirklich lohnt. Bei HW wirkt sich einen Forum auch negativ aus, da man auch durch dessen Empfehlungen an die guten Produkte kommt.
Der Betreiber muss nur schauen das er damit irgendwie Geld verdienen kann, aber das liegt in seinem Verantwortungsbereich.

Edit: Ich habe diesen Artikel zu Print und Werbung schon ein paar mal verlinkt und da diese Diskussion wieder aufkam, werde ich es diesmal wieder tun.
Hintergrund: Wie Werbung die Medien beeinflusst – Mojomag
Die WASD kommt ohne Werbung aus und ist mit 15€ bzw 20€ eher teuer.


----------



## Kusanar (12. April 2016)

Werden wir dann eigentlich auch an den Werbeeinnahmen beteiligt? Ich denke da besonders an die Leute, die sich die Mühe machen und zig Reviews, Anleitungen usw. im Schweiße ihres Angesichts in die Forensoftware kloppen... 

*nudge, nudge, know whatamean*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Kwh3R0YjuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Also sollte ich weil ich deine Ansicht nicht unbedingt teile die Seite und Forum verlassen. An anderer Stelle wurde ja schon nach besondere Titel oder Kennzeichen gerufen für zahlendes Publikum wie wäre es dann mit PCGH Parasit für den Oldschool User



Es gibt ja bereits Liest: PCGH.de & Heft. In dieser Logik wird es dann auch den Hinweis auf das Online-Abo geben. Wie genau, das steht noch nicht fest. Kein Grund, da jetzt schon zu fabulieren.
"Zahlendes Publikum" hebt sich - wenn - dann auch jetzt schon vor. Also keine Änderung an dieser Stelle.



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Weniger wichtige Fragen:
> -Wird man denn mit dem Digitalabo dann auch Zugriff auf alle alten Hefte (im Sinne eines Heftarchiv) haben?
> -Erhält man (optional) eure Quell-PDFs oder werden die Bilder stark komprimiert sein?
> -Werdet ihr dann auch eine werbeseitenfreie Heftversion anbieten?
> ...



- Digitalabonnenten (oder Kombiabonnenten) haben Zugriff auf Archive. Die gehen im Fall der Apps bis 2000 (!) zurück, PDFs sind wir bis 2011 drin.
- Die PDFs sind qualitativ schon okay, würde ich sagen. Es sind natürlich keine Druck-PDFs, aber 72 dpi.
- Werbeseitenfreie Heftversion? hmmmh?
- Videos: Das sagt die Technik. Wenn Flash auf dem Gerät installiert ist, wird weiterhin der Flashplayer verwendet, ganz einfach weil der deutlich zuverlässiger funktioniert. Wer kein Flash hat, bekommt automatisch den HTML5-Player. HTML5 ist kein Vorteil an sich.  Im Videoplayer läuft allerdings keine Werbung mehr, ganz gleich ob Flash oder HTML5.
- Videos: Direct Downloads sind bisher nicht geplant. Aber ich habe auch nie gesagt, dass das Onlineabo so bleibt, wie wir es launchen. 
- Wir bieten im Shop als Direktzahlungsmittel Paypal an, wie bisher auch.
- Designänderungen sind zum Start nicht drin. Aber ich habe auch nie gesagt, dass das Onlineabo so bleibt, wie wir es launchen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was ist daran ziemlich dreist? Du zahlst nicht mehr als vorher und du kannst die Seite wie vorher auch kostenlos nutzen, eben mit Werbung.



Das ist das Problem Scholdarr.
Wir zahlen eben DOCH mehr als vorher.  Während der Preis beim Digital Abo gleich bleibt und jene noch DAZU gratis das Online Abo bekommen.
Die Verlierer sind ganz klar die Print Abonnenten. 



XeT schrieb:


> Was jetzt bist du bereit zu zahlen oder nicht? So wie ich das lese bist du weder bereit über werbung fürs die seite"zu zahlen" noch bist du bereit dafür zu zahlen



Nein. Man wäre bereit auch etwas dafür zu bezahlen.
Nur fühlt man sich als Print Abonnent schon etwas verar....#$%t, wenn bei einem selbst der Preis erhöht wird und die Digital Abonnenten bei denen sich der Preis nu nicht erhöht, obendrein noch das Online Abo umsonst dazu bekommen. 

Und nein, das lässt sich nicht damit begründen, weil wir Papier bekommen und die anderen nicht und deswegen mehr zahlen. Das haben wir als DVD Print Abonnenten (NON DVD Print Abonnenten bis vor kurzem allerdings nicht) ohnehin schon getan.
Nur kommt halt die Preiserhöhung, was wie ich finde völlig im Ordnung ist, aber dann noch dazu trotzdem etwas oben drauf für das Online Abo zu zahlen ist ärgerlich.

Immerhin zahlen wir 20% bzw. über 50%! mehr als die Digital Abonnenten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2016)

yamo schrieb:


> Als langjähriger Print+DVD Abonnent komme ich mir ziemlich verschaukelt vor, da ein reines Digital-Abo für mich nicht in Frage kommt. Jetzt soll ich also noch 12€ für Werbefreiheit draufzahlen, weil die unterschiedlichen Mehrwertsteuersätze so schwierig zu berechnen sind? Warum senkt Ihr den Preis für Print-Abonnenten nicht entsprechend um 12€ und schlagt diese 12€  fürs Online-Abo drauf, so daß alles beim Alten bleibt?
> Ich bin absolut bereit für Eure gute journalistische Arbeit auch was zu zahlen, aber das ist schon ziemlich dreist.
> Kundenbindung sieht anders aus. So werde ich wohl schweren Herzens mein Abo kündigen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha,

Es haben ja einige Printabonnenten ähnlich argumentiert, deshalb antworte ich Dir exemplarisch mit neuen Erkenntnissen. Ich habe ja versprochen, da noch mal mit den Verantwortlichen zu sprechen. Ich habe gute und schlechte Nachrichten.

Die schlechte Nachricht: Auch wenn es hart ist, wir können einfach wegen der angesprochenen Rechtslage das Onlineabo nicht an reine Printabonnenten verschenken, wie ich das gerne hätte. Es mag schwer zu verstehen sein, aber das ist eine unternehmerische Entscheidung mit massiver Tragweite. Wir reden hier nicht nur von PCGH, sondern vom ganzen Verlag. PCGH ist das Leuchtturm-Projekt für alle Objekte in diesem Fall. Digitalabos werden sowieso schon mit 19% versteuert, da ist das alles kein Problem. Aber: Bei einem Printabo für ca. 60 Euro, was verlagsweit Zehntausende nutzen, macht es einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob nun 7% oder 19% versteuert werden – Letzteres wäre fällig, wenn wir das Onlineabo gratis dazu tun. „Gratis“ ist das für einen Finanzbeamten nämlich nicht. 12 Prozentpunkte bei Zehntausenden Abos mal 60…
Aber: die gute Nachricht. Es wird zum Start die Möglichkeit geben, als Printabonnent für nur 50 Cent mehr im Monat das Onlineabo dazu zu buchen (anstatt für 1 Euro pro Monat mehr Onlineabo plus Digital). Ich denke und hoffe, dass das ein faires Angebot ist. Ich passe die Tabelle und die Infos im Artikel noch an. Das habe ich heute in den Verhandlungen erreicht.
Jetzt zwingt mich meine Migräne zur Pause. Bis morgen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. April 2016)

Wunderbar!

Vielen Dank Thilo!! 

Kleine Zwischenfrage noch. Dann aber wohl ohne Digital ABO dazu oder? 

Edit:
OK, wohl ohne Digital. Was aber nicht schlimm ist, da ich es persönlich zumindest NOCH nicht brauch.


----------



## zotac2012 (12. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es gibt ja bereits Liest: PCGH.de & Heft. In dieser Logik wird es dann auch den Hinweis auf das Online-Abo geben. Wie genau, das steht noch nicht fest. Kein Grund, da jetzt schon zu fabulieren.
> "Zahlendes Publikum" hebt sich - wenn - dann auch jetzt schon vor. Also keine Änderung an dieser Stelle.



Und wie sieht es jetzt mit denen aus, die einen guten Willen zeigen und so wie ich jetzt bei Euch meinen geliebten *Adblocker * deaktiviert haben, bekommen wir jetzt auch so eine schöne Kennzeichnung? So was wie *"No Adblocker - Just PCGH"  *fände ich Cool und hätte bestimmt eine bessere Wirkung, als Adblockern mit Werbung zu drohen.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. April 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem Scholdarr.
> Wir zahlen eben DOCH mehr als vorher.  Während der Preis beim Digital Abo gleich bleibt und jene noch DAZU gratis das Online Abo bekommen.
> Die Verlierer sind ganz klar die Print Abonnenten.


Das ist einfach falsch. Der Print-Abonnent verliert überhaupt nichts. Dass das Digital-Abo möglicherweise das bessere Gesamtprodukt bietet, ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Es steht euch ja völlig frei, darauf umzusteigen. Man kann es simpel forumlieren: der Digital Abonnent bekommt etwas dazu, der Print Abonnent nicht. Deswegen bezahlt der Print Abonnent aber nicht mehr als vorher. Er bekommt genau das, was er haben wollte und beim Abschluss des Abos vereinbart wurde. Klar, es wäre NETT, wenn der Print Abonnent auch werbefrei surfen könnte, aber wie man jetzt einen Anspruch darauf ableiten will (ala "Ich will auch oder ich kündige.") will mir nicht ganz einleuchten...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. April 2016)

@Scholdarr 
Hat sich ja jetzt eh nu geklärt. ^^

Klar aus deiner Sichtweise macht das auch alles Sinn. Aber ich brauche Papier in den Händen.  Bin da halt noch etwas altmodisch, trotz "Hightech" zu Hause.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. April 2016)

Was ich persönlich übrigens für einigermaßen schlecht und rückständig halte, ist die erzwungene Vertragslaufzeit inkl. Kündigungsfrist. Dass man sich gleich für mindestens 6 Monate binden muss, ist imo nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar. Das Angebot wäre imo viel attraktiver, wenn es monatlich kündbar wäre. Wenn selbst EA das mit Origin Access so hinbekommt, dann doch sicher auch Computec.


----------



## meschaeken (12. April 2016)

Was hier nie einer rallt ist, dass beim Ausspielen von Werbung vor allem das "wie" und nicht das "ob" entscheidend ist. So wie hier in den letzten drei jahren Werbung ausgespielt wurde, ist es überhaupt kein Wunder, wenn Adblocker benutzt werden. Und es ist schlicht dilettantisch zu sagen, dass es nicht anders geht. Man kann mit Werbung Einnahmen generieren, ohne Usern auf die Nerven zu gehen. Es wurde vor allem bereits seit Jahren (s. Forum) darüber geklagt und der Verlag hat einfach nicht zugehört. Mit anderen Worten: Euer Problem ist hausgemacht. Als selber in der Werbebranche Tätiger, kann man sich bei so viel Unvermögen (sorry aber es ist so) einfach nur an den Kopf fassen...


----------



## Scholdarr (12. April 2016)

meschaeken schrieb:


> Man kann mit Werbung Einnahmen generieren, ohne Usern auf die Nerven zu gehen.


Du hast also persönliche Erfahrung in genau dieser Nische? Die Gamingbranche ist leider nun mal nicht bekannt für unaufdringliche Werbung...


----------



## SAVVYER (12. April 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Preise für Onlineabo sind ganz fair. Würde bei euch  ja auch AD Block ausmachen, aber eure Werbung ist dermaßen penetrant  und nicht-ertragbar. Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an Spiegel Online oder  Gamersglobal, die kriegens auch gebacken ihre Werbung zu zeigen ohne  ihre Nutzer mit automatisch abspielenden Videos (+Sound) und Popups zu  penetrieren.





PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hattest Du in diesem Jahr mal den Adblocker aus? Unser neuer Vermarkter macht einen tollen Job, wie wir finden. Automatisch abspielende Sounds sind ein No Go...



Aber Hauptsache vorher es auf die Spitze treiben..  Es waren ganz sicher nicht ohne Grund über 50% der Seitenbesucher mit Adblock unterwegs.

Penetrant und unerträglich ist noch mild ausgedrückt, was manche Seiten abgezogen haben mit ihrem erbärmlichen Ad-Wahn. PCGH gehörte eben auch dazu.

Es ist wie meistens- auf Aktion erfolgt Reaktion und der Grund warum Adblock so populär geworden ist und teilweise notwendig, weil sehr viele Contentanbieter es maßlos übertrieben haben. Und jetzt kommen sie alle plötzlich mit Abomodellen dahergekrochen, was zu 90+% auf derem eigenen Mist gewachsen ist. Aber hauptsache vorher die leute bis aufs Unerträglichste mit Werbung zuspammen bis alle Stricke reissen und auch der letzte gutmütige Supporter der Seite die Schnauze voll hat und einen Adblocker installiert.

Das habt ihr euch größtenteils selber zu verdanken, weil ihr geduldet habt, dass die Seite mit penetranter Werbung volgespamt wurde welche regelrecht auf den Sack ging.

Ist ähnlich wie vor paar monaten als Computerbase das Abomodell eingeführt hat und versprach keine penetrante Werbung zu schalten für Besucher ohne Abo. Anfangs wars auch so und es machte nichts aus den Adblocker deaktiviert zu lassen. Doch dann konnte man zusehen wie es immer aggressiver wurde bis dann am ende wieder über den ganzen Bildschirmrand in 2 Farben blinkende Werbung einen angekotzt hat. Dann wurde halt der Adblocker wieder aktiviert und ist seitdem immer an. Die Conentanbieter wissen halt nicht wanns genug ist, bzw. es juckt die nicht. Nervige Werbung fällt eher auf und bringt wahrsch. mehr Geld, also wird das geschaltet.

Der Punkt ist- heutzutage kann man nur halbwegs in Ruhe surfen wenn der Adblocker an ist, ansonsten weiss man nicht ob man nicht plötzlich durch eine atomatisch startende Werbung mit Sound aus dem Stuhl gerissen wird, wenn man mal abends mit dem aufgesetzten Kopfhörer im Internet unterwegs ist. Und vor nicht all zu langer Zeit war genau das der Fall auf PCGH ebenfalls- einen Newslink angeklickt wo ein Video mit drin war und schon startete automatisch eine Werbung mit Sound im Videofenster, obwohl man das Video vllt. gar nicht schauen wollte. Zu allem Übel dazu wars in 70-80% genau die gleiche Werbung, die man schon in 3 anderen Links angezeigt bekommen hat.

... Naja whatever, erstmal bleibt Adblocker eingeschaltet. Ne Chance wird hier auch gegeben, aber sollte wieder penetranter Mist kommen, dann bleibts auch hier immer an.

Und mit Aussagen wie:



> *• Ab voraussichtlich Mai bekommen auch Adblocker-User Werbung zu sehen*



- erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken. Bisher gab es immer einen Weg die Werbung zu umgehen, gerade auf "PC Enthusiasten" Seiten sind solche Behauptungen eher mit Humor zu betrachten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

> Das habt ihr euch größtenteils selber zu verdanken, weil ihr geduldet  habt, dass die Seite mit penetranter Werbung volgespamt wurde welche  regelrecht auf den Sack ging.


Sicher gab es in Vergangenheit unschöne Dinge zu sehen aber ich glaube nicht das es so toleriert wurde wie du es ausdrückst sondern eben der Dienstweg keine schnellere und bessere Lösung damals zuließ. Es ist aber in letzter Zeit wirklich besser geworden und ich hoffe das es auch so bleibt


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sicher gab es in Vergangenheit unschöne Dinge zu sehen aber ich glaube nicht das es so toleriert wurde wie du es ausdrückst sondern eben der Dienstweg keine schnellere und bessere Lösung damals zuließ. Es ist aber in letzter Zeit wirklich besser geworden und ich hoffe das es auch so bleibt



Na und? Wer ein mal gezwungen wurde, Adblock zu nutzen, wird den net so schnell wieder ausmachen.


----------



## SAVVYER (12. April 2016)

@cryon1c- zum einen natürlich absolut richtig, zum anderen- ein mal wird wohl bei den wenigsten zutreffen. Wie bereits erwähnt, wollte ich als Beispiel CB noch eine Chance geben nach dem start des Abomodells. Anfangs gings noch gut, bis dann zunehmend immer mehr nerviger Mist hinzukam bis hin zu in 2 Farben blinkenden Werbung über den ganzen Rand verteilt. Das war dann zu viel des Guten und seitdem blieb der Ublock immer an.

Und dan kann auch keine Rede von "Ausreißern" sein, weils wie gesagt zunehmend immer penetranter wurde.


----------



## Lotto (12. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass der User irgendwo anrufen soll oder eine E-Mail schreiben muss?
> 
> Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, warum ich so was hier in den Artikel dazu stelle. Vorschau: Was steckt hinter dem kommenden Onlineabo von PCGH?
> 
> ...



Ok hab es so verstanden, dass man selber ne Mail oder Brief schreiben muss. Aber wenn ich angeschrieben werde ist es ok. Dann entschuldige ich mich, dass ich es falsch vestanden habe.


----------



## -------- (12. April 2016)

Gut geregelt von PCGH. Preismodell finde ich fair und auch irgendwie zukunftsorientiert.
Wenn fast jeder nen AD-Blocker an hat, ist doch klar, dass es sich irgendwann nicht mehr lohnt eine Seite zu betreiben.
Und jetzt mit solchen Aussagen wie, "JAAA ICH LASS MEINEN ADBLOCKER JETZT AN, WEIL DAMALS DA WARS HALT AUCH SCHON MAL KACKE" zu argumentiern finde ich nicht fair.
Die Seitenbetreiber können (!) ja auch dazu lernen.
Ich hab den AD-Blocker jetzt auch schon was länger aus, und die Werbung find ich nicht zu aufdringlich.
Dazu noch das Print-Abo und gut ist's.


----------



## restX3 (12. April 2016)

SAVVYER schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist- heutzutage kann man nur halbwegs in Ruhe surfen wenn der Adblocker an ist, ansonsten weiss man nicht ob man nicht plötzlich durch eine atomatisch startende Werbung mit Sound aus dem Stuhl gerissen wird, wenn man mal abends mit dem aufgesetzten Kopfhörer im Internet unterwegs ist. Und vor nicht all zu langer Zeit war genau das der Fall auf PCGH ebenfalls- einen Newslink angeklickt wo ein Video mit drin war und schon startete automatisch eine Werbung mit Sound im Videofenster, obwohl man das Video vllt. gar nicht schauen wollte. Zu allem Übel dazu wars in 70-80% genau die gleiche Werbung, die man schon in 3 anderen Links angezeigt bekommen hat.



Erst einmal das und zweitens erhöht es unnötig den Traffic und es verbreitet sich auch gerne mal schädlicher Abfall auf dem PC.


----------



## Straycatsfan (12. April 2016)

Ist es besser geworden?

Also ich habe den Blocker vor vielleicht 3 Monaten mal ausgemacht. Gestört hat mich halt, dass es nicht etwa "nur" ein Video war beim ansteuern der Seite, sondern auch immer das selbe, glaub Netflix war das?

Also am dritten Tag kann ich die Bytes vom Video dann auswendig aufsagen, das ist natürlich nix.

Bilder/Banner sind ja ganz ok, aber jedesmal der selbe nicht überspringbare Trailer, das ist schon schade.

Alles in allem glaub einen Euro billiger als bei den Kollegen in tiefblau das Angebot oder?

Preisvorteil und zusätzlich auch Community getestete Hardware statt nur vom Seitenbetreiber, die Runde dürfte somit neutral glatt an PCGH gehen.


----------



## -------- (12. April 2016)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Ist es besser geworden?
> 
> Also ich habe den Blocker vor vielleicht 3 Monaten mal ausgemacht. Gestört hat mich halt, dass es nicht etwa "nur" ein Video war beim ansteuern der Seite, sondern auch immer das selbe, glaub Netflix war das?
> 
> ...



Ja leider, diese sich endlos wiederholenden Werbetrailer vor Videos gibt es tatsächlich immer noch.
Sonst siehts aber schon ganz ordentlich aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

Da bei den Videos nervt es besonders und ich verkneife mir die so gut es geht. Aber generell nervt es mich derzeitig eher auf Youtube wenn man einen bestimmten Titel sucht und x mal den Schund ertragen muss


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2016)

SAVVYER schrieb:


> @cryon1c- zum einen natürlich absolut richtig, zum anderen- ein mal wird wohl bei den wenigsten zutreffen. Wie bereits erwähnt, wollte ich als Beispiel CB noch eine Chance geben nach dem start des Abomodells. Anfangs gings noch gut, bis dann zunehmend immer mehr nerviger Mist hinzukam bis hin zu in 2 Farben blinkenden Werbung über den ganzen Rand verteilt. Das war dann zu viel des Guten und seitdem blieb der Ublock immer an.
> 
> Und dan kann auch keine Rede von "Ausreißern" sein, weils wie gesagt zunehmend immer penetranter wurde.



Die sollen einfach mal einen Preis machen für die Print und den Rest komplett offen und mit Werbung anbieten. Wer ein Abo kauft, kriegt nen Code und hat seine Werbefreiheit, fertig. Und nebenbei kann jeder das Portal freiwillig mit so viel unterstützen wie halt geht - nennt sich Spende. 

Viele Modelle funktionieren so. Twitchstreamer und Youtuber leben praktisch nur davon, denn Sponsoren stellen denen meist nur Hardware&Software bereit, die kann man nicht essen.
Auch ein Printmagazin sollte mit ähnlichen System locker funktionieren. 
Ein bekanntes Beispiel hier in diesem Land sind die RaketenBohnen aka RocketBeansTV. Nach dem sie aus dem TV raus sind, haben sie das Projekt praktisch auf diese Art der Finanzierung umgestellt. Und die haben bestimmt ähnliche Kosten, vor allem wenn man als Moderator in der Glotze zu sehen war, hat man auch eine Gehaltvorstellung die etwas höher liegt. 

Deswegen lehne ich eine "Paywall" ab, in jeder Form. Content hinter nem Preis verstecken? Nicht mit mir. Und ja, dazu gehört auch der Content der gedruckt wird - den darf (und sollte) man genau so online anbieten. 
Die ganze Idee basiert darauf das die Werbung und die freiwilligen Spenden das Überleben von dem Projekt sichern und noch mehr.  Und das Abo-Modell ist für die Leute gedacht, die das Projekt halt durchgehend anstatt einmalig unterstützen wollen, die genießen in der Regel einige nette Sachen, von nem Sonderstatus bis Werbefreiheit.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Digitalabonnenten (oder Kombiabonnenten) haben Zugriff auf Archive. Die gehen im Fall der Apps bis 2000 (!) zurück, PDFs sind wir bis 2011 drin.


Das ist doch schonmal schön!


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Werbeseitenfreie Heftversion? hmmmh?


Option, die PDFs ohne die Seiten mit Werbung drauf runterzuladen.


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Videos: Das sagt die Technik. Wenn Flash auf dem Gerät installiert ist, wird weiterhin der Flashplayer verwendet, ganz einfach weil der deutlich zuverlässiger funktioniert. Wer kein Flash hat, bekommt automatisch den HTML5-Player. HTML5 ist kein Vorteil an sich. Im Videoplayer läuft allerdings keine Werbung mehr, ganz gleich ob Flash oder HTML5.


Naja, der Player funktioniert halt in diversen Chromium-basierten Browsern nicht. 


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Videos: Direct Downloads sind bisher nicht geplant. Aber ich habe auch nie gesagt, dass das Onlineabo so bleibt, wie wir es launchen.
> - Designänderungen sind zum Start nicht drin. Aber ich habe auch nie gesagt, dass das Onlineabo so bleibt, wie wir es launchen.


 Hint appreciated. 


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Die PDFs sind qualitativ schon okay, würde ich sagen. Es sind natürlich keine Druck-PDFs, aber 72 dpi.


Wie jede gute Technikredaktion fordert ihr von der/ den Industrien (zumindest implizit, teilweise aber auch explizit) an Aufwärtskompatibilität zu denken und nichts zu launchen, was schon bei Start veraltet ist.
-> Bitte wendet das Prinzip auch auf euch selber an! Smartphones haben seit 2010 ~300PPI-Displays. Nun gibt es Notebooks mit 300PPI-Displays. Ab DP1.3 kann das auch auf 21-Zoll-Geräte ausgeweitet werden---optimiert dafür! Schon jetzt, damit man eure Hefte auch noch in ein paar Jahren als digitale Variante rauskramen kann und dann sich denkt BOOAH, was waren die schon weit! (bzw. auch damit Nutzer Ultramobiler Geräte schon jetzt denken können "was ist PCGH doch fortschrittlich"...


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Wir bieten im Shop als Direktzahlungsmittel Paypal an, wie bisher auch.


 Das stellt natürlich eine leichte Hürde dar---aber ich würde sie nehmen, wenn ihr dafür 300 DPI-PDFs anbietet!

P.s.: Weil wir gerade beim Thema sind: Ihr könntet die verbleibenden Bitmaps im Websitelayout wie PCGH-Logo, den Nachrichten-Brief, die Likebutton-Klingel oder das Einstellungs-Zahnrad gerne mal durch SVGs ersetzen...


----------



## Lotto (12. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da bei den Videos nervt es besonders und ich verkneife mir die so gut es geht. Aber generell nervt es mich derzeitig eher auf Youtube wenn man einen bestimmten Titel sucht und x mal den Schund ertragen muss



Bei Youtube gibts Werbung?


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2016)

Lotto schrieb:


> Bei Youtube gibts Werbung?



Wer einen guten Adblocker hat, sieht so gut wie keine Werbung, und wenn doch - die wird schnell blockiert. Ja, bei Youtube gibts Werbung, und wenn du willst das deine Lieblingsyoutuber auch was zu futtern kriegen - mach den Adblock mal aus


----------



## Lotto (12. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer einen guten Adblocker hat, sieht so gut wie keine Werbung, und wenn doch - die wird schnell blockiert. Ja, bei Youtube gibts Werbung, und wenn du willst das deine Lieblingsyoutuber auch was zu futtern kriegen - mach den Adblock mal aus



Du meins die armen Würstchen die fünfstellig verdienen und meinen ihre 2 Stunden schneiden am Tag wären harte Arbeit? Ne sorry aber da fehlt mir persönliche jegliches Verständnis.
Ich kann verstehen wenn PCGH als Unternehmen von Werbung abhängig ist, aber Youtube ist für mich eine Plattform wo Privatleute freiwillig Videos raufstellen. Wenn manche meinen das als Hauptberuf ausüben zu müssen, nicht mein Problem.


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2016)

Lotto schrieb:


> Du meins die armen Würstchen die fünfstellig verdienen und meinen ihre 2 Stunden schneiden am Tag wären harte Arbeit? Ne sorry aber da fehlt mir persönliche jegliches Verständnis.
> Ich kann verstehen wenn PCGH als Unternehmen von Werbung abhängig ist, aber Youtube ist für mich eine Plattform wo Privatleute freiwillig Videos raufstellen. Wenn manche meinen das als Hauptberuf ausüben zu müssen, nicht mein Problem.



2 Stunden am Tag? Mach mal selbst auf dem hohen Level, wirst dich wundern. Das ist nicht einfach mit dem Smartphone kurz ne Katze knipsen und 500k views bekommen. 
Ich brauche für ein Video zwischen 20min (faul, nix besonderes) bis 4 Tage, (wenn ich das richtig mache und nicht nur schneide, sondern auch alles andere mache). Die Leute sind drauf angewiesen das die Zuschauer eben nicht nur sie, sondern Werbung schauen. Durch die Adblocker sind Youtuber auf Prerolls usw. umgestiegen, die Werbung wird IN das Video eingebaut. Und nein, stinkreich ist da kein Tech-Youtuber damit geworden - sie verdienen genug, manche mehr als genug, aber stinkreich - gibt keinen.

Das ist ja deine Sache, ich habe aber lieber Content für ALLE, die ALLE sehen können - aber mit Werbung, anstatt einer Paywall die man auch noch vorher bezahlen muss. Ich schmeiße genug Geld für diverse Projekte rein, wenn sie mir gefallen. Weil ich selbst da unterwegs bin und weiß wieviel wo rauskommt


----------



## Straycatsfan (12. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer einen guten Adblocker hat, sieht so gut wie keine Werbung, und wenn doch - die wird schnell blockiert. Ja, bei Youtube gibts Werbung, und wenn du willst das deine Lieblingsyoutuber auch was zu futtern kriegen - mach den Adblock mal aus



N Youtuber spart doch schon die Kohle für die gestiftete Software, da hat er doch Geld für was zum Zahnen übrig.

Kann ja ruhig Teilzeit arbeiten gehen für den Rest, andere können auch nicht nur zocken, aber müssen Games UND Essen kaufen.


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2016)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> N Youtuber spart doch schon die Kohle für die gestiftete Software, da hat er doch Geld für was zum Zahnen übrig.
> 
> Kann ja ruhig Teilzeit arbeiten gehen für den Rest, andere können auch nicht nur zocken, aber müssen Games UND Essen kaufen.



Youtube, genau so wie PCGH besteht nicht nur aus 10h am Tag zocken, 1-2h davon rendern und sich über fette Zahlen freuen. 
Es gibt auch eine Welt ausserhalb von Spielen. Versuch mal einen Techchannel z.B. mit Wasserkühlungen und Enthusiast-hardware hochzuziehen. Die wirste schön selbst kaufen und die Kameras, Licht, Studio alles bezahlen.
Vergleiche bitte nicht die Let`s Player, die nur einen fetten PC und ne Webcam brauchen, mit anderen Youtubern die deutlich höhere Ausgaben&Kosten haben für ein Video.


----------



## Palmdale (12. April 2016)

Die Videos, bleiben die DVD Heft only? Bei der Vollversion wird wohl davon auszugehen sein


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. April 2016)

Werde mein Abo wohl auch umstellen PCGH Digital + Heft + keine Werbung auf der Webseite aber bei PCGames werde ich wohl von Heft auf nur Digital gehen.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Deswegen lehne ich eine "Paywall" ab, in jeder Form. Content hinter nem Preis verstecken? Nicht mit mir. Und ja, dazu gehört auch der Content der gedruckt wird - den darf (und sollte) man genau so online anbieten.


Ich widerspreche dem vehement. Eine Paywall ist die fairste und transparenteste Art der Entlohnung. Hochwertigen Content sollte man online genau so anbieten.

Diese "Im Internet muss alles gratis sein." Mentalität muss endlich gestoppt werden. Übrigens ebenso wie die unsägliche "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität, die damit zusammen hängt...


----------



## Timmey (12. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> Es haben ja einige Printabonnenten ähnlich argumentiert, deshalb antworte ich Dir exemplarisch mit neuen Erkenntnissen. Ich habe ja versprochen, da noch mal mit den Verantwortlichen zu sprechen. Ich habe gute und schlechte Nachrichten.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thilo,

Ich hoffe deine Migräne ist wieder weg. Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie läuft das mit den 50 Cent bei Leuten so wie ich, die nach deiner Ankündigung im Heft bereits das Digital Abo für 1€ bestellt haben? Jetzt bin ich etwas irritiert.

Ich hoffe du kannst mir/uns da auch eine gute Lösung präsentieren.

Die Idee der werbefreien Webseite finde ich klasse!

Danke Tim


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche dem vehement. Eine Paywall ist die fairste und transparenteste Art der Entlohnung. Hochwertigen Content sollte man online genau so anbieten.
> 
> Diese "Im Internet muss alles gratis sein." Mentalität muss endlich gestoppt werden. Übrigens ebenso wie die unsägliche "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität, die damit zusammen hängt...



Hinter einer Paywall kannste alles mögliche verstecken. Transparent ist dahinter schon mal gar nix.
Hochwertiger Content muss JEDEM Nutzer bereitgestellt werden, auch dem der gerade keine Kohle oder keine Möglichkeit hat zu bezahlen. Schon gar nicht als Abo das man nicht einfach monatlich abbestellen kann ohne Nachteile. 
Das ist nicht "geiz" sondern das ist gerecht. Wenn der Kollege dann den Content mag und was beisteuern will und kann, wird er es auch tun. 

Glaub mir, alles und jeden mit Geld totzuschmeißen, ohne zu wissen was da drin ist, ist das letzte Mittel^^


----------



## 2Key (12. April 2016)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,
Ich werde Voraussichtlich weiter wie bisher die Printausgabe bei einen Zeitschriftenhändler meiner Wahl mal mit und mal ohne DVD kaufen und ihre Webseite mitsamt ihrer Werbung von meinen Desktop-PC oder Mobilrechner (11" Netbook) ohne Addblocker besuchen. Ich persönlich halte einen Preis von über 1,50€ im Monat nicht attraktiv genug um ihre Webseite werbefrei zu besuchen, allerdings vermeide ich den Besuch von richtigen Mobilgeräten (Android Phone/Tablet), & unterwegs sowieso, weswegen das DatenVolumen-Argument durchaus bei einigen nutzern ziehen könnte. Ich hoffe inständig das sie infolge dessen um dieses Angebot attraktiver zu gestalten nicht die Werbung allgemein & vor allen die Autostart-Video-Werbungen auf ihrer Seite erhöhen, da letztere einfach nur extrem Nervig sind und die Nutzung von pcgh.de deutlich unangenehmer gestalten könnte, gegen das aktuelle Maß kann ich nicht klagen. Zudem möchte ich ihren offenen Umgang mit der Thematik loben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
2Key


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2016)

Timmey schrieb:


> Hallo Thilo,
> 
> Ich hoffe deine Migräne ist wieder weg. Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie läuft das mit den 50 Cent bei Leuten so wie ich, die nach deiner Ankündigung im Heft bereits das Digital Abo für 1€ bestellt haben? Jetzt bin ich etwas irritiert.
> 
> ...



Das Digital Abo kostet für Print Abonnenten auch weiterhin 1 Euro inkl. des Online Abos!
Einzig die Option für 50 cent *NUR *das Online Abo, nicht aber das Digital Abo dazu zu bekommen ist hinzugekommen. 

Siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efdev (13. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Youtube, genau so wie PCGH besteht nicht nur aus 10h am Tag zocken, 1-2h davon rendern und sich über fette Zahlen freuen.


Du weißt doch nur gute alte Arbeit ist richtige Arbeit  (was dann richtige Arbeit ist bestimmt dann immer jeder Spinner für sich ) 
Die Leute wollen halt nicht Wissen das auch hinter YT Arbeit stecken kann   , Youtuber sind halt nur Faulenzer die dafür noch bezahlt werden


----------



## Scholdarr (13. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Hinter einer Paywall kannste alles mögliche verstecken. Transparent ist dahinter schon mal gar nix.


Natürlich ist das transparent. So transparent wie es eben geht bei Medien. Man kann schließlich auch nicht den kompletten Kinofilm sehen, bevor man ihn bezahlt. Es liegt in der Natur der Sache bei Medien, dass man in finanzielle Vorleistung tritt. Ist aber nicht nur bei Medien so. Beim Essen ist es ganz ähnlich...

Was du verlangst, ist nicht mehr Transparenz, sondern die komplette Entmachtung der Anbieter...



> Hochwertiger Content muss JEDEM Nutzer bereitgestellt werden, auch dem der gerade keine Kohle oder keine Möglichkeit hat zu bezahlen. Schon gar nicht als Abo das man nicht einfach monatlich abbestellen kann ohne Nachteile.


Ein ganz klares NEIN. Ich sehe überhaupt keine Veranlassung, warum man Inhalte kostenlos bereitstellen MÜSSTE. Computec ist weder die Heilsarmee noch die Sozialhilfe, sondern ein ganz normales Wirtschaftsunternehmen, das Produkte verkauft. Und dafür verlangt man im Kapitalismus natürlich Kompensation vom Kunde. Es gibt keinen Rechtsanspruch auf kostenfreie Medieninhalte im Internet, sorry. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie du auf so abstruse Ideen kommst...



> Das ist nicht "geiz" sondern das ist gerecht. Wenn der Kollege dann den Content mag und was beisteuern will und kann, wird er es auch tun.


Klar. Du glaubst auch an den Weihnachtsmann, oder? Wenn die Welt so einfach und gut funktionieren würde, dann bräuchten wir keine Gesetze, keine Regierungen. Dann gäbe es keinen Neid, keine Missgunst, keinen Krieg. Aber der Mensch ist nun mal zu einem guten Teil ein Drecksack und wenn er etwas kostenlos abgreifen kann, dann macht er das auch. Schlechtes Gewissen? Kann schon sein. Aber das stört die meisten Leute nicht wirklich. Das sieht man ja schon prima am sonstigen Konsumverhalten, wenn man für den Frisör keine 10€ mehr bezahlen will oder T-Shirts bald keine 3€ mehr kosten dürfen. Unethisch? Ist doch egal. Es ist genau diese Geiz-ist-geil Mentalität, die so ein Goodwill-Modell, wie von dir vorgeschlagen, effektiv verhindert, gerade bei uns. Klar, es gibt natürlich auch Leute, die bereitwillig zahlen würden. Aber das ist nur ein kleiner Teil. Und ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass Computec nicht die gesamte Redaktion auf die Grundlage des Altruismus bzw. des Anstandes ein paar weniger stellen will...

Das heißt nicht, dass Crowdfunding gar nicht funktionieren kann. Es funktioniert aber nur selten richtig gut und ist stets eine höchst unsichere Finanzierungsgrundlage. Planungssicherheit gibt es so so gut wie gar nicht, was auch jegliche Investition schwierig macht. Für einzelne Youtuber/Streamer, Ich-AG-Journalisten uns sehr kleine und flexible Redaktionen mit weniger als 10 Mann mag das noch einigermaßen funktionieren. Für größere Redaktionen und Verlage ist ein Crowdfunding bzw. "Spenden"-Ansatz hingegen wirtschaftliches Harakiri. Das macht keiner, der bei klarem Verstand ist.



> Glaub mir, alles und jeden mit Geld totzuschmeißen, ohne zu wissen was da drin ist, ist das letzte Mittel^^


So unwissend sind wir doch gar nicht. Wir wissen doch ziemlich genau, was für Artikel und Inhalte die PCGH regelmäßig veröffentlicht. Das ist jetzt nicht gerade die "große Unbekannte". Außerdem ist das nichts anderes als das, was auch bei einem Heftabo passiert. Auch da geht man in Vorleistung für Medieninhalte, die man nicht en Detail kennt, weil sie noch gar nicht existieren. Das ist praktisch völlig identisch zum Onlineabo von der Situation her. Für viele Leute ist das trotzdem attraktiv, weil sie sich eben doch ein ganz gutes Bild davon machen können, was sie für ihr Geld dann erwartet.


----------



## cryon1c (13. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das transparent. So transparent wie es eben geht bei Medien. Man kann schließlich auch nicht den kompletten Kinofilm sehen, bevor man ihn bezahlt. Es liegt in der Natur der Sache bei Medien, dass man in finanzielle Vorleistung tritt. Ist aber nicht nur bei Medien so. Beim Essen ist es ganz ähnlich...



Ich werde einfach kurz und bündig antworten.
Nimm Youtube. Ich unterstütze z.B. TekSyndicate. Ich kauf deren Merchandise und lasse Werbung bei ihren Videos laufen - freiwillig. Auch Patreon geht. 
a) alles freiwillig b)alles jederzeit kündbar, wobei nur Patreon eine Art "Abo" bietet und c) ihr Content war verfügbar ohne das ich denen was zukommen lassen musste und ich kann den nach wie vor überall genießen - bei Freunden die einen Adblocker laufen lassen, überall, ohne das da was rumgemotzt wird. Und wenn ich es mal nicht so dicke habe, gibts halt nen Monat lang keine Donations (ja sie streamen auch) und auch keine Ware bzw Patreon-Zahlungen. Bleibt die Werbung. 

Das sind für mich aktuelle Medien. Nicht der Dinosaurier aus der Zeit wo Computer noch ohne Worte wie "Giga" und "Tera" ausgekommen sind und Internet was für Auserwählte war. 
Und auch für große Redaktionen wird das funktionieren. 
Ich sehe immer mehr Paywalls aufziehen, viele Seiten betonen das extra mit nem fetten Popup "Wir verhungern! Journalismus kostet GELD, also GIB das gefälligst rüber", andere sind schon komplett auf Paywalls umgestiegen und bieten nur Textschnipsel an, wer lesen will - Abo.
So n Mist kommt mir nicht auf den Monitor und auch nicht in Papierform. 

Unternehmen, gerade Journalisten, müssen sich entwickeln. Der Trend im PC-Bereich geht zu Massenmedien die von den größeren Jungs finanziert werden auf einer Seite und sehr kleinen, spezialisierten Projekten auf der anderen Seite (wie z.B. viele einzelne Personen die im Bereich Modding, WaKü usw aktiv sind, richtig interessante Sachen bringen und viel tiefere Einblicke und bessere Informationen liefern als die Presse).  

Kannste sehen wie du willst.

P.S. es geht nicht um Crowdfunding. Es geht darum, das die Werbung ordentlich was abdeckt und die Finanzierung über die Leute eher ein guter Bonus ist, aber bei weitem nicht erforderlich. 
Damit dies auch so bleibt, die Werbung aber nicht penetrant wird, muss man die Reichweite erhöhen. 
Nicht jedes Projekt kann zu der Größe anwachsen, wie es z.B. Linus Media Group geschafft hat, aber man versteht das sie eigentlich über die Werbeeinnahmen genug einnehmen um zu arbeiten - die zusätzliche Kohle sorgt dafür das sie verrückte Projekte machen, mehr Leute einstellen können und einfach mal mehr Kohle haben.
Für mich gibt es nur eine Zukunft im "Untergrund", also abseits der Bild&co. 
Wer im Underground arbeitet und extrem spezialisiert ist, kann nur so arbeiten. Printmedien werden weiter zurückfallen und Paywall-Prinzip funktioniert sehr selten.


----------



## Leob12 (13. April 2016)

LTT käme ohne Sponsoring von den Videos nicht zurecht, das hat Linus sogar gesagt. Werbeeinschaltungen auf YT alleine bringen nicht genug Geld ein. Gut, Linus Media Group hat mittlerweile auch einige Mitarbeiter, aber trotzdem könnten sie ohne gesponserte Videos nicht überleben. 



Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer einen guten Adblocker hat, sieht so gut wie keine Werbung, und wenn doch - die wird schnell blockiert. Ja, bei Youtube gibts Werbung, und wenn du willst das deine Lieblingsyoutuber auch was zu futtern kriegen - mach den Adblock mal aus



Ich schaue dort nur nach Musik und mit der nervenden Werbung ist ja der Vorspann gemeint. Es nervt einfach nur was man nicht mag x mal hintereinander ertragen zu müssen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2016)

Ohne Sponsoring, e-shop, Product placement, partnerlinks bzw Cooperationen zu anderen Webshops lässt sich allein mit Werbung bei den Videos auf YouTube/twitch TV etc. schon längst nicht mehr soviel verdienen wie früher.
Der Wert pro klick (eher ab 1000) ist in den Keller gegangen.

Wer aufgepasst hat weiß, dass das angestoßene Beispiel Rocket Beans, ihr Geld größtenteils mit exklusiven Werbe und partnerverträgen und nicht per Googles AdSense bzw automatischen Werbesystem ihre Brötchen verdienen. 

So einfach ist es schon längst nicht mehr, sich mal eben nur mit der Werbung allein durchzuschlagen. Es sei denn man handelt Exklusiv Verträge aus, was widerrum auch nicht mehr ganz so einfach ist, um auf ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis zu kommen.


----------



## pizzazz (13. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche dem vehement. Eine Paywall ist die fairste und transparenteste Art der Entlohnung. Hochwertigen Content sollte man online genau so anbieten.
> Diese "Im Internet muss alles gratis sein." Mentalität muss endlich gestoppt werden. Übrigens ebenso wie die unsägliche "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität, die damit zusammen hängt...



genau, hochwertige informationen ohne gegenleistung weiterzugeben gehört unter strafe gestellt  andernfalls werden ja nur die preise verdorben und das internet geht zugrunde 

allerdings, so hat das internet mal angefangen und wurde trotzdem zum erfolg - die geld-aus-werbeeinnahmen-masche kam erst später

die sache wird sich selbstverständlich selbst regulieren - es wird weiterhin genügend gutes kostenlos geben und einiges eben nur gegen pay, schlechtes gab es schon immer gratis aber nun werden sich genügen finden auch dafür zu zahlen. das perfekte hingegen wird es weiterhin gar nicht geben, es sei denn man macht es selbst


----------



## Scholdarr (13. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer im Underground arbeitet und extrem spezialisiert ist, kann nur so arbeiten. Printmedien werden weiter zurückfallen und Paywall-Prinzip funktioniert sehr selten.



Du fabulierst dir deine Welt auch so zusammen, wie es dir gerade in den Kram passt? 

Naja, lassen wir es. Wir sind eben scheinbar grundsätzlich anderer Meinung und haben eine komplett unterschiedliche Auffassung der Realität.



pizzazz schrieb:


> genau, hochwertige informationen ohne gegenleistung weiterzugeben gehört unter strafe gestellt  andernfalls werden ja nur die preise verdorben und das internet geht zugrunde
> 
> allerdings, so hat das internet mal angefangen und wurde trotzdem zum erfolg - die geld-aus-werbeeinnahmen-masche kam erst später


Welches "Internet"? Und inwiefern erfolgreich? 

Und wer behauptet bitte schön, dass man nicht weiter Produkte bzw. Inhalte werbefinanziert anbieten dürfte? Richtig, niemand.


----------



## Leob12 (13. April 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ohne Sponsoring, e-shop, Product placement, partnerlinks bzw Cooperationen zu anderen Webshops lässt sich allein mit Werbung bei den Videos auf YouTube/twitch TV etc. schon längst nicht mehr soviel verdienen wie früher.
> Der Wert pro klick (eher ab 1000) ist in den Keller gegangen.
> 
> Wer aufgepasst hat weiß, dass das angestoßene Beispiel Rocket Beans, ihr Geld größtenteils mit exklusiven Werbe und partnerverträgen und nicht per Googles AdSense bzw automatischen Werbesystem ihre Brötchen verdienen.
> ...


Und viele Projekte von LTT würde es ohne Sponsoring-Deaks nicht geben. 
Dazu kommt dass viel Hardware ja von den Herstellern geschickt wird, sonst wäre es ja unfinanzierbar. Und die Hardware bekommt er ja, weil er so eine große Reichweite hat. 
Aber ein Teil muss ja danach auch wieder zurückgeschickt werden.
Ohne dass so Firmen wie Nvidia, LG, Kingston oder Intel die Hardware schicken würden, wäre alles nicht rentabel.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timmey (13. April 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das Digital Abo kostet für Print Abonnenten auch weiterhin 1 Euro inkl. des Online Abos!
> Einzig die Option für 50 cent *NUR *das Online Abo, nicht aber das Digital Abo dazu zu bekommen ist hinzugekommen.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> ...



War denn doch schon zu spät 

Daher danke für die richtig stellung


----------



## Markus Wollny (13. April 2016)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Naja, der Player funktioniert halt in diversen Chromium-basierten Browsern nicht.
> [...]
> P.s.: Weil wir gerade beim Thema sind: Ihr könntet die verbleibenden Bitmaps im Websitelayout wie PCGH-Logo, den Nachrichten-Brief, die Likebutton-Klingel oder das Einstellungs-Zahnrad gerne mal durch SVGs ersetzen...



Zum Player: Der funktioniert wunderbar auch in Chromium. Das Problem hier ist vielmehr, dass das Chromium-Projekt in seiner unendlichen Weisheit entschieden hat, den Codec-Standard mit der weitesten Verbreitung und breitesten Geräteunterstützung NICHT mehr im Core zu implementieren - H.264 wurde tatsächlich bewusst ausgebaut und stattdessen wird auf WebM verwiesen. WebM wird von keinem IE unterstützt, genausowenig wie von Safari, Safari auf iOS, oder Edge 13. Wir könnten nun unseren gesamten Backkatalog an Videos zusätzlich (!) in wenigstens zwei WebM-Files (HD und SD) transcoden, müssten dazu nur die zusätzlichen Transcoding-Ressourcen (Rechenzeit) und den verdoppelten Platzbedarf nebst verlängerter Backup-Dauer und Backup-Platzbedarf in Kauf nehmen. Um diesen einen Browser zu unterstützen. Der sich auf dem meisten Betriebssystemen auch mit dem H.264-Codec nachrüsten lässt (statisch kompilierte Portable-Version mal ausgenommen). Oder wir bleiben bei H.264, was in IE, Edge, Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Opera, iOS Safari, Android Stock Browser und Chrome für Android funktioniert, also überall. Danke, aber nein danke - solange WebM nicht out-of-the-box überall läuft, können wir das leider nicht berücksichtigen.

SVG ist eine ähnliche Geschichte, hier machen vor allem IE 9-11 noch massiv Ärger, da die Skalierung nicht einwandfrei funktioniert. SVG favicons funktionieren praktisch nirgends außer in Safatri und Firefox und auch bei einigen weitergehenden Features von SVG ist der Support durch die Bank noch sehr gemischt.

Wir haben leider nicht den Luxus, sofort auf jeden Bleeding Edge Zug aufspringen zu können. Wir müssen schon zusehen, dass unsere Seiten weitestgehend funktionieren und das ganze auch in der Maintenance wirtschaftlich sinnvoll bleibt.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## xHaru (13. April 2016)

Solange die Werbung nicht penetrant ist, okay. Ansonsten werd ich nur noch das Forum nutzen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich werde einfach kurz und bündig antworten.
> Nimm Youtube. Ich unterstütze z.B. TekSyndicate. Ich kauf deren Merchandise und lasse Werbung bei ihren Videos laufen - freiwillig. Auch Patreon geht.
> a) alles freiwillig b)alles jederzeit kündbar, wobei nur Patreon eine Art "Abo" bietet und c) ihr Content war verfügbar ohne das ich denen was zukommen lassen musste und ich kann den nach wie vor überall genießen - bei Freunden die einen Adblocker laufen lassen, überall, ohne das da was rumgemotzt wird. Und wenn ich es mal nicht so dicke habe, gibts halt nen Monat lang keine Donations (ja sie streamen auch) und auch keine Ware bzw Patreon-Zahlungen. Bleibt die Werbung.
> 
> ...



Ohne konkrete Fälle nennen zu wollen oder stellenweise auch können, möchte ich bei diesen rein zuwendungsbasierten Seiten ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass die potenteste Geldquelle die Hersteller sind. Wer hohe 6- bis 7-stellige Abonnenenzahlen hat, mag von diesen unabhängig agieren können. Aber es gibt durchaus Vermarkter, die die enorme Werbewirkung von Reviews erkannt haben. Dieses Sponsoring kann dann durchaus um drei bis vierstellige Dollar-Beträge über die Bereitstellung der eigentlichen Hardware hinausgehen. Selbst wenn die Tester unter diesen Bedingungen die Wertungsneutralität wahren, müssen sie den finalen Text zum Teil genehmigen lassen und unterliegen Beschränkungen was Konkurrenzprodukte angeht. Man beachte hierbei wie wenige Youtuber Round-Ups teurer Komponenten unter Beteiligung vieler Hardwarehersteller machen und wie weit verbreitet Einzeltests eines Herstellers sind.
Der Gegenentwurf zu derartigen Hersteller-orientierten Tests ist die klassische Redaktion mit getrennter Anzeigenabteilung, deren Finanzierung auf dem Verkauf von Content basiert ist. Wie so oft gilt auch die (Internet-)Weisheit:
Man ist entweder Kunde oder Produkt. Wer nicht zahlt, dessen Aufmerksamkeit wird meist an andere verkauft - und wenn dies nicht in Form offensichtlicher Werbung erfolgt sollte man sehr misstrauisch werden. Von Luft, Liebe und Spenden können nur sehr wenige leben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. April 2016)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch nichts schön reden, wenn Du ein Abo abschließt, dann geht das nur für 6. bzw. 12. Monate. Somit bist Du gezwungen/verpflichtet auf diese Zeit [man zahlt ja auch im voraus] und kannst nicht sagen ich will aber z.B. nur einen Monat.


Doch, wir werden auch Zeitpässe haben. Die Frage ist nur, ob wir das direkt zum Start haben werden oder nicht.



Shurchil schrieb:


> War eine schöne Zeit hier auf PCGH(X).
> 
> Hoffentlich fallt ihr damit richtig schön auf die Nase. Denn ich persönlich (nicht, dass es wen kümmern würde) werde dann PCGH meiden, sowie euch bei Facebook und Co. disliken.
> 
> Machts gut.


An Deiner Stelle würde ich erst einmal abwarten und schauen, was da kommt. Als direkt den Kopf in den Stand zu stecken.



Metalic schrieb:


> Und sobald irgendwelche Funktionen kommen, die Nichtzahler zu "brandmarken" oder anderweitig abzugrenzen, bin ich und einige andere denke ich weg.


Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn, das kommt auch nicht.



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen in welche der Spalten ich falle bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich das Kombi abo habe oder nur das Heft ABO


Wenn Du mir Deine Abonummer als PN schickst, finde ich das für Dich heraus. J



megalomon schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin durchaus dazu bereit einen kleinen Obolus zu entrichten.
> 
> Allerdings unter der Voraussetzung, das es keine Paywalls gibt wie sie z.B. bei Gamestar vorhanden sind und das dann auch wirklich die komplette Werbung entfernt wird, nicht so wie bei Bild (nein, ich lese den Mist nicht
> 
> ...


„Paywalls“ machen wir keine, zumindest nicht nach meinem Verständnis. Und ja, durch das Onlineabo hat man auch eine werbefreie Webseite – keine Display-Werbung, keine Video-Werbung.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Wie soll es eigentlich gehandhabt werden, sollte ein User mit abgeschlossenem Anti-Werbungs-Abo gesperrt werden? Führt sicher auch irgendwann zu Aerger (im Sinne von "Ich habe bezahlt, also darf ich das")


Das klären wir gerade.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wir bieten für Printabonnenten die Wahl, ob sie „nur“ das Onlineabo dazu buchen oder eben Onlineabo UND Digitalversion.





Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich übrigens für einigermaßen schlecht und rückständig halte, ist die erzwungene Vertragslaufzeit inkl. Kündigungsfrist. Dass man sich gleich für mindestens 6 Monate binden muss, ist imo nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar. Das Angebot wäre imo viel attraktiver, wenn es monatlich kündbar wäre. Wenn selbst EA das mit Origin Access so hinbekommt, dann doch sicher auch Computec.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie gesagt, es wird auch Zeitpässe geben.



SAVVYER schrieb:


> - erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken. Bisher gab es immer einen Weg die Werbung zu umgehen, gerade auf "PC Enthusiasten" Seiten sind solche Behauptungen eher mit Humor zu betrachten.


Ich bin immer froh, wenn ich Menschen zum Lachen bringe. Wir sollten alle viel mehr lachen. Das befreit und ist auch gut für die Gesundheit.
@ Topic: Diese „Behauptung“ stelle ich eben lieber vorher auf, so aus Transparenzgründen und so, weil hinterher ist immer doof. Es sollte keiner sagen, wir hätten das nicht im Vorfeld gesagt.



Lotto schrieb:


> Ok hab es so verstanden, dass man selber ne Mail oder Brief schreiben muss. Aber wenn ich angeschrieben werde ist es ok. Dann entschuldige ich mich, dass ich es falsch verstanden habe.


Keine Entschuldigung nötig!



Palmdale schrieb:


> Die Videos, bleiben die DVD Heft only? Bei der Vollversion wird wohl davon auszugehen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vollversion ja, solange wir da nicht auf Key-Only umsteigen, was viele Leser explizit nicht wollen. Videos? Mal sehen. Das könnte ich mir vorstellen, aber bisher ist die Webseite für so einen geschützten Bereich noch nicht ausgelegt.



Timmey schrieb:


> Hallo Thilo,
> 
> Ich hoffe deine Migräne ist wieder weg. Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie läuft das mit den 50 Cent bei Leuten so wie ich, die nach deiner Ankündigung im Heft bereits das Digital Abo für 1€ bestellt haben? Jetzt bin ich etwas irritiert.
> 
> ...


Hallo Tim – danke, viel besser. Die Akkupunktur heute früh war Bombe. J
Du kannst das sicher wieder ändern lassen, wenn Du jetzt doch nur das Onlineabo dazu buchen willst. Aber diese Option bieten wir im Shop noch nicht an, weil es das Onlineabo auch noch nicht gibt. Stay tuned!


----------



## Kashura (13. April 2016)

Unabhängig vom Thema muss ich die Redakteure an dieser Stelle noch mal deutlich loben. Trotz dieses offensichtlich kontroversen Themas, scheut ihr euch nicht dies transparent und offen mit der Community zu besprechen und zu erklären. Die meisten Redakteure bei anderen Webseiten/Zeitschriften usw. sind für mich nur austauschbare Namen, die ich nicht mal am Stil erkenne. Ihr seid fest in eurer Community verankert und das macht für mich persönlich einen großen Unterschied


----------



## orca113 (13. April 2016)

> Trotz dieses offensichtlich kontroversen Themas, scheut ihr euch nicht dies transparent und offen mit der Community zu besprechen und zu erklären.



Finde ich ebenfalls toll und bin davon überzeugt das dies der einzige Weg ist auch Skeptiker zu überzeugen.


----------



## lordxeen (13. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass der User irgendwo anrufen soll oder eine E-Mail schreiben muss?
> 
> Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, warum ich so was hier in den Artikel dazu stelle. Vorschau: Was steckt hinter dem kommenden Onlineabo von PCGH?
> 
> ...


Hallo Thilo,

ich arbeite selbst im Kundenservice und muss dir sagen: typischer Fall von den zweiten Schritt vor dem Ersten gemacht. Die Prozedur hätte stehen müssen als ihr damit an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen seid. Ich habe nämlich auch angerufen und so umgestellt -> mehr Arbeit.
Aber Lob an den Abo-Service Umstellung ging problemlos

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Kusanar (13. April 2016)

Und vor allem die Objektivität und Integrität bewahren, trotz der vielen Rants hier, gefällt mir


----------



## Scholdarr (13. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Doch, wir werden auch Zeitpässe haben. Die Frage ist nur, ob wir das direkt zum Start haben werden oder nicht.


Danke für diese sehr wichtige Info!


----------



## DannyL (13. April 2016)

Ich begrüße die Aktion selbst, das PCGH die Seite alternativ finanziert bekommen möchte. Seit letzten Herbst habe ich das Print+Digital-Abo. Die Gründe sind recht einfach, Papier ist sehr geduldig, aber äußerst lästig, wenn man es sammelt. Habe zu Beginn des Jahres meine ganzen Magazine ausgemistet, da sind alle Ausgaben der PCGH und Gamestar der Jahrgänge 2010-2014 in die Papiertonne gewandert. Das letzte Mal hatte ich zum Umzug im Jahre 2010 die Ausgaben Nr. 1 bis 2009 der beiden Magazine in die Tonne gehauen. Nun darf ich die Ausgaben bequem auf meinem iPad angucken und nachschlagen. Toll. Nun bekomme ich noch die Werbefreiheit. Diese genieße ich auch bei Gamestar mit einem gewissen Mehrwert. Ab und an ist mal eine nette Vollversion dabei. Aber auch die 10% Rabat für gamesrocket.de sind gerne gesehen. 2-3 mal im Jahr benutzt und das Geld ist wieder drin und jeder der Beteiligten ist glücklich.


----------



## Research (13. April 2016)

@Thilo,

so, als da die Flut kam, nun ist mir die Lust am Antworten vergangen.

Wäre aber unfair wenn ich es nicht täte:

Es geht um den ACHTUNG TRIGGER! Freien MArkt, Angebot und Nachfrage.
Diesem unterliegen alle (Ausnahme sind alle die sich vom Staat fördern lassen, etwa Atomstrom. Hier wird der echte Preis verschleiert.).
Es müssen alle Kosten + X für Schlechte Zeiten +Y für Sondersachen + Z für Reparaturen.

Am Anfang kann ein Angebotsmonopol bestehen. Dort kann man höhere Preise verlangen.
Hier aber, haben wir ein Nachfragemonopol bzw. Monopson.
Das heißt nicht das nur ich konsumiere, sondern das ihr mit zu vielen Anderen, Qualität ignorierend, konkurriert.

Also könnt ihr zu Anfang keine hohen Preise verlangen. (Wenig Profit.)
Um den Aufstieg zu halten muss der Preis konstant bleiben. Trotz steigendem "Bedarf". Welcher keiner ist, wie, z.B. Klopapier.
Später wird euch auch keiner steigende Preise gönnen. Denn wir wissen das Hosting immer billiger wird. Einzig eure Kosten (Inflation →Lohn) steigen, welche damit aufgefangen werden (können, also teilweise). 
Der Rest kommt über die Masse an Abos, Aldi ähnlich. Wenig Gewinn Pro Einheit, dann verkaufe viele Einheiten unter den günstigst möglichen Bedingungen (sinkende Hostingpreise, Subventionen vom Staat da ihr Steuer-reduziert kauft, auch Strom. Institute zahlen, z.B. ~15ct/kWh).

Mäßig gebildete Kundschaft, wie man sie hier trifft, wird es euch also nicht so ganz einfach machen, Lohnende Mengen Geld zu generieren die nach 
Andorra, Anguilla, Antigua und Barbuda, Aruba, die Bahamas, Bahrain,  Barbados, Belize, Bermuda, die Cayman Islands, die Cookinseln, Dominica,  Dubai, Gibraltar, Grenada, Isle of Man, die Jungferninseln, die  Kanalinseln, Kranidi, Liberia, Liechtenstein, Luxemburg, die Malediven,  Malta, die Marshallinseln, Mauritius, Monaco, Montserrat, Nauru, die  Niederländischen Antillen, Samoa, die Schweiz, die Seychellen, Singapur,  St. Kitts und Nevis, St. Lucia, St. Vincent und die Grenadinen, Tonga  und Vanuatu
zu exportieren. Auch die USA bieten sich da mittlerweile an.
(Der Postillon: Superreiche gezwungen, funf Minuten nach neuer Steueroase zu suchen)
Panama fällt ja weg.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. April 2016)

Research schrieb:


> ...


Haha, nice...


----------



## OldboyX (13. April 2016)

Ich habe jedenfalls auf Anraten eines PCGH-Mitarbeiters hier im Thread wieder einmal Adblock ausgemacht für PCGH und muss sagen, dass ich bislang vom neuen Anbieter(Werbepartner?) sehr angetan bin. Wenn Werbung immer so gewesen wäre, bzw. so bleibt, dann kann ich Adblock auch immer ausgeschaltet lassen.

In 3 Tagen bislang kein Vollbildschirm-Banner und keine Sounds oder Videos die ungefragt abspielen. Dabei würde ich ein Popup-Banner sogar noch in Ordnung finden, wenn zumindest klar ersichtlich ist, wie ich es schließen kann. Jetzt müsste man nur noch am Player für Videos arbeiten, das Teil ist nicht so besonders und der Werbespot-Zwang führt wenn überhaupt nur dazu, dass ich mir ein Video dann einfach nicht anschaue .


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (13. April 2016)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Zum Player: Der funktioniert wunderbar auch in Chromium. Das Problem hier ist vielmehr, dass das Chromium-Projekt in seiner unendlichen Weisheit entschieden hat, den Codec-Standard mit der weitesten Verbreitung und breitesten Geräteunterstützung NICHT mehr im Core zu implementieren - H.264 wurde tatsächlich bewusst ausgebaut und stattdessen wird auf WebM verwiesen. WebM wird von keinem IE unterstützt, genausowenig wie von Safari, Safari auf iOS, oder Edge 13. Wir könnten nun unseren gesamten Backkatalog an Videos zusätzlich (!) in wenigstens zwei WebM-Files (HD und SD) transcoden, müssten dazu nur die zusätzlichen Transcoding-Ressourcen (Rechenzeit) und den verdoppelten Platzbedarf nebst verlängerter Backup-Dauer und Backup-Platzbedarf in Kauf nehmen. Um diesen einen Browser zu unterstützen. Der sich auf dem meisten Betriebssystemen auch mit dem H.264-Codec nachrüsten lässt (statisch kompilierte Portable-Version mal ausgenommen). Oder wir bleiben bei H.264, was in IE, Edge, Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Opera, iOS Safari, Android Stock Browser und Chrome für Android funktioniert, also überall. Danke, aber nein danke - solange WebM nicht out-of-the-box überall läuft, können wir das leider nicht berücksichtigen.
> 
> SVG ist eine ähnliche Geschichte, hier machen vor allem IE 9-11 noch massiv Ärger, da die Skalierung nicht einwandfrei funktioniert. SVG favicons funktionieren praktisch nirgends außer in Safatri und Firefox und auch bei einigen weitergehenden Features von SVG ist der Support durch die Bank noch sehr gemischt.
> 
> ...


1. Danke für die Erläuterung---ja, das ist nachvollziehbar. (wusste bisher nichts davon, dass Chromium H.264 rausgeschmissen hat---schaue insgesamt eher wenig... 
2. Das MS-Plugin ist ja anscheinend tot---woher bekommt man nun denn H.264-Unterstützung für Chromium-basierte Browser? (es geht ja nicht um Chromium selber---aber es gibt halt einige sehr interessante Browser, die darauf basieren)
3. Naja, IE ist natürlich aber auch IE: Ein Browser, den wohl auch der Großteil der Redaktion totbekommen möchte, oder? 
4. Werdet ihr mit dem Website-Abo dann auch mehr experimentelle Features nach Wahl auf die Nutzer loslassen?


----------



## SKPC (13. April 2016)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> 1. Danke für die Erläuterung---ja, das ist nachvollziehbar. (wusste bisher nichts davon, dass Chromium H.264 rausgeschmissen hat---schaue insgesamt eher wenig...
> 2. Das MS-Plugin ist ja anscheinend tot---woher bekommt man nun denn H.264-Unterstützung für Chromium-basierte Browser? (es geht ja nicht um Chromium selber---aber es gibt halt einige sehr interessante Browser, die darauf basieren)
> 3. Naja, IE ist natürlich aber auch IE: Ein Browser, den wohl auch der Großteil der Redaktion totbekommen möchte, oder?
> 4. Werdet ihr mit dem Website-Abo dann auch mehr experimentelle Features nach Wahl auf die Nutzer loslassen?



HTML5 als Standard Videoplayer könnte man für registrierte Nutzer, durch opt-in möglich machen (so wie es einige Zeit auf YouTube lief), webm ebenfalls (übrigens unterstützen bis auf Safari, Internet Explorer 11, Opera Mini (der aber H.264 ebenfalls nicht unterstützt) (und Edge 13, ab Version 14 wird auch Edge webm unterstützen) alle aktuellen Browser webm).


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2016)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Zum Player: Der funktioniert wunderbar auch in Chromium. Das Problem hier ist vielmehr, dass das Chromium-Projekt in seiner unendlichen Weisheit entschieden hat, den Codec-Standard mit der weitesten Verbreitung und breitesten Geräteunterstützung NICHT mehr im Core zu implementieren - H.264 wurde tatsächlich bewusst ausgebaut und stattdessen wird auf WebM verwiesen.



Da hilft es im Seitenquelltext den Link zur mp4-Datei zu suchen. Den dann einfach in die Adressleiste kopieren und die Datei wird heruntergeladen. Lässt sich dann einfach mit dem VLC-Player abspielen. 

Seitenquelltext lässt sich ja in Chromium recht einfach anzeigen und analysieren/editieren. Str+F drücken und nach mp4-Suchen, bis man einen Link findet, oder ein Streamlink mit type="video/mp4"> findet. 

Bsp-Video: The Division PC: Die grafischen Vorteile im 6-Fps-Video



			
				 "view-source:http://www.pcgameshardware.de/The-Division-Spiel-37399/Videos/Die-grafischen-Vorteile-im-Video-1187248"  schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> ...
> <div id="veeseoUrl">http://www.pcgameshardware.de/The-Division-Spiel-37399/Videos/Die-grafischen-Vorteile-im-Video-1187248/</div>
> <div id="veeseoDate">25.02.2016</div>
> ...



In dem Fall braucht man die URL im vorletzten div.


----------



## Markus Wollny (14. April 2016)

SKPC schrieb:


> HTML5 als Standard Videoplayer könnte man für registrierte Nutzer, durch opt-in möglich machen (so wie es einige Zeit auf YouTube lief), webm ebenfalls (übrigens unterstützen bis auf Safari, Internet Explorer 11, Opera Mini (der aber H.264 ebenfalls nicht unterstützt) (und Edge 13, ab Version 14 wird auch Edge webm unterstützen) alle aktuellen Browser webm).



Hallo,

Nein, das werden wir mit Sicherheit nicht. Wie bereits erläutert ist es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht möglich, auf H.264 zu verzichten. Ob und wann das möglich sein wird, ist derzeit unklar. Unser gesamtes Inventar zusätzlich (!) in WebM zu transkodieren würde Monate dauern - bzw. genauer gesagt: Einen geeigneten Server über Monate auslasten. Die zusätzlichen WebM-Files kosten Speicherplatz auf Source-, Origin- und Edge-Servern und im Backup, kosten dauerhaft zusätzliche Zeit beim Transcoding des Ursprungsmaterials sowie beim Backup. Das kostet alles auch Geld. Wenn das Chromium-Projekt einen Kreuzzug für "offene Standards" um des heren Prinzips willen führen möchte, dann ist das deren Sache. Tatsache ist, dass H.264 zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt der Standard ist und wir kein gesteigertes Bedürfnis verspüren, Zeit und Geld zum Fenster rauszuwerfen, nur um uns diesem Kreuzzug anzuschließen. Nicht alles was technisch machbar ist, ist wirtschaftlich umsetzbar.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Research (14. April 2016)

Also Umkodieren können wir machen. (PCGH-Online-Premium-Zeit-Generator )

Freiwilliger hier.
Die anderen Kosten sind allerdings nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## projectneo (14. April 2016)

Kann man dann auf allen Seiten von Comutec werbefrei surfen?


----------



## Markus Wollny (14. April 2016)

SKPC schrieb:


> HTML5 als Standard Videoplayer könnte man für registrierte Nutzer, durch opt-in möglich machen (so wie es einige Zeit auf YouTube lief), webm ebenfalls (übrigens unterstützen bis auf Safari, Internet Explorer 11, Opera Mini (der aber H.264 ebenfalls nicht unterstützt) (und Edge 13, ab Version 14 wird auch Edge webm unterstützen) alle aktuellen Browser webm).



Wozu? Wer keinen Flashplayer möchte, kann auch einfach Flash deinstallieren. Welchen Vorteil versprecht Ihr Euch genau von einem HTML5-Player? Flash funktioniert in allen Browsern wo es verfügbar ist konsistent, beherrscht Range-Requests zuverlässig, ohne jemals aufgrund von Timing-Problemen mit dem Progressbar oder gar mit dem Abspielen durcheinanderzukommen etc. - ein HTML5-Player ist mehr als nur das <video>-Tag, und aus Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass das gesamte Thema Video nativ im Browser noch bei weitem nicht frei von Kinderkrankheiten ist. Kinderkrankheiten, die wohlgemerkt nicht im Player-Framework liegen, sondern in der teilweise unterschiedlichen Implementierung in Browser und/oder Betriebssystem und/oder Hardware-Beschleunigung und/oder verfügbaren Rechner-Ressourcen.

Wir nutzen seit einigen Monaten video.js als Plattform für den HTML5-Player; das Projekt wird von einigen Big Playern massiv gefördert (z.B. Brightcove, eine der führenden Plattformen für Video-Delivery) bzw. genutzt (u.a. Microsoft, Twitter, Dropbox, Instagram und Github), daher kann man durchaus davon ausgehen, dass das Ding hinreichend auf maximale Kompatibilität und Funktionalität getrimmt ist - state-of-the-art ist ein großes Wort, aber auf video.js bezogen nicht unangebracht. Dennoch hat so eine technische Plattform durch die Fragmentierung der Abhängigkeiten zwischen Browser, OS und Hardware, parallel ausgeführtem JS sowie möglicherweise auch noch Browserplugins und anderer Komponenten, die die Ausführung von JavaScript oder das Laden von Ressourcen bremsen, verändern, behindern oder sonstwie beeinflussen könnten eine Menge kleiner und größerer Quirks, wohingegen Flash, sofern verfügbar, einfach funktioniert, da abgesehen vom Laden des Videofiles an sich so ziemlich alles andere monolithisch in der Flash-Runtime selbst gebündelt ist - Codec ggf. auch inkl. Hardware-Beschleunigung, Range-Requests, Skinning etc., und gleichzeitig der Player in seiner eigenen kleinen heilen Sandbox vor sich hintickt, wo nichts und niemand außer einer ausgebremsten CPU ihn großartig stören könnte. Beim Flash-Player hatte ich noch nie das Problem, dass der aus unerfindlichen Gründen plötzlich den Geist aufgegeben hätte, beim HTML5-Player kam es durchaus schon vor, dass das Ding komplett die Arbeit eingestellt hat, bis Chrome neu gestartet wurde - möglicherweise weil bei mir so einiges an Entwickler- und v.a. Debugging-Kram läuft und irgendeine Browserkomponente sich weggehängt hatte.

Wer Flash aufgrund von Sicherheitslücken partout nicht im Browser haben möchte, kann das ja deaktivieren oder deinstallieren. Der Grund dafür ist durchaus nachvollziehbar. Ohne Flash bekommt man dann den HTML5-Player. Warum man allerdings bei installiertem Flash trotzdem das Fallback auf den HTML5-Player forcieren wollen würde vermag sich mir nicht zu erschließen.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Kusanar (14. April 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Also Umkodieren können wir machen. (PCGH-Online-Premium-Zeit-Generator
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann heißt es in Zukunft nicht mehr "PCGH foldet" sondern "PCGH encodet" mit dem verteilten Encoding-Client von PCGH-X 




Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Warum man allerdings bei  installiertem Flash trotzdem das Fallback auf den HTML5-Player forcieren  wollen würde vermag sich mir nicht zu erschließen.



Weil es leider nach wie vor einige Seiten im Netz gibt, die für eine Bedienung selbiger zwangsweise Flash voraussetzen! Bis dieser letzte Pestherd endlich ausgerottet ist, forciere ich für alles andere HTML5, trotz installiertem Flash.


----------



## Markus Wollny (14. April 2016)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> 2. Das MS-Plugin ist ja anscheinend tot---woher bekommt man nun denn H.264-Unterstützung für Chromium-basierte Browser? (es geht ja nicht um Chromium selber---aber es gibt halt einige sehr interessante Browser, die darauf basieren)
> 4. Werdet ihr mit dem Website-Abo dann auch mehr experimentelle Features nach Wahl auf die Nutzer loslassen?



Zu 2: Unter Ubuntu chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra installieren oder Chromium selbst kompilieren, unter Windows bin ich leider überfragt - ich habe einen Vorschlag gefunden, man solle  die ffmpegsumo.dll von Chromium mit der von Chrome ersetzen, allerdings finde ich diese Datei in meinem Chromium Portable nicht, vielleicht findet da jemand anders eine Lösung.

Zu 4: Da das Implementieren einer Wahl-Option immer einen nicht unwesentlichen Zusatzaufwand bedeutet, werden wir in der Regel neue Features immer für alle ausrollen, wenn wir der Ansicht sind, dass etwas released werden kann. Wahl-Optionen wird es nur dort geben, wo das wirklich dauerhaft sinnvoll ist. Das hängt also vom Einzelfall ab. Es mag in Zukunft Fälle geben, wo Online-Abonnenten bestimmte Features dauerhaft oder vorübergehend exklusiv bekommen, aber konkrete Planungen gibt es dafür derzeit (abgesehen von der Werbefreiheit natürlich) nicht.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (14. April 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hilft es im Seitenquelltext den Link zur mp4-Datei zu suchen. Den dann einfach in die Adressleiste kopieren und die Datei wird heruntergeladen. Lässt sich dann einfach mit dem VLC-Player abspielen.
> 
> Seitenquelltext lässt sich ja in Chromium recht einfach anzeigen und analysieren/editieren. Str+F drücken und nach mp4-Suchen, bis man einen Link findet, oder ein Streamlink mit type="video/mp4"> findet.
> 
> ...


Dann ist ja eh alles bzg. Player egal. Denn wozu sollte man den Player nutzen wollen, wenn man das Video auch direkt runterladen kann?
Man kann im Link übrigens SD durch HD ersetzen und bekommt dann auch die große Variante...



Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Zu 2: Unter Ubuntu chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra installieren oder Chromium selbst kompilieren, unter Windows bin ich leider überfragt - ich habe einen Vorschlag gefunden, man solle die ffmpegsumo.dll von Chromium mit der von Chrome ersetzen, allerdings finde ich diese Datei in meinem Chromium Portable nicht, vielleicht findet da jemand anders eine Lösung.
> 
> Zu 4: Da das Implementieren einer Wahl-Option immer einen nicht unwesentlichen Zusatzaufwand bedeutet, werden wir in der Regel neue Features immer für alle ausrollen, wenn wir der Ansicht sind, dass etwas released werden kann. Wahl-Optionen wird es nur dort geben, wo das wirklich dauerhaft sinnvoll ist. Das hängt also vom Einzelfall ab. Es mag in Zukunft Fälle geben, wo Online-Abonnenten bestimmte Features dauerhaft oder vorübergehend exklusiv bekommen, aber konkrete Planungen gibt es dafür derzeit (abgesehen von der Werbefreiheit natürlich) nicht.
> 
> ...


Aber HTTPS (wie bei ComputerBase Pro) für Abo-Kunden wird es direkt mit der Werbefreiheit verbunden geben, oder? (der Grund gegen HTTPS war ja immer die anspruchsvollere Werbe-Integration, oder?)


----------



## Markus Wollny (14. April 2016)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Aber HTTPS (wie bei ComputerBase Pro) für Abo-Kunden wird es direkt mit der Werbefreiheit verbunden geben, oder? (der Grund gegen HTTPS war ja immer die anspruchsvollere Werbe-Integration, oder?)



Nein. Die Werbung macht zwar den Löwenanteil der unverschlüsselten externen Ressourcen aus, es gibt eine Anzahl von weiteren Abhängigkeiten, die wir erst einmal nicht lösen können, beispielsweise Preisvergleichs-Widgets, Battlenet-Tooltips oder andere externe Embeddings. Wenn auf HTTPS umgestellt wird, müssen zwingend alle in der Seite verwendeten Ressourcen ebenfalls über HTTPS kommen. Das ist in der Praxis gerade für Magazin-Webseiten nach wie vor eine starke Einschränkung und massive Fehlerquelle; ein paar dieser Anwendungsfälle ließen sich möglicherweise durch einen lokalen Reverse-Proxy und parsen der Embeddings lösen, doch ist zum einen der Aufwand hierfür sehr hoch, zum anderen wird das bei JavaScript-Inhalten wie Widgets kaum zuverlässig funktionieren und möglicherweise schafft das nicht vollständig überschaubare Sicherheitslücken, dann ein ehemals auf einer externen Domain abgeschottet laufendes Script plötzlich Zugriff auf Cookies und andere Ressourcen der aktuellen Webseite bekommt.

Der Sicherheitsgewinn durch HTTPS ist dagegen überschaubar: jemand der sich Zugriff auf die unverschlüsselte Kommunikation zwischen Eurem Browser und unserem Server hat, könnte beim Login Eure Zugangsdaten abgreifen oder er erhielte Zugriff auf Eure Session-Cookies und könnte daher Eure Session hijacken. Nun kann man auf pcgameshardware.de nichts einkaufen (der Aboshop ist verschlüsselt) oder andere aufregende Rechtsgeschäfte tätigen. Der Nutzen dieser erbeuteten Daten ist also eher begrenzt - und wer sich wie ohnehin empfehlenswert für jeden Account ein anderes Passwort zugelegt hat, hat auch sonst keine weiteren Implikationen zu fürchten. Um überhaupt die unverschlüsselte Kommunikation abgreifen zu können, ist einiges an krimineller Energie erforderlich, abgesehen vielleicht von öffentlichen privat betriebenen WLAN-Hotspots, wo der Betreiber Schindluder treiben könnte - hier wäre aber ohnehin grundsätzlich die Verwendung eines VPN empfehlenswert, um nicht die Kommunikation mit ein paar einzelnen verschlüsselten Webseiten zu schützen sondern alles was da so vor sich geht, wenn man seinen Rechner an ein fremdes WLAN anstöpselt.

Es ist geplant, das Login-Formular selbst auszulagern, so dass das Login nur noch verschlüsselt erfolgen kann und somit auch die Zugangsdaten abgesichert sind. Was dann noch neben dem Session-Hijacking bleibt, Eure Browserhistory auf unseren Webseiten, ist nun würde ich mal behaupten eher so mittel interessant. Der Umbau der Login-Mechanik wird allerdings erst nach der Fertigstellung der Online-Abo-Funktionalität angegangen.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (14. April 2016)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Nein. Die Werbung macht zwar den Löwenanteil der unverschlüsselten externen Ressourcen aus, es gibt eine Anzahl von weiteren Abhängigkeiten, die wir erst einmal nicht lösen können, beispielsweise Preisvergleichs-Widgets, Battlenet-Tooltips oder andere externe Embeddings. Wenn auf HTTPS umgestellt wird, müssen zwingend alle in der Seite verwendeten Ressourcen ebenfalls über HTTPS kommen. Das ist in der Praxis gerade für Magazin-Webseiten nach wie vor eine starke Einschränkung und massive Fehlerquelle; ein paar dieser Anwendungsfälle ließen sich möglicherweise durch einen lokalen Reverse-Proxy und parsen der Embeddings lösen, doch ist zum einen der Aufwand hierfür sehr hoch, zum anderen wird das bei JavaScript-Inhalten wie Widgets kaum zuverlässig funktionieren und möglicherweise schafft das nicht vollständig überschaubare Sicherheitslücken, dann ein ehemals auf einer externen Domain abgeschottet laufendes Script plötzlich Zugriff auf Cookies und andere Ressourcen der aktuellen Webseite bekommt.
> 
> Der Sicherheitsgewinn durch HTTPS ist dagegen überschaubar: jemand der sich Zugriff auf die unverschlüsselte Kommunikation zwischen Eurem Browser und unserem Server hat, könnte beim Login Eure Zugangsdaten abgreifen oder er erhielte Zugriff auf Eure Session-Cookies und könnte daher Eure Session hijacken. Nun kann man auf pcgameshardware.de nichts einkaufen (der Aboshop ist verschlüsselt) oder andere aufregende Rechtsgeschäfte tätigen. Der Nutzen dieser erbeuteten Daten ist also eher begrenzt - und wer sich wie ohnehin empfehlenswert für jeden Account ein anderes Passwort zugelegt hat, hat auch sonst keine weiteren Implikationen zu fürchten. Um überhaupt die unverschlüsselte Kommunikation abgreifen zu können, ist einiges an krimineller Energie erforderlich, abgesehen vielleicht von öffentlichen privat betriebenen WLAN-Hotspots, wo der Betreiber Schindluder treiben könnte - hier wäre aber ohnehin grundsätzlich die Verwendung eines VPN empfehlenswert, um nicht die Kommunikation mit ein paar einzelnen verschlüsselten Webseiten zu schützen sondern alles was da so vor sich geht, wenn man seinen Rechner an ein fremdes WLAN anstöpselt.
> 
> ...


Danke für die detaillierte Antwort:
Auf jeden Fall macht ihr euch umfangreiche Gedanken---und das ist immer zu befürworten!


----------



## orca113 (14. April 2016)

Habe eben mein Print Abo um das digitale erweitert bzw. geupgradet So erhalte ich doch nun ab vorr. Mai dann Werbefreien Forumszugang?


----------



## Cuddleman (14. April 2016)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich habe jedenfalls auf Anraten eines PCGH-Mitarbeiters hier im Thread wieder einmal Adblock ausgemacht für PCGH und muss sagen, dass ich bislang vom neuen Anbieter(Werbepartner?) sehr angetan bin. Wenn Werbung immer so gewesen wäre, bzw. so bleibt, dann kann ich Adblock auch immer ausgeschaltet lassen.
> 
> In 3 Tagen bislang kein Vollbildschirm-Banner und keine Sounds oder Videos die ungefragt abspielen. Dabei würde ich ein Popup-Banner sogar noch in Ordnung finden, wenn zumindest klar ersichtlich ist, wie ich es schließen kann. Jetzt müsste man nur noch am Player für Videos arbeiten, das Teil ist nicht so besonders und der Werbespot-Zwang führt wenn überhaupt nur dazu, dass ich mir ein Video dann einfach nicht anschaue .



Die letzte nervende Werbung die sich aufdringlich in den Vordergrund stellte, hatte ich irgend wann im Oktober letzten Jahres. Seit Dezember ist da bei mir ohne Blockung nichts auffällig gewesen.
So kann es bleiben!
Warum braucht es also mit diesem Zustand ein werbefreies Abo?


----------



## Cuddleman (14. April 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem Scholdarr.
> Wir zahlen eben DOCH mehr als vorher.  Während der Preis beim Digital Abo gleich bleibt und jene noch DAZU gratis das Online Abo bekommen.
> Die Verlierer sind ganz klar die Print Abonnenten.



Ich als nicht Abonennt nehme die eher unaufdringliche Werbung in Kauf und bezahle sehr regelmäßig aktuell jetzt 5,99€ mit der letzten Ausgabe.
Das Sonderheft "Die beste Hardware" kostet genauso viel. 

Aber, warum muß eine 8 seitige Leseprobe zusätzlich in der aktuellen Printausgabe eingefügt werden?
Das ist doch unnütze Geldverschwendung!

Der Hinweis zum Sonderheft, gehört auf den Heftrücken, oder besser als Info, wie der Kreis zum Testjahrbuch, auf die Vorderseite (das liest man direkt), kostet eindeutig wesentlich weniger, als ~ 10% vom gedruckte Sonderheft extra anzufertigen.
Die Onlineseite kann ja so wie bisher, in Form der Eigenwerbung, damit auch bestückt werden, so wie zu kommenden, oder der aktuellen Printausgaben.
Leutchen, da verstehe ich euer Vorhaben überhaupt nicht mehr, gerade was Kosten anbelangt, wenn die nur so verschleudert werden.

Das ist auch offene Diskussion zum Thema!

Wenn man dann auch noch dem "*der8auer"* seinen Test "[eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten" zu den Kühlerpasten aus dem Forum erkauft hätte, der obendrein sehr Gut gemacht wurde und alle Bereiche von normaler bis extremer Kühlung beinhaltet, auch immer noch der im PCGH-Test getesteten 18 Pasten entspricht, dann wäre das ebenfalls eine effektive Ersparnis, die keinen Mitarbeiter tagelang beschäftigt!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. April 2016)

Roman hat unseren letzten Wärmeleitpastentest durchgeführt, große Teile seiner Messungen sind in die PCGH 02/2015 eingeflossen. Da er auch Promoter für Thermal Grizzly ist, müssten wir für den diesjährigen Wärmeleitpastentest aber eine anderen Weg finden. Sonst hätte es Vorwürfe wegen Befangenheit gegeben. (Unberechtigte zwar, aber als seriöses Magazin muss man auf Nummer sicher gehen. Wir veröffentlichen ja auch keine Tests von PCGH-Produkten.)


----------



## Research (14. April 2016)

Oha, keine Gefahr für User bei geklautem Login.
Na dann, posten wir mal Cute chick with hary pussy.
Oder Mein Kampf in Orginalfassung.
Oder Lehrvideos zu der Grenze vom Satire.


----------



## ZAM (14. April 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Oha, keine Gefahr für User bei geklautem Login.


Komme nicht ganz mit bei dem Gedankensprung.


----------



## orca113 (14. April 2016)

Ich sowieso nicht. Was soll das?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. April 2016)

Fast alle nutzen https mittlerweile habe ich jedenfalls so beobachtet auf den Seiten die ich so benutze. Wird Zeit das das alle Seiten machen, wie viel sicherer das auch sein mag, da habe ich keine Ahnung aber wird schon einen guten Grund haben, warum das mittlerweile die meisten Seiten nutzen. Und wer will schon das Irgendwer an die Acc-Daten ran kommt und Irgendwas postet, wodurch man gesperrt wird.  Und wenn man dann nun bald auch noch Geld zahlen kann, spätestens dann sollte vom Anbieter https Pflicht sein. Und das sollte dann nicht nur vom PC aus die Werbung abschalten, sondern auch von meinem Kindle Fire HDX Tablet da stört es am meisten. Dann sollte ich sobald ich zahle wohl auch mein PW verbessern, also mehr Stellen so 20+ und Komplexer.


----------



## SKPC (15. April 2016)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Fast alle nutzen https mittlerweile habe ich jedenfalls so beobachtet auf den Seiten die ich so benutze. Wird Zeit das das alle Seiten machen, wie viel sicherer das auch sein mag, da habe ich keine Ahnung aber wird schon einen guten Grund haben, warum das mittlerweile die meisten Seiten nutzen. Und wer will schon das Irgendwer an die Acc-Daten ran kommt und Irgendwas postet, wodurch man gesperrt wird.  Und wenn man dann nun bald auch noch Geld zahlen kann, spätestens dann sollte vom Anbieter https Pflicht sein. Und das sollte dann nicht nur vom PC aus die Werbung abschalten, sondern auch von meinem Kindle Fire HDX Tablet da stört es am meisten. Dann sollte ich sobald ich zahle wohl auch mein PW verbessern, also mehr Stellen so 20+ und Komplexer.



Durch https werden vorallem Man-in-the-Middle-Attacken deutlich erschwert. Man-in-the-Middle-Angriff – Wikipedia Laut Mozilla findet ~44% aller Seitenaufrufe der Firefox-Nutzer über https statt. Kostenlose Zertifikate: Let's Encrypt verlasst Beta-Phase


----------



## Kusanar (15. April 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Komme nicht ganz mit bei dem Gedankensprung.



Weil es nicht ganz so lustig ist, wegen einem geposteten Nazi-Bildchen oder Kinderporno plötzlich die Polizei vor der Haustür stehen zu haben, obwohl man selber zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht online war ...

Wobei ich mir da denke, dass das sicher per Logs nachvollziehbar wäre, dass das nicht von der eigenen IP aus passiert ist, oder? Leute mit wechselnder IP wären natürlich recht doof dran.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. April 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe eben mein Print Abo um das digitale erweitert bzw. geupgradet So erhalte ich doch nun ab vorr. Mai dann Werbefreien Forumszugang?



Genau, Du wirst dann informiert, was Du zu tun hast. Wenn unser Abo-Dienstleister eine gültige Mailadresse von Dir hat, geht das sogar am einfachsten.


----------



## orca113 (15. April 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Genau, Du wirst dann informiert, was Du zu tun hast. Wenn unser Abo-Dienstleister eine gültige Mailadresse von Dir hat, geht das sogar am einfachsten.



Hervorragend, ja Computec bzw. euer Abo Service hat meine Adresse da ich dort einen Account habe. Gehe davon aus das ich nun auf dem Weg der Email über die weitere Vorgehensweise Informiert werde. Freue mich das ihr endlich so etwas anbietet.

Bin fast täglich mit großer Begeisterung hier im Forum und damit in der Community unterwegs. Von daher ist es mir wichtig hier nicht mit Schund belästigt zu werden. Wie schon öfter von mir erklärt, ich verstehe das alles finanziert werden muß, auch das Werbung auf Sites wie eurer sein muß. Jedoch bin ich und war auch schon immer bereit etwas mehr für bessere Qualität zu zahlen. In diesem Fall hier ist meine Lieblingswebsite und meine Hardwarecommunity "werbefrei" eine massive Qualitätsverbesserung. 

Also schon mal vielen Dank an euch und kommuniziert weiter euer vorhaben so gut wie ihr es schon macht. Dann werden sich sicher noch mehr Leute anschliessen.


----------



## Research (15. April 2016)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Nein. Die Werbung macht zwar den  Löwenanteil der unverschlüsselten externen Ressourcen aus, es gibt eine  Anzahl von weiteren Abhängigkeiten, die wir erst einmal nicht lösen  können, beispielsweise Preisvergleichs-Widgets, Battlenet-Tooltips oder  andere externe Embeddings. Wenn auf HTTPS umgestellt wird, müssen  zwingend alle in der Seite verwendeten Ressourcen ebenfalls über HTTPS  kommen. Das ist in der Praxis gerade für Magazin-Webseiten nach wie vor  eine starke Einschränkung und massive Fehlerquelle; ein paar dieser  Anwendungsfälle ließen sich möglicherweise durch einen lokalen  Reverse-Proxy und parsen der Embeddings lösen, doch ist zum einen der  Aufwand hierfür sehr hoch, zum anderen wird das bei JavaScript-Inhalten  wie Widgets kaum zuverlässig funktionieren und möglicherweise schafft  das nicht vollständig überschaubare Sicherheitslücken, dann ein ehemals  auf einer externen Domain abgeschottet laufendes Script plötzlich  Zugriff auf Cookies und andere Ressourcen der aktuellen Webseite  bekommt.
> 
> Der Sicherheitsgewinn durch HTTPS ist dagegen überschaubar: jemand der  sich Zugriff auf die unverschlüsselte Kommunikation zwischen Eurem  Browser und unserem Server hat, könnte beim Login Eure Zugangsdaten  abgreifen oder er erhielte Zugriff auf Eure Session-Cookies und könnte  daher Eure Session hijacken. Nun kann man auf pcgameshardware.de nichts  einkaufen (der Aboshop ist verschlüsselt) oder andere aufregende  Rechtsgeschäfte tätigen. Der Nutzen dieser erbeuteten Daten ist also  eher begrenzt - und wer sich wie ohnehin empfehlenswert für jeden  Account ein anderes Passwort zugelegt hat, hat auch sonst keine weiteren  Implikationen zu fürchten. Um überhaupt die unverschlüsselte  Kommunikation abgreifen zu können, ist einiges an krimineller Energie  erforderlich, abgesehen vielleicht von öffentlichen privat betriebenen  WLAN-Hotspots, wo der Betreiber Schindluder treiben könnte - hier wäre  aber ohnehin grundsätzlich die Verwendung eines VPN empfehlenswert, um  nicht die Kommunikation mit ein paar einzelnen verschlüsselten Webseiten  zu schützen sondern alles was da so vor sich geht, wenn man seinen  Rechner an ein fremdes WLAN anstöpselt.
> 
> ...








ZAM schrieb:


> Komme nicht ganz mit bei dem Gedankensprung.



Es geht darum das entweder mein Login gehijackt wird und Unheil passiert.
Oder das mir jemand so etwas unterschiebt. Siehe BKA-Trojaner.

Deswegen: Login + Schreibaktionen hier im Forum: HTTPS.
Denn den Mann in der Mitte brauche ich nicht. Und auch keine Operation Himmel 2, live, bei mir im Wohnzimmer.
Denn spätestenz ab Abo (PCGH-Online-Premium-Gold-Platin-Membership) ist keine "Anonymität" mehr gegeben. (Oder macht ihr PaySafe/Western Union/Barzahlung vor Ort/Zahlung nach Steueroase?)
Und wie bestimmte Gerichte im Zweifel urteilen.... hust *Hamburg* hust
Da haften wir dann alle.


----------



## Markus Wollny (15. April 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Es geht darum das entweder mein Login gehijackt wird und Unheil passiert.
> Oder das mir jemand so etwas unterschiebt. Siehe BKA-Trojaner.
> 
> Deswegen: Login + Schreibaktionen hier im Forum: HTTPS.
> ...



Hallo,

Nochmal: Die Umstellung anderer Seitenbereiche als des Logins ist nicht geplant und auch nicht ohne weiteres möglich. Die Forensoftware gibt das schlichtweg nicht her, dass "Schreibaktionen" verschlüsselt wären. Das wäre ja auch nur sicher, wenn die Formulare selbst ebenfalls verschlüsselt wären, somit Funktionen wie "direkt antworten" direkt im unverschlüsselten Forum gar nicht mehr existierten - denn nur die action eines Formulars gegen ein HTTPS-Ziel auszutauschen (wenn das denn überhaupt ginge, was bei VB nicht der Fall ist) bringt keinen Sicherheitsgewinn, da diese action durch den Man in the Middle ja wieder in die unverschlüsselte Variante verändert werden könnte. Was das Einschleusen von bösartigem Code durch einen Man in the Middle Angriff angeht, hast Du sicherlich recht. Doch sobald Du einen Mithörer und -Manipulierer auf Deiner Leitung sitzen hast, ist das Problem nicht damit gelöst, wenn nur ein paar der Webseiten HTTPS-verschlüsselt sind. Es genügt eine einzige unverschlüsselte Seite, um darin eine Payload zu platzieren. Im Falle eines Man in the Middle hast Du also in jedem Fall größere Probleme, sofern Du nicht die gesamte Kommunikation auf Port 80 blockierst. Und ich halte es für wenig plausibel, dass Du abgesehen von PCGH.de ausschließlich verschlüsselte Seiten besuchst, d.h. kein spiegel.de, heise.de, ebay.de, focus.de, bild.de, kicker.de, welt.de, chip.de, stern.de, giga.de, rtl.de, ... mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen sind so gut wie alle IVW-gemeldeten Webseiten nur unverschlüsselt zu haben - und das hat im großen und ganzen die gleichen Gründe wie bei uns.

Was das Hijacken einer PCGH-Session angeht: Das ist ein sehr hypothetischer Fall. Da gäbe es für den Angreifer wie gesagt mit Sicherheit lohnendere Ziele, als eine Account-Sperrung für Dich zu provozieren. Und was die "Anonymität" angeht: Wir haben auch mit dem Premium-Abo selbst nicht mehr Daten in unseren Datenbanken als zuvor. Insbesondere haben wir weiterhin keine Kenntnis von Zahlungsinformationen, Konto- oder Kreditkartennummern oder dergleichen. Solche Daten werden nur bei unserem Abodienstleister erhoben und gespeichert und werden auch nicht an uns weitergeleitet und das wird auch so bleiben. Der Abgleich zwischen den Abo-User in unserer Datenbank und den laufenden Abonnements beim Dienstleister erfolgt über Server-zu-Server-Mechanismen die ohne direkten Zugriff auf den Datenbestand des Dienstleisters funktionieren. Wir bekommen also lediglich mit, ob ein Abo gültig ist und für welche Webseite das gilt, nicht aber ob und wie/womit das bezahlt wurde.

Wer sich wirklich Sorgen um Man-in-the-Middle-Angriffe macht, der kann diese Bedenken allein mit ein paar verschlüsselten Webseiten sicher nicht ausräumen. Die einzig wirksame Gegenmaßnahme ist in so einem Fall ein vertrauenswürdiger VPN-Anbieter. Wenn sich's um das wahrscheinlichste Szenario Öffentliches WLAN handelt, tut's auch ein VPN zum heimischen WLAN-Router.

Viele Grüße

 Markus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. April 2016)

Übrigens: Wir werden den Mai leider nicht (ganz) schaffen.


----------



## orca113 (27. April 2016)

Hatte ich mit gerechnet. Nicht weil ihr uns oft enttäuscht oder versprechen nicht haltet sondern weil das noch ein heikles und dickes Thema ist wo eine Menge "Fleischhaken" dran sind mit denen und  an denen man Hängen bleiben kann wenn man es über das Knie bricht


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. April 2016)

lustig auch in dem Zusammenhang das das erkennen eines addblocker laut EU Kommission unter die *Datenschutzrichtlinie für elektronische Kommunikation *fallen soll ...so muss die Website eigentlich vorher nachfragen, ähnlich wie bei Cookies, ob der Nutzer einer Analyse des Browsers auf einen eventuell installierten Addblocker zustimmt ....... das könnte lustig werden in den nächsten Monaten, grade in Bezug auf bild und ihren contenblocker der eh nur die Hauptzielgruppe von Bild filtert und nicht die Leute die die Seite nur aufrufen um zu schauen ob sie geblockt werden (nööööö)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Juni 2016)

Bitte ab sofort hier weiterdiskutieren

Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen mussen

Thread closed


----------

